# Ozonics



## staylor1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody ever used it. I figure it works to destroy scent, but what do yal think the Ozone free radicals it releases will do to your body? I wouldn't think it would be good for you to breath that in.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a friend that swears by them.He want hunt without it and takes alot of nice deer?
I dont use one.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

I am awaiting conclusive results. When you consider how much money and time we spend on scent elimination the $300 + price tag isn't that much. I always wondered how the wind effects it. Both changing directions and speed.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Im not buying it but who knows...


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

Hunters will buy anything...and that's what they are banking on.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Ozone is a very strong oxidizer...it will kill cells whether they are bacteria or lung cells. Not good to breath in. 
But it does do a good job on killing odor causing bacteria.
You just have to limit your exposure, it can cause headaches and upset stomach for some people at low levels.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

just another thing to drag to the stand and mess with. play the wind and no worries, I don't care what you use, If a mature buck or doe gets downwind of you and in your scent stream, your busted. if a deer is on your downwind side and not busting you, chances are the wind current is not taking your scent to that deer. your scent is probably blowing over the top of it and it can't smell you.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Any unit listed for use in an enclosed environment (blind) cannot produce enough ozone to have any effect at all in an open environment such as a treestand.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

redruff said:


> Ozone is a very strong oxidizer...it will kill cells whether they are bacteria or lung cells. Not good to breath in.
> But it does do a good job on killing odor causing bacteria.
> You just have to limit your exposure, it can cause headaches and upset stomach for some people at low levels.


correct, ozone is O3, it has the extra molecule that really wants to bond to something organic. that is why it works great to take smells out of clothing. it kills the bacteria which is the true cause of odor.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Any unit listed for use in an enclosed environment (blind) cannot produce enough ozone to have any effect at all in an open environment such as a treestand.


then one should really question how good the product really works. sounds like the customer is buying snake oil.


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

I have enough crap to carry to the stand as it is and don't plan on spending $300 for one, however, I found this article interesting. Supposedly they've been tested by the FBI and NY Transit authority and proven effective at fooling explosive and drug sniffing dogs. If true, that's impressive. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/ 

The thing I found interesting is that news articles publicize security weaknesses in todays world. Let's educate every potential terrorists and drug smuggler to our weaknesses.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

would not buy it


----------



## alabamabowman (Dec 1, 2005)

Google, Dr. Deer and ozonics. He does a great scientific test of the product in the field.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

They work - I garantee it - and so does Ozonic's. Buy one, best investment you will ever make. If you buy one and don't think it works, not only will Ozonic's give you your money back - but I'll send you a Wicked saw for no cost. That's how much I believe in them!


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

FYI

Whether in its pure form or mixed with other chemicals, ozone can be harmful to health.

When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs. Relatively low amounts of ozone can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath and, throat irritation. It may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma as well as compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections.

Some studies show that ozone concentrations produced by ozone generators can exceed health standards even when one follows manufacturer’s instructions.

Many factors affect ozone concentrations including the amount of ozone produced by the machine(s), the size of the indoor space, the amount of material in the room with which ozone reacts, the outdoor ozone concentration, and the amount of ventilation. These factors make it difficult to control the ozone concentration in all circumstances.

Available scientific evidence shows that, at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards, ozone is generally ineffective in controlling indoor air pollution.

The concentration of ozone would have to greatly exceed health standards to be effective in removing most indoor air contaminants. In the process of reacting with chemicals indoors, ozone can produce other chemicals that themselves can be irritating and corrosive.

http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html#are ozone generators effective in controlling pollution

Also just because a company "stands behind their product with a money back guarantee" doesn't mean that they aren't just playing the odds. Its not like they won't resell that unit that you just returned so the only thing they are actually out is a SAW. 

Come on people think things through.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just look at what it did to Jay's hair!


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

My buddys wife chain smokes! Their house, clothes, equipment all wreak. They started using an ozonics 3 years ago and have killed 3 giant deer. It is the only concealment they use in their box blinds. I bought one 2 years ago and never hunt without it. And yes they will make you sick if you dont have proper ventilation.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

im doing ok without it


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Go to the EPAs website to get a truely unbiased opinion on these things. They address them specifically. They state that inorder for these things to do as they claim they must operate at levels higher than the EPA has deemed safe for humans, they cause throat irriatation, respiratory issues, light headedness, headaches and I'll bet ya years down the road they will end up having some sort of cancer issue. For anyone that has asthma, COPD or anyother respiratory problems the side effects could be much more severe. The EPA states if they are able to kill odor you shouldn't be breathing them. They also destroy elastic and rubber. Tire companys expose their tires to ozone because that is what causes dry rot, they do this to make their tires as ozone resistant as possible. They will also take the elastic out of the sleeves of your $300 hunting coat. I also wouldn't want to have my bow around these things because anything that is rubber is going to crack and breakdown. Not to mention what it might do strings & cables. I'll skip the ozone.....

http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

I second this post. Before I found out this info I used one that was designed to be used to eliminate odor from hunting clothes and it didn't work for squat. 100% unimpressed, it wasn't worth the lightheadedness and headaches I received from the thing. Don't waste your money. Not to mention but with the health issues these things produce in years to come I wouldn't be surprised if they are the cause of cancer.



bowtech3dhunter said:


> FYI
> 
> Whether in its pure form or mixed with other chemicals, ozone can be harmful to health.
> 
> ...


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

5MileCreek said:


> My buddys wife chain smokes! Their house, clothes, equipment all wreak. They started using an ozonics 3 years ago and have killed 3 giant deer. It is the only concealment they use in their box blinds. I bought one 2 years ago and never hunt without it. And yes they will make you sick if you dont have proper ventilation.


Smoke doesn't bother deer so I don't see how this supports the product.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

What


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Nope, don't plan on ever using one. There's are too many risks and not much effectiveness.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

No they don't work. The science is very clear on the subject. 

Of course the company offers a money back guarantee. Statistically less than 2% of people will ever bother with getting their money back when something doesn't work.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

We used them (well not what they sell) But an ozone gen to repair burnt houses. The do what they are made to do, But they will kill you just as fast as running your car in an inclosed space. there is no way the human body can take a dose of ozone at the level it would take to kill the human oder from a whitetail.


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

5MileCreek said:


> My buddys wife chain smokes! Their house, clothes, equipment all wreak. They started using an ozonics 3 years ago and have killed 3 giant deer. It is the only concealment they use in their box blinds. I bought one 2 years ago and never hunt without it. And yes they will make you sick if you dont have proper ventilation.


I always thought deer were not alarmed at the smell of smoke???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

bowtech3dhunter said:


> FYI
> 
> Whether in its pure form or mixed with other chemicals, ozone can be harmful to health.
> 
> ...


Did you actually read this article? It has nothing to do with the ozonics used to remove odors from clothes. This thread is full of misleading information. Do some actual research on ozonics. I suppose if you stuck your head inside a bag with the ozonics it would make you sick. There are warnings with it but your treestand is probably more dangerous than the ozonics. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

archer36 said:


> I always thought deer were not alarmed at the smell of smoke???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Maybe not fire smoke but cigarette smoke yes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Your right about this article not being about "Ozonics". But this article is all about 03 or ozone. Which is ultimately what the "Ozonics machine is and how it works". Ozone itself can be potentially dangerous that is the point that I was trying to make.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

bowtech3dhunter said:


> Your right about this article not being about "Ozonics". But this article is all about 03 or ozone. Which is ultimately what the "Ozonics machine is and how it works". Ozone itself can be potentially dangerous that is the point that I was trying to make.


Lots of things are potentially dangerous but i still use them ie. Treestands. Follow the directions and you will not have any problems. I've been using the log6 and have had zero issues. I can 100% gaurantee it works. I've put rags soaked in wd40 in it and they come out scent free. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

I think we are actually both right on this argument. My article was directed at the ozonics machine that people take out into the woods with them. Your argument is about the log6 unit that people use within a closed environment. The article I first posted agrees with what you are saying about being in a closed environment that 03 can be effective. 
My first post says "The concentration of ozone would have to greatly exceed health standards to be effective in removing most indoor air contaminants." Which is exactly what the log6 is doing. So yes putting your clothes in a closed container will work.

The first article also says that "at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards (ie. within a closed environment), ozone is generally ineffective in controlling indoor air pollution." So if it is generally ineffective at controlling indoor air pollution Then how could one assume it can effectively control air pollution outside of an enclosed area ie. tree stand. 

In other words the ozonics machine that you take into the woods and hang in a tree is basically useless.


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

I got one for Christmas this past year and got to use it one time. From what I've seen so far it works. I put some bait out over new years had a does come in my scent was blowing straight at the bait pile and she would not leave. I was whacking my arrow on my bow and she still didn't run. I had to stand up to get her to leave. This went on for the last 30 min before dark. So I will try it some more this year but so far I am impressed.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Lots of things are potentially dangerous but i still use them ie. Treestands. Follow the directions and you will not have any problems. I've been using the log6 and have had zero issues. I can 100% gaurantee it works. I've put rags soaked in wd40 in it and they come out scent free.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Many people smoke for 25 yrs. or more before they discover they have lung cancer!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

From what I have observed they work quite well. I don't have one just because I think they are a little spendy.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Maybe not fire smoke but cigarette smoke yes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Cigarette smoke doesn't bother deer one iota. The human stench of the guy holding the cigarette does.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

bowtech3dhunter said:


> I think we are actually both right on this argument. My article was directed at the ozonics machine that people take out into the woods with them. Your argument is about the log6 unit that people use within a closed environment. The article I first posted agrees with what you are saying about being in a closed environment that 03 can be effective.
> My first post says "The concentration of ozone would have to greatly exceed health standards to be effective in removing most indoor air contaminants." Which is exactly what the log6 is doing. So yes putting your clothes in a closed container will work.
> 
> The first article also says that "at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards (ie. within a closed environment), ozone is generally ineffective in controlling indoor air pollution." So if it is generally ineffective at controlling indoor air pollution Then how could one assume it can effectively control air pollution outside of an enclosed area ie. tree stand.
> ...


I have never tried the outside unit but i also have to question how well it would work. To much area to treat. I still think it would help some. $400 worth i dont know but I'll probably give it a try. If and when i do I'll post up a review based on a seasons worth of use. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> Many people smoke for 25 yrs. or more before they discover they have lung cancer!


The pack warns it will cause cancer no big surprise. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> Lots of things are potentially dangerous but i still use them ie. Treestands. Follow the directions and you will not have any problems. I've been using the log6 and have had zero issues. I can 100% gaurantee it works. I've put rags soaked in wd40 in it and they come out scent free.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yep. They come out "scent free" to you. 

Ozonics just another gimmick folks and just more crap to haul in. Save you $$$.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

JWaltrip said:


> Yep. They come out "scent free" to you.
> 
> Ozonics just another gimmick folks and just more crap to haul in. Save you $$$.


I read an article where they used it to fool drug and bomb sniffing dogs. Can a deer smell better than a trained dog? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> I read an article where they used it to fool drug and bomb sniffing dogs. Can a deer smell better than a trained dog?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I do believe that it's a fact that they can.


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet a drug dog can smell better


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

3d-deerhunter said:


> I got one for Christmas this past year and got to use it one time. From what I've seen so far it works. I put some bait out over new years had a does come in my scent was blowing straight at the bait pile and she would not leave. I was whacking my arrow on my bow and she still didn't run. I had to stand up to get her to leave. This went on for the last 30 min before dark. So I will try it some more this year but so far I am impressed.



So it also kills the noise from you whacking your arrow on your bow?


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh ya I just made the story up because I have something to prove to you get a life. Maybe because when they came in they weren't skidish from scent. You know more then just people make noise in the woods.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

3d-deerhunter said:


> I bet a drug dog can smell better


So do i 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

jogr said:


> Cigarette smoke doesn't bother deer one iota. The human stench of the guy holding the cigarette does.


I would have to disagree with that but thats another topic. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mo_2256 (Jun 30, 2012)

lets just say im going to stick to the traditional way of washing, storing, spraying, and using the wind to keep me from being detected. I dont see the ozonics concealing you with a good breeze blowing, it seems like there would be no "blanket" as it would blow away. Also, Im not saying that it is harmful but me personally....i dont want to breathe in that stuff, i dont trust it. It may not hurt you for all i know, im just not going to use it.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I kind of figure if deer are getting downwind of me, I am doing something wrong in my set up. Ozone will without a doubt work to kill scent in an enclosed area. I suppose it could kill some in the air but I have a hard time believing that in an open environment that the ozone curtain will oxidize all of my odor molecules or most of them. It doesn't seem physically possible to me. I will stick with what I know and hunt the wind.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm not buying it either, hell it might make the deer sick! lol


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not sure the ozonics (outdoor unit) will be effective either but my wife insists on buying me every new gadget she sees. Except the yeti cooler and rage broadheads. I'm not allowed to use expandables or yeti coolers. Sucks to be me. Everytime she sees me looking at something she buys it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> The pack warns it will cause cancer no big surprise.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thankfully this contraption won't be as popular as cigarettes, and will never have the warning label! Doesn't mean it's any less harmful.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> The pack warns it will cause cancer no big surprise.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thankfully this contraption won't be as popular as cigarettes, and will never have the warning label! Doesn't mean it's any less harmful.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

No one thought cigarettes were bad when they first came out either. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread is full of the most useless one-liners.


Carry on.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> This thread is full of the most useless one-liners.
> 
> 
> Carry on.


Lol doubt you'll think that if you use it and get cancer down the road. We use ozone in dialysis ( I'm an RN ) and the precautions we have to take to use it is unreal. We can't even have water in the same room


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Lol doubt you'll think that if you use it and get cancer down the road. We use ozone in dialysis ( I'm an RN ) and the precautions we have to take to use it is unreal. We can't even have water in the same room
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


I'll take a hit off my Log6 for every post this thread gets.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> I'll take a hit off my Log6 for every post this thread gets.


Nice 1 liner!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Nice 1 liner!
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Thanks, I'm going to do a line of dead down wind foot powder now.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a gimmick. I can understand why some would believe it was; because I did when I heard about it. Then, I tried it, and it works. Prove me wrong guys. Anyone who think it's a gimmick, buy one and prove it doesn't work. Then you can get your money back and a free Saw. Prove me wrong....


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

So are you saying a Log 6 is dangerous too? I have one and use it in a tote and run for half hour with my hunting clothes in it the night before a hunt. Is this bad for me when I open up the tote? I have never paid attention to the side effects being dicussed here. It definitely removes odors, as I have used it in my truck and on boots that were out in the rain and smelled like mildew. We have a little girl and maybe I should be a little more careful if what I am reading is true??


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Not a gimmick. I can understand why some would believe it was; because I did when I heard about it. Then, I tried it, and it works. Prove me wrong guys. Anyone who think it's a gimmick, buy one and prove it doesn't work. Then you can get your money back and a free Saw. Prove me wrong....


Asbestos really worked and cigarettes really made you look cool, it took a while to figure out there was a price to pay for using them and for many people the real skinny came too late. For many of us we don't care how well it works, we don't want to breathe that stuff in only to find out a few years from now it really is bad for your health.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

perryhunter4 said:


> So are you saying a Log 6 is dangerous too? I have one and use it in a tote and run for half hour with my hunting clothes in it the night before a hunt. Is this bad for me when I open up the tote? I have never paid attention to the side effects being dicussed here. It definitely removes odors, as I have used it in my truck and on boots that were out in the rain and smelled like mildew. We have a little girl and maybe I should be a little more careful if what I am reading is true??


Ozone is dangerous like I said. I'm not sure the half life of it but I do know his we use it in the medical field. When we are using it NOONE but the tech wearing proper personal protective equipment is allowed in the area. Also there can not be any water in the area that, all of our tanks must be drained and refilled 12 hours later. Personally from my medical experience I wouldn't ever risk exposing a kid to it. Thats just my opinion. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Not a gimmick. I can understand why some would believe it was; because I did when I heard about it. Then, I tried it, and it works. Prove me wrong guys. Anyone who think it's a gimmick, buy one and prove it doesn't work. Then you can get your money back and a free Saw. Prove me wrong....


Another over priced item few of us need.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

i flat refuse to hunt without my closes being in my tote with a log 6 running prior. Dont be a fool open it outside and let it air out a second.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I doubt log6 is dangerous as long as you aren't taking a huge whiff of your clothes right after running the machine.

It will ruin elastic though, so watch what you use it on.


----------



## kniels (Nov 19, 2009)

I do not think these things are unsafe as they do not produce enough to reach harmful levels. They do work to remove odors from enclosed environments and would work to eliminate scents if you could contain the ozone. The technology was originally developed to be used in hospitals to eliminate odors. The problem is that over time ozone will break down rubbers which are in a lot of my sitka clothes so I will not use one in an enclosed area to remove scent from my gear. I have used them in the field and have seen deer get spooked by the smell of the ozone. I placed the machine away from me so I know they were spooked by that smell. I dont think we can be naive enough to think we will ever completly fool a whitetails nose no matter what we use. So I will just try to be scent free as possible and play the wind. Ozonics is not worth the $ when considering the hassle and the fact that it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

kniels said:


> I do not think these things are unsafe as they do not produce enough to reach harmful levels. They do work to remove odors from enclosed environments and would work to eliminate scents if you could contain the ozone. The technology was originally developed to be used in hospitals to eliminate odors. The problem is that over time ozone will break down rubbers which are in a lot of my sitka clothes so I will not use one in an enclosed area to remove scent from my gear. I have used them in the field and have seen deer get spooked by the smell of the ozone. I placed the machine away from me so I know they were spooked by that smell. I dont think we can be naive enough to think we will ever completly fool a whitetails nose no matter what we use. So I will just try to be scent free as possible and play the wind. Ozonics is not worth the $ when considering the hassle and the fact that it doesnt matter anyway.


I agree the levels are probably not high enough BUT I'm not comfortable testing this theory. We use ozone in dialysis to kill bacteria in drained water systems. Nasty stuff


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

So if they destroy odors and smells, they must counteract a Therm A Cell, and you bust the deer by swatting mosquitos instead of the deer smelling you.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

pirogue53 said:


> So if they destroy odors and smells, they must counteract a Therm A Cell, and you bust the deer by swatting mosquitos instead of the deer smelling you.


Thanks for the input


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Need to make and sell an ozone generating HECs suit...LOL:wink:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are breathing the Ozone from the machines, you aren't using them properly. They are absolutely 100% safe when used properly. Alot safer than 90% of the treestands / climbing sticks most people use, to me that's dangerous!


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you are breathing the Ozone from the machines, you aren't using them properly. They are absolutely 100% safe when used properly. Alot safer than 90% of the treestands / climbing sticks most people use, to me that's dangerous!


Dude..stop.. Really.:zip:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

The more guys I get using these things, the more freinds I'll have brother!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you are breathing the Ozone from the machines, you aren't using them properly. They are absolutely 100% safe when used properly. Alot safer than 90% of the treestands / climbing sticks most people use, to me that's dangerous!


Just do like Bill Clinton, and don't inhale! On the plus side; the deer won't hear you breathe.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you are breathing the Ozone from the machines, you aren't using them properly. They are absolutely 100% safe when used properly. Alot safer than 90% of the treestands / climbing sticks most people use, to me that's dangerous!


From the videos I've seen, Jay Gregory has it head high and right beside him. I don't see how you can't breath it in when used properly. 

What do you think is the proper way to use it and stay 100% safe?


----------



## cardsfn1 (Jul 7, 2012)

I use ozonics and they work great. If you use ozonics then you dont have to worry about the wind, you can go hunt any stand with any wind direction. It masks your scent and kills odor causing bacteria. They have battery packs that you charge and are very lightweight. The performance alone is worth carrying to the woods. I have been in the stand and have had countless mature deer come in to my shoot lane directly downwind and never have a clue my camera man and I was there. Also I have been behind the camera with a fellow prostaff member hunting and had several 150"+ deer come directly under us while in our stand from downwind and never have a clue we were there. One time we had over 25 does and probably 7+ bucks directly downwind from us in a blind and we were using Ozonics. They never knew we were there. This is a great product and it works great if used properly. They are lightweight and easy to use. I strongly recommend if you can afford one, then buy one.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You position the unit over-head, blowing down and over your scent stream. The Ozone is blown past you, so there's not an argument about safety. The only thing any of these other scent elimination companies can do is spread lies about the safety concerns. When you have a product that isn't effective, and millions of dollars of business to protect; yeah, they'll do anything to discredit a device that actually works, and can be proven and measured to work over and over again. If I were them, I'd be scared too....


----------



## cardsfn1 (Jul 7, 2012)

The proper way to use the ozonics if your in a treestand, is to place the Ozonics above your head about 1' - 2' and have it angled down at about a 30 degree angle to about a 45 degree angle depending on how far above you it is. Turn it on and let it do its magic. The Ozonics is very quiet and you don't have to worry about mosquito's. Just bring your thermacell and have a great hunt. They work great and its FDA approved.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> You position the unit over-head, blowing down and over your scent stream. The Ozone is blown past you, so there's not an argument about safety. The only thing any of these other scent elimination companies can do is spread lies about the safety concerns. When you have a product that isn't effective, and millions of dollars of business to protect; yeah, they'll do anything to discredit a device that actually works, and can be proven and measured to work over and over again. If I were them, I'd be scared too....


How can you say there's not an arguement for safety? You place the unit directly over your head, you will breath it in at some point if not continually. If the wind changes direction or you stand up you will breath it in.

The EPA says ozone is dangerous and can damage your lungs and they are not competing with Ozonics so I doubt they are spreading lies because they are scared.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> You position the unit over-head, blowing down and over your scent stream. The Ozone is blown past you, so there's not an argument about safety. The only thing any of these other scent elimination companies can do is spread lies about the safety concerns. When you have a product that isn't effective, and millions of dollars of business to protect; yeah, they'll do anything to discredit a device that actually works, and can be proven and measured to work over and over again. If I were them, I'd be scared too....


Oh the irony. 

It also isn't the consumer that should be doing independent testing of the product. Easy to make something, market it and then tell the customer to prove it doesn't work. How about a double blinded controlled study with the ozonics being an independent variable? Win win for the company I would think. The science that is out there doesn't support their use in a hunting situation. A lot of work has been done in this area, you have any links to non industry sponsored positive studies?


----------



## johnmikerva (Jan 5, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> They work - I garantee it - and so does Ozonic's. Buy one, best investment you will ever make. If you buy one and don't think it works, not only will Ozonic's give you your money back - but I'll send you a Wicked saw for no cost. That's how much I believe in them!


Well I do not have any way to guarantee anything. It works for me! I don't get sore throats, dry eyes, headaches or nosebleeds. I do get more get more deer, I see way more wildlife than ever before. I am convinced beyond any shadow of doubt at it's effectiveness. Works for me if real well if winds are below 15-18 mph.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

mez said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> It also isn't the consumer that should be doing independent testing of the product. Easy to make something, market it and then tell the customer to prove it doesn't work. How about a double blinded controlled study with the ozonics being an independent variable? Win win for the company I would think. The science that is out there doesn't support their use in a hunting situation. A lot of work has been done in this area, you have any links to non industry sponsored positive studies?


Mez is a smart cookie. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> You position the unit over-head, blowing down and over your scent stream. The Ozone is blown past you, so there's not an argument about safety. The only thing any of these other scent elimination companies can do is spread lies about the safety concerns. When you have a product that isn't effective, and millions of dollars of business to protect; yeah, they'll do anything to discredit a device that actually works, and can be proven and measured to work over and over again. If I were them, I'd be scared too....


I just want to know IF you had the same unit putting out another gas that was deadly say Mustard Gas (Im sure the density differs between the 2 but play along) and someone told you that you position it over your head and then you shouldn't breath any in. Would you still use the unit?


----------



## VanIsleHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

:moviecorn This is has been very entertaining. Why is it that Erin Brokovich movie comes to mind with this thread. "No, no, the water's fine. Don't worry about what we're dumping into it. It's good for you!"


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> When you have a product that isn't effective, and millions of dollars of business to protect; yeah, they'll do anything to discredit a device that actually works, and can be proven and measured to work over and over again. If I were them, I'd be scared too....


I couldnt agree more and because of this I believe Ozonics is doing the same thing. I am not sure if you benefit from Ozonics sales in some manner but you have been a very big supporter of them. You continue to ask someone to prove the Ozonics does not work, I ask you to scientifically prove the Ozonics works. Please provide independent scientific evidence that the Ozonic produces enough Ozone to effectively kill human odor in an open environment while not producing enough Ozone to potentially cause health concerns and I will become the biggest support of the product. 

All that is presented here is anecdotal evidence of the perceived effectiveness of the Ozonics from your time in the stand. There is no control to show that someone not using an Ozonics in your same situation would not have the same number of animal encounters. I can personally tell you every time I put my left sock on first I have more deer encounters will bigger bucks and get more kills. Why? Because last year the two times I put my left sock on first I killed deer (nevermind what the wind was doing, what week of the rut it was or any other more relevant piece of information).


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

bohmer2 said:


> I couldnt agree more and because of this I believe Ozonics is doing the same thing. I am not sure if you benefit from Ozonics sales in some manner but you have been a very big supporter of them. You continue to ask someone to prove the Ozonics does not work, I ask you to scientifically prove the Ozonics works. Please provide independent scientific evidence that the Ozonic produces enough Ozone to effectively kill human odor in an open environment while not producing enough Ozone to potentially cause health concerns and I will become the biggest support of the product.
> 
> All that is presented here is anecdotal evidence of the perceived effectiveness of the Ozonics from your time in the stand. There is no control to show that someone not using an Ozonics in your same situation would not have the same number of animal encounters. I can personally tell you every time I put my left sock on first I have more deer encounters will bigger bucks and get more kills. Why? Because last year the two times I put my left sock on first I killed deer (nevermind what the wind was doing, what week of the rut it was or any other more relevant piece of information).


Bohmer2.. another smart cookie.

Red answer: It can't in an Outdoor, non-enclosed setting.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

jbo3 said:


> Bohmer2.. another smart cookie.
> 
> Red answer: It can't in an Outdoor, non-enclosed setting.


100% true - if the unit they are selling to hang above your head is also approved for use in an enclosed inhabited area, it cannot possibly produce enough ozone to have any effect in an open, unenclosed area.


----------



## flintwood (Aug 8, 2010)

This is why I won't waste my money on them or believe what some are trying to sell me:

http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Jay Gregory does not lie.. so it has to be true


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

flintwood said:


> This is why I won't waste my money on them or believe what some are trying to sell me:
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


game. set. match


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

bohmer2 said:


> I couldnt agree more and because of this I believe Ozonics is doing the same thing. I am not sure if you benefit from Ozonics sales in some manner but you have been a very big supporter of them.


I don't know, but he's (Todd Pringnitz) listed by Ozonics as one of their ProStaffers: http://www.ozonicshunting.com/pro-staff.html

Zoominfo.com also has him listed as professionally associated with Ozonics Hunting: http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=1695993232&targetid=profile

And the very first company listed on WKP's "Sponsors" page? Ozonics: http://www.whiteknuckleproductions.com/sponsors.aspx

So, yeah...I'm sure he's just an enthusiastic customer with a sincere belief in a product sold by a company from which he does not stand to benefit in any material way.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

DParker said:


> I don't know, but he's (Todd Pringnitz) listed by Ozonics as one of their ProStaffers: http://www.ozonicshunting.com/pro-staff.html
> 
> Zoominfo.com also has him listed as professionally associated with Ozonics Hunting: http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=1695993232&targetid=profile
> 
> ...


You don't see anyone else on this site pushing this junk! I might add he has tried pushing the ozonics machine on another site as well! It's pretty lame when a man has to stoop to this in a sport we all love. I've been killing nice bucks for over 40 years, and never needed some junk machine strapped over my head to get them.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Heck yes I promote them - they are the best product to hit the market since the compound bow! Again, it comes with a money back garantee - how can you get better than that? Do your own testing and again - prove me wrong! 

Bohmer2 - If you are willing to pay for the independent test, I'll send you multiple units. Let me know when and where and I'll get them to you. I guess the FBI saying Ozonic's can beat a drug dog isn't enough proof? We're talking animals that can smell down to parts per million here. It's simple chemistry - and that's why it works!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Why isn't anyone addressing the EPA? I mean what about that post could leave any room for argument or need to be proved wrong?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> Heck yes I promote them - they are the best product to hit the market since the compound bow!


And the fact that the company sponsors you doesn't enter into it at all, of course.



WKP - Todd said:


> Again, it comes with a money back garantee - how can you get better than that?


That depends. Do you happen to have a link to the official version of this written guarantee?



WKP - Todd said:


> Do your own testing and again - prove me wrong!


You don't seem to be grasping the fact that the burden of proof lies with whomever is making the claim that product "X" does "Y".



WKP - Todd said:


> Bohmer2 - If you are willing to pay for the independent test, I'll send you multiple units.


Of course someone with absolutely no stake in the product is not going to pay for independant laboratory tests of it. That is one of the most stupidly disengenuous challenges you could have made.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> game. set. match


People keep posting this link. Have you actually read it. The article starts with Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners. It is talking about using one indoors to treat air pollution. It never mentions ozonics or log6. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> People keep posting this link. Have you actually read it. The article starts with Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners. It is talking about using one indoors to treat air pollution. It never mentions ozonics or log6.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ozonics is an ozone producing generator. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's safe to say I won't be needing anything from WKP anytime soon - and by soon, of course I mean ever_.
_Like all the other prostaffers on here that obnoxiously pimp products pretending they're just sharing their honest review of it. Sickening.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Money back guarantees mean nothing. Very well established that less than 2% of people ever take advantage of them. Infomercials make their entire profit off of this statistic. 

This is the first I have ever heard of a company or person telling people to buy their product and then go out and do independent testing. That is laughable. Can you provide any objective data that the machine will work as advertised. Not interested in anecdotal reports.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not afraid to promote a product that works. Thanks for all the feedback guys - keep it coming!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm not afraid to promote a product that works. Thanks for all the feedback guys - keep it coming!


 Always thought you were a stand up guy. Met you and you are very kind and honest. Love your videos, the wicked saw is amazing! Just not a fan of the ozonics campaign. 
Perhaps I'm just the typical skeptic. Like I said before I work with ozone weekly and know the health consequences of improper use. If they were not $450 I'm sure I would try it but I can't get myself to drop that money on a whim. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

> > Originally Posted by NTYMADATER<br />
> > People keep posting this link. Have you actually read it. The article starts with Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners. It is talking about using one indoors to treat air pollution. It never mentions ozonics or log6. <br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> ...


Yes but it isn't producing ozone at the levels this article is talking about. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/environmental_health/eoha/pdf/Ozone_Generator_Fact_Sheet.pdf

this is targeted at home use Ozone generators. Still an interesting tid bit of info


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Bgargasz said:


> http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/environmental_health/eoha/pdf/Ozone_Generator_Fact_Sheet.pdf
> 
> this is targeted at home use Ozone generators. Still an interesting tid bit of info


Page 2 on the right side kinda says it all..


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/environmental_health/eoha/pdf/Ozone_Generator_Fact_Sheet.pdf
> 
> this is targeted at home use Ozone generators. Still an interesting tid bit of info


Yes if you're using one as an air purifier but this has nothing to do with ozonics or log6. Show me an epa warning on them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> Yes if you're using one as an air purifier but this has nothing to do with ozonics or log6. Show me an epa warning on them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Really? 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> Yes if you're using one as an air purifier but this has nothing to do with ozonics or log6. Show me an epa warning on them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If you are using Ozonics to kill scent, wouldnt you be using it to purify the air?


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm not afraid to promote a product that works. Thanks for all the feedback guys - keep it coming!


Not even going to provide a link to the details on that money back guarantee? Yeah...that's about what I thought. Someone else from Ozonics did exactly the same thing when asked for those details after hyping the guarantee on another forum...though he just disappeared from the thread without even responding. Kind of like how Slinkard from HECS did the same thing here after having BS claims about "supporting science" exposed.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> Yes if you're using one as an air purifier but this has nothing to do with ozonics or log6. Show me an epa warning on them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You think that ozone has different properties based on why you're generating it?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Yes really

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

cornfedkiller said:


> If you are using Ozonics to kill scent, wouldnt you be using it to purify the air?


I wouldnt define purify as killing scent. Killing scent would be an element of purifying air. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I am not debating if it works or does not work. Safe or unsafe. But I do question Ozonics in a tree stand.

Can someone, anyone, please tell me how in the world can one small fan unit in a tree stand environment, force only "cleaned" air past me and then on to a deer's nose while it drifts over my scent?

I find this simply impossible.

Outside in an open area? It's not like the fan can seek out every single scent molecule, grab it, and hide it. It's not like the fan captures every single corner of the air that drifts to the deer.

Again, I find this scientifically impossible.

I'll hunt the wind.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> Yes really
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So do you think ozone differs from these machines?? I've worked with it for years and ozone is ozone is ozone


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> I wouldnt define purify as killing scent. Killing scent would be an element of purifying air.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So if its not purifying the air, how is it killing the scent? How do the ones you use in your home to purify the air and kill odors work if its not the same as log6 or ozonics?


----------



## iowamike (Jan 31, 2007)

screename said:


> like all the other prostaffers on here that obnoxiously pimp products pretending they're just sharing their honest review of it. Sickening.


x2!!!!!!! ukey:


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> So do you think ozone differs from these machines?? I've worked with it for years and ozone is ozone is ozone
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Im saying the level of ozone is different. Im also not trying to say the ozonics works. To much air for it to treat. But i am saying the log6 can be used safely because if you use it correctly you should never be inhaling the ozone. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

cornfedkiller said:


> So if its not purifying the air, how is it killing the scent? How do the ones you use in your home to purify the air and kill odors work if its not the same as log6 or ozonics?


I think we are getting off subject. The article was about safety of ozone as it pertains to machines that treat indoor air pollution. The level of ozone output by those macines are higher than what ozonics or log6 put out. Thats all im saying. I also do not believe the ozonics works to much air to treat. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

The ozonics probably is safe to be used outdoors on a treestand since it is listed for enclosed, inhabited use.
Which means it puts out so little ozone it can't work outside as claimed.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I guess the FBI saying Ozonic's can beat a drug dog isn't enough proof?


Please show the test where the FBI used a unit approved for enclosed inhabited space in an uncontrolled outdoor environment and beat a drug sniffing dog. Let's see the claim equate apples to apples. Thank you ahead of time for posting this info I am sure you must have in order to make such a claim.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> I think we are getting off subject. The article was about safety of ozone as it pertains to machines that treat indoor air pollution. The level of ozone output by those macines are higher than what ozonics or log6 put out. Thats all im saying. *I also do not believe the ozonics works to much air to treat.*
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ok that is EXACTLY what we are trying to say in this thread..We are saying there is no way it kills odors in the air enough to keep a deer from smelling you if he hits your scent stream. You are the one that brought up log6, and while Im not going to get into whether or not it works to kill scent on your clothes, I dont think any of that matters once you put the clothes on and start walking to your stand..


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Please show the test where the FBI used a unit approved for enclosed inhabited space in an uncontrolled outdoor environment and beat a drug sniffing dog. Let's see the claim equate apples to apples. Thank you ahead of time for posting this info I am sure you must have in order to make such a claim.


I will be anxiously awaiting this one.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

cornfedkiller said:


> Ok that is EXACTLY what we are trying to say in this thread..We are saying there is no way it kills odors in the air enough to keep a deer from smelling you if he hits your scent stream. You are the one that brought up log6, and while Im not going to get into whether or not it works to kill scent on your clothes, I dont think any of that matters once you put the clothes on and start walking to your stand..


I agree but you cant use that epa link to back up your argument is what im saying. We can debate the effectiveness of log6 in a different thread. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Why this machine works so well it will keep a doe from identifying her own fawns from upwind!


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm not afraid to promote a product that works. Thanks for all the feedback guys - keep it coming!


Todd -

Just watched the Ground Zero DVD for the first time. Got it from a friend of mine. I plan on ordering the next two in the series real soon, including the one that just came out. I love the documentary style of it.

That being said, I watched the "Ozonics Video" on Ground Zero before watching the hunts. Let's just say I am sold and I have one on order right now. Can't Wait! To all that doubt that it works, I challenge you to check out that video and watch it work. Once I get it, I will post a review on this forum as to what I think of it.

I have a question for you Todd - How many batteries do you carry with your Ozonics? I just ordered the HR-200 and I think it only comes with 1 battery. I am assuming you carry extras, as they won't last all day. Being that they are $80 each, I don't want to get another one if you don't think you need it, but I am assuming you will say to get one. Thanks in advance if you have time to respond.


----------



## alabamabowman (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree that a hunter shouldn't stick his face in front of an ozonic and begin huffing it, but placing a unit 2ft above your head in a tree is not the same. I believe if used like instructed when hunting from a tree it is safe. I would question closing yourself up in a ground blind, though. If your argument is that the machine doesn't work, then watch the test done by Dr. Deer using sweaty shirts and bait piles monitored by trail cams. It is on his website. Hard to argue with his results. Todd, I commend you for sticking up for your sponsor. Ozonics is legit!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> I agree but you cant use that epa link to back up your argument is what im saying. We can debate the effectiveness of log6 in a different thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ozone is ozone, the EPA said in the link it's dangerous to breathe it in. If an outdoor unit like Ozonics put out enough ozone to kill the scent around you, I find it hard to believe you are not breathing it in. I'm not argueing with your point, I just think you can use what the EPA said when talking about Ozonics.

If the Ozonics unit is putting out enough ozone to cover all the scent around you in the outdoors then it's harmful if you take it in to your lungs. If the Ozonics unit is not putting out enough ozone to be harmful, it's not covering your scent. That's just my opinion


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

alabamabowman said:


> I agree that a hunter shouldn't stick his face in front of an ozonic and begin huffing it, but placing a unit 2ft above your head in a tree is not the same. I believe if used like instructed when hunting from a tree it is safe. I would question closing yourself up in a ground blind, though. If your argument is that the machine doesn't work, then watch the test done by Dr. Deer using sweaty shirts and bait piles monitored by trail cams. It is on his website. Hard to argue with his results. Todd, I commend you for sticking up for your sponsor. Ozonics is legit!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


If its not concentrated enough to harm you when you place it two feet above your head in the treestand, how can it be concentrated enough to kill your scent?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

cornfedkiller said:


> If its not concentrated enough to harm you when you place it two feet above your head in the treestand, how can it be concentrated enough to kill your scent?


Stop using logic!


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

alabamabowman said:


> Todd, I commend you for sticking up for your sponsor.


Because there's nothing more commendable than a willingness to pimp a product when you're being paid to do so. That takes real character.

Has he posted the details of that money back guarantee yet?


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

boardin4u said:


> Todd -
> 
> Just watched the Ground Zero DVD for the first time. Got it from a friend of mine. I plan on ordering the next two in the series real soon, including the one that just came out. I love the documentary style of it.
> 
> ...


Challenge us? Why? I know, for a fact, it will not do anything in an outdoor, un-enclosed setting. Your review won't mean much as it will be purely anecdotal, and I mean that in a nice way. Unless of course, you are bringing with you photometer or an ECC with you.

How? 

I was an HVAC contractor and am certified in mold/mildew remediation. I sold O3 generators, worked with a manufacturer of such to design units for sewage treatment odors, and used/installed many units. 

We had big portable units that we would generate large amounts of O3 in an enclosed space just to kill mold and/or remove smoke odors from fire damage in buildings/homes. This would take running the units 24hours at a time (with the building/home sealed), for days or weeks (for simple odor removal of rented houses that had pet urine/odors and mold/mildew), to over a month for fire damaged buildings.

OZONICS cannot produce enough O3 to do anything outdoors in an un-enclosed setting.

OZONICS is NO DIFFERENT than any other O3 generator. The EPA article is for those same machines, but marketed as "indoor air purifiers". This is the same as the OZONICS unit, just marketed differently.

Save your $$$ people. Most in this thread are smart enough to understand it. I think the others in the thread may just be backing a unit they bought and hope works and/or are shills.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

boardin4u said:


> Todd -
> 
> Just watched the Ground Zero DVD for the first time. Got it from a friend of mine. I plan on ordering the next two in the series real soon, including the one that just came out. I love the documentary style of it.
> 
> ...


So you're willing to possibly endanger your health and ignore scientific evidence based on a video from a company trying to sell you something that might help you kill a deer????

After reading a variety of documents on this it seems pretty clear that using ozone is a choice of inhaling it at dangerous levels or inhaling such a low concentration of it that it can't be effective at eliminating odors. How can anyone reach another conclusion?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Outhunting said:


> So you're willing to possibly endanger your health and ignore scientific evidence based on a video from a company trying to sell you something that might help you kill a deer????
> 
> After reading a variety of documents on this it seems pretty clear that using ozone is a choice of inhaling it at dangerous levels or inhaling such a low concentration of it that it can't be effective at eliminating odors. How can anyone reach another conclusion?


Money can make you reach another conclusion. Either you are selling the product, making money from endorsing the product, or you spent alot of money buying the product and do not want to admit it's dangerous or doesn't work.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

Lets assume for arguments sake that the ozone is not hazerdous to your health, and just look at the scent killing benefits of it. 

Do I think my ScentBlocker clothes block all my scent? No, of course not, but I wear them because I am hoping they help. 

Do I think washing my hair with scent elimination soap kills all scent and I am now Scent Free? No, but I do it because I think it helps. 

In my opinion (I say that so you all dont rail me for my comments) I do most of all the scent elimination processes because I believe they help. They are one tool in a bag of tools. So in regards to the Ozonics, do I think it will kill all scent out there, of course not. BUT, is it is another tool for me to use, YUP! Can't wait for my new tool to arrive.

Do I think some people are crazy for the things they do like putting their clothes in a hole in the ground for days before using them to hunt with, sure. But so what. We are all scent generators looking for the process that works for us. Unless a deer registers on here and lets me know what works to kill the scent so it doesn't know I am there, I will say to each his own and have a good time.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Where's Rancid Crabtree when you need him?


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

boardin4u....wouldn't rail you. But.....you can lead a horse to water...

Happy hunting.. and with this, no need to post any more. People can do what they wish with their dollars.

You may want to ask OZONICS how to clean the portion of the unit that is responsible for making the O3. Usually, it's a ceramic plate with stainless wire mesh, although I see they state it is produced by a coil. This coil needs to be cleaned or replaced at some point, as it will eventually oxidize and quite producing O3.

I didn't see how to do so in the online manual.

From Ozonics:



> Ozonics produces ozone and projects it downwind with a silent fan where the ozone bonds with human scent molecules, rendering them indistinguishable to the nose of the deer. "


This is very misleading as ozone molecule bonds with ANY molecule, not just human scent molecules.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

boardin4u said:


> Lets assume for arguments sake that the ozone is not hazerdous to your health, and just look at the scent killing benefits of it.
> 
> Do I think my ScentBlocker clothes block all my scent? No, of course not, but I wear them because I am hoping they help.
> 
> ...


Let's say the ozonics helps you kill a 200" buck every year, but 10 years down the road you have severe health issues because of the ozone. Will it be worth it then? 

I don't know that it will happen but I also don't know that it will not happen, it's not worth the risk for me.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

The Ozonic's guarantee is pretty straight forward, and is located right on the center of their home page. It reads 

The Ozonic's Scent Free Guarantee
"If, after a fair tryout, you do not experience a dramatic reduction in the number of downwind deer that bust you, we will send your money back".

That's pretty simple and straight forward.

For any of the people who actually want to know, the machines produce enough volume of ozone and have a strong enough fan to control the flow and its effectiveness. If these machines were a gimmick, I'd be the stupidest business man in the world to put not only my name on them; but the names of both of my companies. If you haven't watched our White Knuckle Productions DVD's (after producing 6 of them), I wouldn't expect you to start buying them now. If you have seen one of our videos, you would know that we aren't the typical production company. If it were all about making money and selling products, we'd be selling all the gimmicks that most are. Instead, I chose to do build a brand I believed in; and only work with companies I believe in. Wearing Predator camo is proof that I'm not after money. If I was, you would see me wearing one of the big money brands. I don't care, Predator works better, so that's why we wear it - even though I get NOTHING for doing so. 

Ozonic's works. If you don't want to try them, or can't believe they could work - that's fine. If you are a hunter sick of getting blown at by all those does - Ozonic's truly is the anti-snort machine! They are freaking amazing! We've reduced the number of blown out hunts from dozens per year to one or two in an entire season (with a cameraman in the tree with me). Call me a liar if you want, but it's the truth and we show it time and time again in our videos. If you want to watch "free" versions of anything, you can see them at www.whitetailsinc.com

Peace out boys!


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Here is all I am trying to say as it relates to the Ozonics: there are only two possible outcomes when it comes to their operation. 
1.) the Ozonics complies with the government regulations for the generation of Ozone relative to human health levels (See posted EPA link for indoor units) and therefore is incapable of producing enough Ozone to effectively kill odor in an open air environment.
2.) the Ozonics produces sufficient Ozone to kill odors in an open air environment and therefore produces a volume of Ozone which exceeds the human health levels and has the potential to cause severe and serious health effects to the user. 

There is no in between. You cannot simply tell me you know it works. You have to provide scientific evidence to support that the volume of Ozone produced is capable of cleaning my odor from the air. There are way to many variables in an open air environment that would lead me to believe the small amount of Ozone generated by the Ozonics is falling perfectly over my scent to eliminate my odor. I have way to much experience with Ozone being used to treat waste water and seeing the failures when the Ozone is pumped into water in an enclosed space at levels well above those hazardous to human health to believe the Ozonics works. 

Those who keep bringing up the Log6 have to realize the Log6 is not used in the same manner as the Ozonics. the Log6 is used to treat clothes in sealed (closed air environment) where only XX cubic feet of air need to be treated and the unit is run of 30 minutes, 60 minutes, etc. This is a very different scenario than treating with the Ozonics. 

Sorry guys keep schilling your Ozonics snake oil but without the science to back up your claims you are not going to sell me on this product.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> The Ozonic's guarantee is pretty straight forward, and is located right on the center of their home page. It reads
> 
> The Ozonic's Scent Free Guarantee
> "If, after a fair tryout, you do not experience a dramatic reduction in the number of downwind deer that bust you, we will send your money back".
> ...


No link to the FBI test I asked for?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> The Ozonic's guarantee is pretty straight forward, and is located right on the center of their home page. It reads
> 
> The Ozonic's Scent Free Guarantee
> "If, after a fair tryout, you do not experience a dramatic reduction in the number of downwind deer that bust you, we will send your money back".
> ...



Ok, let's say it works. How much ozone does the ozonics put out and is it enough to be harmful to humans? Most of the time I'm hunting with the wind in my face, the fan is blowing the ozone out and the wind is blowing it back in my face. I don't see how you can use it and not breathe it in.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

It's not a witch hunt here. It's a thread on ozonics. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Ok, let's say it works. How much ozone does the ozonics put out and is it enough to be harmful to humans? Most of the time I'm hunting with the wind in my face, the fan is blowing the ozone out and the wind is blowing it back in my face. I don't see how you can use it and not breathe it in.


If the Ozonics "worked" the idea behind it would be that you no longer need to hunt with the wind blowing in your face. You would actually prefer it to be blowing from behind you as the Ozone would fall downwind of you where your scent would be where the Ozone could then "kill" your scent. The only Ozone you would be breathing in would be whatever Ozone falls over your head and into the area you breath.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Nobody is calling you a liar. Some of us have simply asked for some scientific evidence about the claims. To this you repeatedly respond with a combative and childish attitude. Reminds me of Jr. High really, "Oh yeah well buy one and prove me wrong, I double dog dare you." Might be amusing if not coming from a grown up. 

Again, I would like to see any objective evidence you could provide as to the effectiveness of this machine in an open air environment. If you can't provide that then a simple, I would like to show you the data but it doesn't exist is much more preferable to the "I know you are but what am I" argument.


----------



## MN Slick (Feb 10, 2003)

I fired up my Cabela's bucks and ordered an Ozonics unit last year. I will say one thing, Ozonics does stand by their money back guarantee.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> The Ozonic's guarantee is pretty straight forward, and is located right on the center of their home page. It reads
> 
> The Ozonic's Scent Free Guarantee
> *"If, after a fair tryout, you do not experience a dramatic reduction in the number of downwind deer that bust you, we will send your money back".*
> ...



I believe this fuels the skepticism that people posted earlier in regards to the "money back guarantee." When terms like "fair tryout" are used to qualify the terms under which a company will return $400+ to the consumer it makes it sound like it may be more of a gimmick than truth. I do not know this to be the case, but I could see a company claiming that the trial didn't meet their definition of "a fair trial" or doubting the consumer that there was not a "dramatic reduction in the number of downwind deer that bust you." Not saying this is the case, but it might be nice to have a no questions asked guarantee since they claim to work so well.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

MN Slick said:


> I fired up my Cabela's bucks and ordered an Ozonics unit last year. I will say one thing, Ozonics does stand by their money back guarantee.


Thats good to hear- I take it you executed that policy?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is the link to the article about the FBI tests conducted. I'd also like to note that I have personally loaned machines out to police friends for testing with their drug dogs. They beat their noses as well. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/

Also, if you would like to see some of the video proof we have for the effectiveness of Ozonic's, check out the video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3ooeMzt6nE

Let me know if you have any other questions. Please note this video is a couple seasons old now. We have a-lot more video proof but only so much time to edit this stuff.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Here is the link to the article about the FBI tests conducted. I'd also like to note that I have personally loaned machines out to police friends for testing with their drug dogs. They beat their noses as well.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/
> 
> ...


I have a question. How much ozone is the ozonics putting out and is the amount harmful to humans if you breathe it in?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I suppose the ozonics will kill all the scent of the Nose Jammer that I sprayed all over myself and the tree, and it will no longer jam their ability to smell?? Oh man what do I do now?? :confused3:

Will my HECS suit still work??


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It is NOT recommended that you breath Ozone as in large amounts it can be harmful to humans (from what I've been told). It would be like saying "using gasoline can cause a human to ignite and burn to death". If you set them up properly, you have nothing to worry about. Also, because Ozone has such a "strong" smell, you instantly know if you are catching some of the stream, and can quickly adjust them if this is happening.

How much Ozone is the unit producing? I have no idea, I'm not a chemist. It produces enough to beat a whitetails nose, that's all I know.

I would also like to add, Ozonic's is actually making me a healthier person. When getting snorted at in previous hunts, my blood pressure sours, I freak out, and because I have a cameraman in a tree (that I'm paying for), it costs me money too! So, eliminating 99% of these blown out hunts will make me live a longer life! Fo-sho!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats true, it has a pungent smell


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

There is nothing in the FBI link that shows a unit tested with the ozone levels of the Ozonic successfully fooling a drug/explosives dog.

There have been several links posted with scientific evidence to show that the amount of ozone that would be needed to kill human odor in an open environment
would far exceed the levels dangerous for human exposure. And no unit listed for enclosed attended use can legally produce these levels anyway.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Here is the link to the article about the FBI tests conducted. I'd also like to note that I have personally loaned machines out to police friends for testing with their drug dogs. They beat their noses as well.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/
> 
> ...


Fox news "LOL". I didn't see any statistics from the drug dogs using ozonics in that link. I've also watched 4 does travel down wind of my buddy while he was peeing on a bush without spooking. Just proves that it's the wild outdoors, and anything can happen. I've never watched your productions nor will i.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I am too analytical to beleive these would work in an open environment but hey the cheese doesn't catch every mouse either. I am not a scent control fanatic at all. No sprays, no special anything. Hunt the wind the best you can and for the most part your fine. With that over the last 20 years I have had countless encounters where deer got downwind of me and never caught my scent. I would say I have had more deer get down wind of me and not become alarmed than I have that actually smelled me and blew out of there. I will also say that I have had more deer spot me from movement from too many deer around that will come in and investigate and then blow out of there after they smell me as they are on the hunt from danger from seeing me. If I had a video camera of all these encounters I could sell any product. I think a lot of times the thermals are doing things beyond our tree that we just can't physically see. I would say if a deer gets down wind I have about a 25% of getting winded and about a 90 % chance that deer would of been dead before it winded me. For doing nothing that doesn't seem bad to me.

A guy that I know on the internet forums that I would say I trust based on reviewing many posts and I also know he is a hard core mature buck killer bought one of these and ended up returning it as he had no luck with it. 

Here was his first two experiences below and after the 3rd he sent it back. Maybe one could argue he had it set up wrong but I kind of doubt it as he isn't a dumb guy.

Ok, I have some close friends that won't use it, cool. I have a close friend that talked me into trying it (he also brought his over to get the cigarette smell out of a used vehicle I bought & it really helped). I said ok, I'll try it. I am going to be as neutral and fair with my ONLY 2 hunts here that I experimented/trialed the product.

All I did was take a scent-free shower and wore scent free clothes that have been hanging outside for 5 days. I got straight in my golf cart which I cleaned with scent-free stuff. Brushed teeth with baking soda, etc. Just did the things I feel are AVERAGE and standard and didn't do anything that's obviously a no-no (smoking, gasoline, beef jerky, etc, etc).

I sat 2 nights in mediocre areas that I did NOT expect a big buck to come to BUT a place where I knew many does would come to. These are TREESTAND spots I won't hunt when it's "good" and I didn't mind screwing them up. I purposely set up where my wind would briefly go over a trail they use to come out to feed and once they are feeding, no wind would go in their direction. *Also, I followed directions to a T and made sure this product was used exactly as directed.

The 1st night, I had 8 groups of does come out containing between 1 and 3 does. The 1st night totalled about 16 deer roughly. Every single deer did NOT make it past the wind-lane or area of wind drift and ZERO deer made it to the food source. Every single group (sometimes only 1 deer got me) smelled me, blew or bolted out of there. Not one exception. Last night I went out for 2nd time. 10 deer total got down wind of me, they had passed by me upwind thankfully and I could have shot them all, as they got down-wind, each deer proceeded to either bust or blow. These were 3 different groups of deer totalling 10 deer. Not one of the ten got downwind and calmed down or stayed in place. All the deer busted and were 300 yards away within 30 seconds.

This is my 1st trial with a TOTAL of 26 deer that came downwind and all 26 were alerted and did not get past the scent area. This is only 2 hunts. Thus far, I have had zero success with this product. This is me trying to be FAIR, HONEST, NON-BIASED & FACT BASED. Yes, I have some scent covering stuff I "dabble" with for fun BUT I also use many other products and actually have varying success with many others. I fundamentally always play the wind and don't think ANYTHING is 100%. I am doing my best to leave my opinion out of this though and purely pass on my limited experience. I will make a couple more attempts and I am bringing out my video camera to document the experience going forward. Just my experience, in NO WAY am I saying this is hard science, fact or proof, this is simply the honest experience of 2 hunts and 26 deer. Good luck all!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

SteveB said:


> There is nothing in the FBI link that shows a unit tested with the ozone levels of the Ozonic successfully fooling a drug/explosives dog.
> 
> There have been several links posted with scientific evidence to show that the amount of ozone that would be needed to kill human odor in an open environment
> would far exceed the levels dangerous for human exposure. And no unit listed for enclosed attended use can legally produce these levels anyway.


You obviously didn't read it because it plainly states it did fool bomb sniffing dogs. 

“Preliminary testing on odor mitigating devices — instruments that have the capability to eliminate human, explosives, and drug odors —reveals vulnerabilities to U.S. explosives discovery capabilities," the report states. "FBI field office, private security company, and Rail Transit Authority tests have determined that odor mitigating devices have the potential to completely mask explosives odors from canine detection.”



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> You obviously didn't read it because it plainly states it did fool bomb sniffing dogs.
> 
> “Preliminary testing on odor mitigating devices — instruments that have the capability to eliminate human, explosives, and drug odors —reveals vulnerabilities to U.S. explosives discovery capabilities," the report states. "FBI field office, private security company, and Rail Transit Authority tests have determined that odor mitigating devices have the potential to completely mask explosives odors from canine detection.”
> 
> ...


It said these type of devices have the "potential" to mask explosive odors, meaning it's not there just yet.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> I am too analytical to beleive these would work in an open environment but hey the cheese doesn't catch every mouse either. I am not a scent control fanatic at all. No sprays, no special anything. Hunt the wind the best you can and for the most part your fine. With that over the last 20 years I have had countless encounters where deer got downwind of me and never caught my scent. I would say I have had more deer get down wind of me and not become alarmed than I have that actually smelled me and blew out of there. I will also say that I have had more deer spot me from movement from too many deer around that will come in and investigate and then blow out of there after they smell me as they are on the hunt from danger from seeing me. If I had a video camera of all these encounters I could sell any product. I think a lot of times the thermals are doing things beyond our tree that we just can't physically see. I would say if a deer gets down wind I have about a 25% of getting winded and about a 90 % chance that deer would of been dead before it winded me. For doing nothing that doesn't seem bad to me.
> 
> A guy that I know on the internet forums that I would say I trust based on reviewing many posts and I also know he is a hard core mature buck killer bought one of these and ended up returning it as he had no luck with it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the non-biased report. Even if it is a rather small sample.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

if i could afford ozonics i would have one


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

Come on people. *WISE* up, use your heads.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Nowhere in the foxnews article did it say that the machine fooled the dogs. That claim was never made. In a few different spots it said that this device or one similar may have the potential to avert drug dogs. This is not objective evidence and again, no where was there a claim that any dogs were fooled. There is also no information as to what was done in the tests. Were they done outside in an open air environment? This article doesn't tell you anything. 

Once again, I will ask you, is there any objective evidence you can provide that would give a reasonable expectation of efficacy of the device in an open air environment?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> You obviously didn't read it because it plainly states it did fool bomb sniffing dogs.
> 
> “Preliminary testing on odor mitigating devices — instruments that have the capability to eliminate human, explosives, and drug odors —reveals vulnerabilities to U.S. explosives discovery capabilities," the report states. "FBI field office, private security company, and Rail Transit Authority tests have determined that odor mitigating devices have the potential to completely mask explosives odors from canine detection.”
> 
> ...


You didn't understand it. Kind of like you have the potential to be a serial killer, are you? Potential doesn't mean anything.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

NTYMADATER said:


> You obviously didn't read it because it plainly states it did fool bomb sniffing dogs.
> 
> “Preliminary testing on odor mitigating devices — instruments that have the capability to eliminate human, explosives, and drug odors —reveals vulnerabilities to U.S. explosives discovery capabilities," the report states. "FBI field office, private security company, and Rail Transit Authority tests have determined that odor mitigating devices have the potential to completely mask explosives odors from canine detection.”
> 
> ...


You need to read it again. No mention of outputs from the machines that had "potential" or if they where used in an open uncontrolled environment.
Get back to us when you have the info showing a generator with the out put of an Ozonics has been scientifically tested and shown to fools said dogs.


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

SteveB said:


> Stop using logic!


I literally LOL at this!! Best post of the whole topic!!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This so reminds me of a previous thread on a different forum. At one point, someone said they had bought a unit, brought it out, and in the first few hunts (I forget exactly how many); said they got busted like crazy and it didn't work.

Instantly I asked if they had the unit pointed at a hard down-ward angle. It MUST force the ozone between you and the deer to work - PERIOD!!!

This year at the Iowa Deer Classic, first thing in the morning a gentleman came up to me and said "Hey man, I'm that guy from the forum that posted Ozonic's don't work". He then said to me, "I owe you an apology. I didn't have the unit set-up with enough of an angle. As soon as I started using them the way you suggested, I no-longer got busted anymore. Yeah, Ozonic's does work after-all" he said.

What most people have a hard time believing is that I felt EXACTLY the same way the non-believers felt. It honestly took me 3 years to even try one, and when I did I made my friend come in the field with me so I could disprove him in-person. When the unit worked on whitetail after whitetail coming straight through our wind - it pretty much changed my life. I didn't sleep for days because my brain couldn't put it together. That my friends is why I will promote this thing to anyone who will listen. They work - if you are getting busted while using one - you aren't using it properly. 

I've hunted 3 full seasons with them, and between bow season, late rifle season, and filming velvet footage in the summers - I'm in the field 90+ days a year. I have fooled HUNDREDS of deer with these machines, and will not allow people to tell me they don't work. They do work, and we prove it with the footage of these deer and the wind checkers floating to them. You think these deer are stupid or something? Tell me how we're doing it if Ozonic's doesn't work?


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Not a gimmick. I can understand why some would believe it was; because I did when I heard about it. Then, I tried it, and it works. Prove me wrong guys. Anyone who think it's a gimmick, buy one and prove it doesn't work. Then you can get your money back and a free Saw. Prove me wrong....


Ok how about this deal. I will pay half now and then half after the season if it works. If give anyone $400 bucks for six months I wll expect interest.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> This so reminds me of a previous thread on a different forum. At one point, someone said they had bought a unit, brought it out, and in the first few hunts (I forget exactly how many); said they got busted like crazy and it didn't work.
> 
> Instantly I asked if they had the unit pointed at a hard down-ward angle. It MUST force the ozone between you and the deer to work - PERIOD!!!
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah...blah blah blah blah...

Anecdotal evidence means nothing.

Good for you though. You're a fairly good salesperson to the ones that don't know any better.

Done with this, most will be able to read and make up their own minds. 

Take care, happy hunting.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> This so reminds me of a previous thread on a different forum. At one point, someone said they had bought a unit, brought it out, and in the first few hunts (I forget exactly how many); said they got busted like crazy and it didn't work.
> 
> Instantly I asked if they had the unit pointed at a hard down-ward angle. It MUST force the ozone between you and the deer to work - PERIOD!!!
> 
> ...




Do you have to take a slide rule to the treestand with you?
What if the wind direction shifts? Do you have to readjust with every wiff?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

We use (3) units for (2) guys in a tree. Depending on the set-up, sometime's we have all 3 units pointing in different directions. If a guy is using a single unit, and is alone in a tree, the only time you change the direction is if the wind switches and stays. Regardless of what the wind does, the stream of ozone is moving with the wind, and because it produces "so much", it hasn't been too big of an issue.

Part of the reason we use the 3rd unit is so that I can physically move it with an animal as it comes through our area (mostly close range stuff). That way if the wind does change, we will have a cloud of ozone between us and the animal no-matter what.

I'm as anal of a hunter is you can get. If we can make it work with 2 dudes in a tree where we hunt, anyone can.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

If I ever have a product to sell, I want to hire Todd to help.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> You obviously didn't read it because it plainly states it did fool bomb sniffing dogs.
> 
> “Preliminary testing on odor mitigating devices — instruments that have the capability to eliminate human, explosives, and drug odors —reveals vulnerabilities to U.S. explosives discovery capabilities," the report states. "FBI field office, private security company, and Rail Transit Authority tests have determined that odor mitigating devices have the potential to completely mask explosives odors from canine detection.”
> 
> ...


I saw a lot of "potentially" and "could" references, that's it. And it wasn't referring to someone walking through the airport with a bomb strapped to their chest and an Ozonics machine tied to their head. It was more of a case of using Ozonics in an enclosed space to remove the odor from the bomb making components. I have no doubt that Ozonics works in an enclosed space to remove odor...that technology exists in many industries. But it's also dangerous and there are guidelines for limiting/avoiding exposure.

The claim that I thoroughly reject (not made by you) is that sitting in a tree with an Ozonics machine above your head is either safe or effective.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> We use (3) units for (2) guys in a tree. Depending on the set-up, sometime's we have all 3 units pointing in different directions. If a guy is using a single unit, and is alone in a tree, the only time you change the direction is if the wind switches and stays. Regardless of what the wind does, the stream of ozone is moving with the wind, and because it produces "so much", it hasn't been too big of an issue.
> 
> Part of the reason we use the 3rd unit is so that I can physically move it with an animal as it comes through our area (mostly close range stuff). That way if the wind does change, we will have a cloud of ozone between us and the animal no-matter what.
> 
> I'm as anal of a hunter is you can get. If we can make it work with 2 dudes in a tree where we hunt, anyone can.


Sounds like an awful lot of exposure to something that is scientifically proven to be hazardous to your health. You're willing to risk lung cancer, COPD, and who knows what else just because you hope it will help you kill a deer? Does that sound a little bizarre to anyone else?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not concerned with the heath effects because we don't breath the Ozone gas. I think Treestands probably cause more danger than anything else in the industry; including ozone machines. Does the danger of climbing into a tree detur hunters from doing so; knowing it greatly increases their odds? Same thing IMO.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

When you are doing the film editing it is very easy to cut out the parts where you get winded.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> It is NOT recommended that you breath Ozone as in large amounts it can be harmful to humans (from what I've been told).


From what you've been told? You mean you don't really have enough of an understanding of the science to know yourself? OK, fair enough. But then you go on to claim:



WKP - Todd said:


> It would be like saying "using gasoline can cause a human to ignite and burn to death". If you set them up properly, you have nothing to worry about.


If you're relying on hearsay regarding the health impacts of ozone you're really not in a position to make these sorts of claims.



WKP - Todd said:


> How much Ozone is the unit producing? I have no idea, I'm not a chemist.


But you still feel qualified to state that there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, because generally speaking - lying to our customers is good for business? If you watched any of our previous DVD's, you would see that we had NO problem showing ourselves getting winded. We did so to show people we deal with the same stuff you all do. 

I am not lying, if you can't believe that - then it's your loss.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Yeah, because generally speaking - lying to our customers is good for business? If you watched any of our previous DVD's, you would see that we had NO problem showing ourselves getting winded. We did so to show people we deal with the same stuff you all do.
> 
> I am not lying, if you can't believe that - then it's your loss.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Outhunting said:


> I saw a lot of "potentially" and "could" references, that's it. And it wasn't referring to someone walking through the airport with a bomb strapped to their chest and an Ozonics machine tied to their head.


As long as the ozonics is angled downward from the head it should work perfectly!


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

newview said:


> As long as the ozonics is angled downward from the head it should work perfectly!


Lol. Like a specifically designed Ozonics angle-compensating turban?


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> you would see that we had NO problem showing ourselves getting winded.


So Ozonics doesn't work then? Which is it Todd, you said if used properly it works. Did you not use it properly when getting winded on your dvd? I'm confused. See because sometimes, just like Liv4rut said you can get deer dead down wind of you and they don't spook.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

breiner11 said:


> So Ozonics doesn't work then? Which is it Todd, you said if used properly it works. Did you not use it properly when getting winded on your dvd? I'm confused. See because sometimes, just like Liv4rut said you can get deer dead down wind of you and they don't spook.


Wow. Wound a little tight I think...


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow typical thread.. I live in Michigan and hunt in Illinois also and along with my bow my Ozonics goes with me on every hunt. They work 100% nope but better than anything i have found. I killed my two largest bucks to date with the help of ozonics, They both came in down wind stopped smelled the air and continued to me. Do i still play the wind "YEP" but I also have my Ozonics up and running and have watched deer Doe's and Buck's circle down wind stop put there nose's up and continue to walk bye or continue to feed. I love mine and that is all I have to say about it, If you don't believe you don't know what your missing out on..


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

stikbow26 said:


> Wow typical thread.. I live in Michigan and hunt in Illinois also and along with my bow my Ozonics goes with me on every hunt. They work 100% nope but better than anything i have found. I killed my two largest bucks to date with the help of ozonics, They both came in down wind stopped smelled the air and continued to me. Do i still play the wind "YEP" but I also have my Ozonics up and running and have watched deer Doe's and Buck's circle down wind stop put there nose's up and continue to walk bye or continue to feed. I love mine and that is all I have to say about it, If you don't believe you don't know what your missing out on..


Do you think there is a health risk if you breathe in the ozone it puts out?


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

boardin4u said:


> Wow. Wound a little tight I think...


Just tired of the used car salesman going at it again. He needs to work at QVC

So here is the consensus. If you use ozonics and downwind deer don't spook it is because of the machine. If you don't use it with the same results it's luck.


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Used the way I was showed nope, I don't even smell mine when it's running in my tree or in my blind. It is pointed at a down ward angle the way the wind is blowing, If you know Mich. it switchs every two seconds and every now and then you get a wiff but that is it. For years we used ozone machines to get the smell out of cars or house's if someone died in there and the ozone disapates pretty fast inside a house. Dentist office's pump it into the air also that is that clean smell you smell when you first walk into there office. I love mine thats all i know..


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Do you think there is a health risk if you breathe in the ozone it puts out?


There is no debating it's bad to breath in ozone. Anyone who says its ok to breath in is clearly misinformed and under educated. I work with the stuff and know the dangers of it.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> There is no debating it's bad to breath in ozone. Anyone who says its ok to breath in is clearly misinformed and under educated. I work with the stuff and know the dangers of it.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


 I agree if you stick your head in a bag and turn it on, So is sniffing glue if used wrong and about thousand other things. Used the right way it is a great tool....


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

breiner11 said:


> So Ozonics doesn't work then? Which is it Todd, you said if used properly it works. Did you not use it properly when getting winded on your dvd? I'm confused. See because sometimes, just like Liv4rut said you can get deer dead down wind of you and they don't spook.


I will let Tiger Woods know that he should get different clubs. I saw him hit a bad shot once and since something needs to work 100% of the time for it to be considered not crap, his clubs must not work.

Come to think of it, I think some trail cameras occasionally miss deer walking through the shot, so since they dont work 100% of the time perfectly, they must be crap.

Seriously. If you want to say it is bad for your health, I can understand that argument. And I can even understand the argument that you think it never works because it is a crock of crap. I dont agree with that, but it is at least a valid argument. But to say that if a deer ever winds you while using it, it must not work, now that is just lazy.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> There is no debating it's bad to breath in ozone. Anyone who says its ok to breath in is clearly misinformed and under educated. I work with the stuff and know the dangers of it.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


I agree, I'm just wondering if the people that use ozonics believe it's not harmful or think they are not breathing it in. I don't know how much you would take in if it's set up "properly" but I think it's a big risk to take.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Yup I've read it inside and out and that EPA link is 100% what Ozonics, LOG 6, Whitetail'r, ect are and its specifically refering to them. I've done EXTENSIVE testing with the various ozone machines that are designed for scent elimination for hunting and I have gotten a sore throat, light headed and headaches from them. They also don't remove odor quite as effectively has they like to lead you to believe. Not to mention run them for a while on anything with elastic and/or rubber and see what it does to your hunting equipment, oh and it also rusts metal. Yeah I think I'll take a pass on any odor removal system that ruins my hunting equipment and is hazardous to my health! There are much more effective odor elimination methods and products without the health side effects... 

P.S. Ozone is what causes tire to dry rot! Tire companys purposely expose their tires to ozone so they can attempt to make their tires more ozone resistant. You'll soon see what it does to your rubber hunting boots, elastic on the sleeves of your favorite hunting coat, and don't even think of running one on your tree stand safety vest, that has a rubber/bungee tether that attaches you to the tree! 



NTYMADATER said:


> Did you actually read this article? It has nothing to do with the ozonics used to remove odors from clothes. This thread is full of misleading information. Do some actual research on ozonics. I suppose if you stuck your head inside a bag with the ozonics it would make you sick. There are warnings with it but your treestand is probably more dangerous than the ozonics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> I have fooled HUNDREDS of deer with these machines, and will not allow people to tell me they don't work. They do work, and we prove it with the footage of these deer and the wind checkers floating to them. You think these deer are stupid or something? Tell me how we're doing it if Ozonic's doesn't work?


Todd...as an engineer with the analytical mind that goes with it...I have been interested in Ozonics, but unsure. Unlike some that just assume it doesn't or can't work...I fully understand that ozone can and does eliminate scent. My skeptism is the open air concept and if the machine can actually blanket and eliminate the hunter's full scent stream (or enough of it). 

I have to wonder how many posters in this thread bashing Ozonics still believe their carbon clothes actually can be reactivated in a dryer? LOL...no matter how much scientific proof is laid out for some guys that it can't happen, they answer up with "it works for me".

But...here is the thing...you say "prove me wrong". How? It is not possible to prove a negative. I'd love to be able to say I'll buy a unit and see what happens this season...but getting busted is not a common thing for me so even if I went all season with zero busts...still no proof. And, as you've already said, I have to imagine that if I had one and got busted, the response would simply be "you didn't use it right". 

You say, "watch this clip for proof it works". I say...what proof? Showing deer walk by with text claiming "downwind" is not proof. Neither is a few wind indicators flowing somewhat towards a few deer. Every season I have multiple instances where a deer is "downwind" but doesn't seem to wind us (me and cameraman) and we wonder how in the world that happened. 

I believe that you believe in the product. I had a camo sponsor not long ago in which I completely and fully believed (and still do) that the pattern made a difference as compared to more main stream patterns. I only quit using it because of issues with quality of product and business practices of the company. So I understand believing in a product even when others say it is just promotion of a sponsor. I want to believe it works because of what I know about ozone and my use of it in enclosed situations.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

boardin4u said:


> I saw him hit a bad shot once and since something needs to work 100% of the time for it to be considered not crap


You're clearly not understanding (and are misstating) the concept here.

Say you hunt for years without product 'A' and have strings of successes and strings of failures. Some years are better than others. Then you hunt for a season or two WITH Product 'A'. You still have some successes and some failures. Even if the success rate seems higher than you've averaged in the past, it is irrational to discount the failures while simultaneously pointing to the successes and concluding, "Product 'A' is responsible for these successes!"

This is not even remotely the same as concluding that something "needs to work 100% of the time for it to be considered not crap".


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

WKP - Todd said:


> Yeah, because generally speaking - lying to our customers is good for business? If you watched any of our previous DVD's, you would see that we had NO problem showing ourselves getting winded. We did so to show people we deal with the same stuff you all do.
> 
> I am not lying, if you can't believe that - then it's your loss.


don't let these guys get to u Tod. keep doing what your doing. make great videos, make and endorse great products.

the guys that keep bashing the product won't buy it anyways.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

I've worked with ozonics machines for several years. We would go into a home or structure after a fire, and treat the wood to salvage the parts that were still structurally sound. After spraying all charred wood we would setup ozonic machines to treat the rest of the structure. The residents were not allowed in the home while the ozonic machines were running. If the home was large it would take 3 to 4 units running for 5 days to treat the air. We used respirators while spraying the wood, and setting up the ozonics. Under no circumstances were we inside the structure without respirators while the ozonics machines were running. Anybody that says the ozonics doesn't give off an odor has never been around them. Anybody who claims the operation of a properly maintained and running ozonics machine is safe to breathe obviously haven't spent enough time around them. To suggest they are the cats meow for any kind of hunting is ridiculous! But then the person standing behind this miracle product also sells dvd's and $40 handsaws made in China. You be the judge!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the feedback guys. Keep it coming!

When I made the statement "we had no problem showing ourselves getting winded", was pre-ozonic's days. We produced 3 or 4 videos without Ozonic's - and the last 3 years, we've used Ozonic's. 

Newview, I'll put my saw against any in the world. What do you use and where is it made? I'd love to make a saw in the USA, but I couldn't have afforded to get the company going, and you wouldn't pay $99.99 for a hand saw that was made in the USA. There is also this big problem of not having any blade manufacturers in the USA - no other choice than importing this product. With that being said, I'll put it up against anything out there.

We're not suggesting you breath Ozonic's - we're not idiots. If you use them properly, they work great and have no safety issues. If you don't use an automobile correctly it's kinda dangerous too!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

The wicked saw is sweet. I absolutely love mine. Just a side note 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

Todd- Sent you a PM yesterday regarding using Ozonics. Hoping you will be able to answer.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd try one. too much money for me though:sad:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I will answer your questions next week. I'm currently packing up and getting ready to head out to Deer Fest in Oshkosh, WI this weekend. If any of you are attending, we'll be under the pavilion by our friends at Stic-N-Pic. See you there!


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

No safety issues? How do you dispute what the EPA says about these things? If there are no safety issues with these units why is it businesses that use these things for commercial applications have a ton of safety guidelines for their usage? Also, no one knows what the long term usage effects are years down the road. As for not breathing Ozonics or any of the other ozone products on the market, just because you can't smell it does not mean your not breathing it. 



WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback guys. Keep it coming!
> 
> When I made the statement "we had no problem showing ourselves getting winded", was pre-ozonic's days. We produced 3 or 4 videos without Ozonic's - and the last 3 years, we've used Ozonic's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Todd, I'll have to say that in my opinion the fact that you are willing to vouch for this product does give it some credibility, but I'm never going to buy it. Frankly it seems quite silly to me. With that money, I can buy some good beer, another trail camera, a dozen arrows that I'll lose before the season starts, and your next video. Keep putting out the videos, you're one of the few that I enjoy. I've drank two cups of coffee every morning for the last 20 years, taken a walk to the outhouse, walked into the woods, and somehow get a great buck to the taxidermist every year. Coffee also fools a drug dog's nose, cause it smells so strong that they can't smell the dope. If I can smell like coffee and crap and have success, I don't want something that stops my perfectly designed, tested and perfected smell. But to each their own. If I thought a bone through my nose would help me out in life, I'd do that too. If you think ozonics works, keep doing it.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Coldone said:


> Todd, I'll have to say that in my opinion the fact that you are willing to vouch for this product does give it some credibility


"Willing to vouch for it?". Good grief. He's being paid to promote it.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> There is no debating it's bad to breath in ozone. Anyone who says its ok to breath in is clearly misinformed and under educated. I work with the stuff and know the dangers of it.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Hate to be a Stickler but talking about education here, isn't "under educated" one word?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

full draw 3D said:


> Yup I've read it inside and out and that EPA link is 100% what Ozonics, LOG 6, Whitetail'r, ect are and its specifically refering to them. I've done EXTENSIVE testing with the various ozone machines that are designed for scent elimination for hunting and I have gotten a sore throat, light headed and headaches from them. They also don't remove odor quite as effectively has they like to lead you to believe. Not to mention run them for a while on anything with elastic and/or rubber and see what it does to your hunting equipment, oh and it also rusts metal. Yeah I think I'll take a pass on any odor removal system that ruins my hunting equipment and is hazardous to my health! There are much more effective odor elimination methods and products without the health side effects...
> 
> P.S. Ozone is what causes tire to dry rot! Tire companys purposely expose their tires to ozone so they can attempt to make their tires more ozone resistant. You'll soon see what it does to your rubber hunting boots, elastic on the sleeves of your favorite hunting coat, and don't even think of running one on your tree stand safety vest, that has a rubber/bungee tether that attaches you to the tree!


Please show me where it specifically mentions ozonics or log6. PS your clothes will wear out before log6 or ozonics ruins the rubber or elastic. Stop breathing the ozone and your headaches and cough will go away. Do you sniff the gas can when you fill up your mower?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Ozone is a great purifier. Canada has been using ozonic therapies, etc for years. I have seen first hand where a med. sized ozone filtration system clean the aroma of roses out of a walk in flower storage cooler. Also, the smell of over used cat liter greatly reduced? I would like to see the math on these units. Not that I don't believe, it is how much ozone is needed to eliminate human odor down range from my location. Just saying, it should not harm you, I almost nearly believe.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> Please show me where it specifically mentions ozonics or log6.


Good lord. Are you always this asininely pedantic, or are you just putting on an act here for our benefit?

It specifically mentions ozone generators. Both of the products in question are ozone generators. Unless you can show that the ozone they produce and emit is somehow magically different from what comes out of other ozone generators then you need to give the ridiculous nonsense a rest.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback guys. Keep it coming!
> 
> When I made the statement "we had no problem showing ourselves getting winded", was pre-ozonic's days. We produced 3 or 4 videos without Ozonic's - and the last 3 years, we've used Ozonic's.
> 
> ...


Other than promoting your products on this site; i've haven't seen any posts from you to help anybody. I believe i know what your real interest is, and it has nothing to do with sharing knowledge about bowhunting.


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

newview said:


> Other than promoting your products on this site; i've haven't seen any posts from you to help anybody. I believe i know what your real interest is, and it has nothing to do with sharing knowledge about bowhunting.


Sounds about right.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Ozone generators that intentionally produce ozone gas. Tell me that is not a Log 6 & Ozonics? So your going to try and tell us that is not what they do? So if they don't produce ozone gas and they aren't an ozone generator, tell me what they are and what it is they exactly do......

As for not breathing it. If you honestly believe just because you don't smell it then your not breathing it in.then you must also believe your always 100% scent free in the woods simply because you can't smell human odor?! As for breathing gas I routinely breathe while I'm filling up my car, atv, mower ect.. and never in my entire life have I had an issue with any side effects from gasoline. I breathe the exact same way when I've used ozone machines, difference is if you do that you will receive instant various medical problems from the ozone. Do you hold your breath for the entire time your sitting in the woods with an ozonics machine to avoid getting a headache, lightheadedness and sore throats? That has to be great when your 25' up a tree and get lightheaded from an Ozonics machine.... talk about a safety issue!



NTYMADATER said:


> Please show me where it specifically mentions ozonics or log6. PS your clothes will wear out before log6 or ozonics ruins the rubber or elastic. Stop breathing the ozone and your headaches and cough will go away. Do you sniff the gas can when you fill up your mower?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

DParker said:


> Good lord. Are you always this asininely pedantic, or are you just putting on an act here for our benefit?
> 
> It specifically mentions ozone generators. Both of the products in question are ozone generators. Unless you can show that the ozone they produce and emit is somehow magically different from what comes out of other ozone generators then you need to give the ridiculous nonsense a rest.


No duh yes an ozonics produces ozone but not at the levels the article talks about. That's like saying you read an article about a safety issue concerning f150 trucks and applying it to every vehicle ford makes. So unless it specifically says ozonics or log6 i think its safe to say that article has no relevance. If we were talking about machines used to treat indoor air pollution you could reference the aforementioned article. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

NTYMADATER said:


> No duh yes an ozonics produces ozone but not at the levels the article talks about. That's like saying you read an article about a safety issue concerning f150 trucks and applying it to every vehicle ford makes. So unless it specifically says ozonics or log6 i think its safe to say that article has no relevance. If we were talking about machines used to treat indoor air pollution you could reference the aforementioned article.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You simply.. .do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

jbo3 said:


> you simply.. .do not know what you are talking about.


x2...lol


----------



## DUCK-HUNT (Jul 2, 2010)

My question is this. Do you set the unit up to dispense the ozone down wind ,or do you set your ozonics up to dispense in between you and your anticipated shot? Upwind… My thinking is the way I hunt is to set up my stand and only hunt said stand when the wind is right…. Blowing from the deer to me. If I did this the ozone would be blowing on me (potentially harmful? I don’t know…) If I set up with the wind in my face the downwind side would be behind me. This would require me to set the unit up on the opposite side of the tree as I am so to have the ozone dispensed in between me and the deer (seems like this would be very difficult to do) Or do you guys that use them just hunt the wind whenever or whatever it is and have the ozonics dispense between you and the downwind side? I usually like to set up where I can’t even shoot to the downwind side but would like to not get busted…..

HELP


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Do you think Log 6 & Ozonics produces its own "special type of ozone"? In order for ozone to work as an odor eliminator it must produce ozone at levels higher than the EPA deems as safe for human exposure. It does not matter what your trying to eliminate the odor from, be it air or clothing it makes no difference, ozone is ozone. Thats like saying carbon monoxide from your furance is safer to breathe than the carbon monoxide from your truck's exhaust! Read the article completely! 



NTYMADATER said:


> No duh yes an ozonics produces ozone but not at the levels the article talks about. That's like saying you read an article about a safety issue concerning f150 trucks and applying it to every vehicle ford makes. So unless it specifically says ozonics or log6 i think its safe to say that article has no relevance. If we were talking about machines used to treat indoor air pollution you could reference the aforementioned article.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

When the world around you is the volume it would be easy to say they are not producing ozone levels at dangerous levels.

Let's look at what OSHA says.

The OSHA website cites several ACGIH (American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists) guidelines for ozone in the workplace:

•0.2 ppm for no more than 2 hours exposure
•0.1 ppm for 8 hours per day exposure doing light work
•0.08 ppm for 8 hours per day exposure doing moderate work
•0.05 ppm for 8 hours per day exposure doing heavy work


If you look at this you can be exposed to a 0.10ppm average of ozone in an 8 hour time frame doing light work. I will say 8 hours in a treestand. Does anyone realize how small 0.10ppm is? To put it in perspective, 1 inch out of a 15.78 mile stretch of highway is 1PPM. We are talking 0.10ppm. This would be 1 inch in 158 miles. That is an extremely low level of exposure.

Humans can detect ozone by smell around the 0.03ppm range therefore if you can smell it doesn't always mean it is above the 0.10ppm. That at least give a little suppor to the ozone companies. 

It is known ozone is more dense than air. So it makes sense to have it above you pointing down at an angle. Your scent goes through this so called "curtain" but how fast is the reaction and how far will the ozone start to drift lower than your scent stream since it is heavier than air by quite a bit. Different odors have different molecular structures. Some will take more ozone concentration than others to oxidize. If the machine is only putting out "Safe Levels" how can one say it is enough to do the job.

Then you got to wonder how much ozone you would need to break down the smells. Your or giving off X ppm of odor, everything around you is giving off Y ppm of odor the ozone is going to have to feed enough to break down X +Y in a matter of milliseconds as your scent crosses its path. 

It would be hard for me to believe it can work. Too many unknowns. If they do know, they should share it. I could see ozone working as a desensitizer. If you are putting out an odor that is greater than the odor around you then it could desentize the deer to the lower odor smells. For instance, take a nasty poo in your bathroom and spray fragrance and walla no more rotten poo smell.

If you can smell ozone and not your body odor, the deer will smell the ozone before the body odor therefore it may desentize them a bit to the human odor.

Who knows. I think about it too much. 

Go with whatever makes you feel the most confident.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

The problem with the OSHA guidelines is there is no way to regulate the exposure level a hunter is exposed to. Things such as how powerful the unit is, number of devices used, is the unit being used within a blind or not, how windy it is that day, how well ventilated the blind is, how close you are to the unit are just a few of the issues that make exposure levels very difficult to monitor. Another thing that is not taken into consideration is what the effects are of repititive expose, day after day for weeks - months at a time. Ozone machines are capable of quickly producing levels of 0.5 - 0.8 in confined spaces of 350ft. which is significantly smaller than your average hunting blind. Regardless, I don't think there is no disputing ozone is not as safe as many people would like you to believe. If ozone was 100% safe then why is OSHA setting exposure limits? Not to mention for as long as I sit in a stand during the rut none of the OSHA guidelines above would be safe for me to be exposed to.

There is also information out there that suggests ozone doesn't even kill human odor and simply masks the human odor with the odor of the ozone.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Opps, typo - 350 sq ft is much LARGER than your average hunting blind.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

If I post a trailcam picture of some deer and tell you guys that I'm standing right next to them but they can't see me, will you buy my Boonerbagger Invisibility Cloak?


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Outhunting said:


> If I post a trailcam picture of some deer and tell you guys that I'm standing right next to them but they can't see me, will you buy my Boonerbagger Invisibility Cloak?


No but if you pay me to use one I will the pimp the daylights out of it on the internet.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> No duh yes an ozonics produces ozone but not at the levels the article talks about. That's like saying you read an article about a safety issue concerning f150 trucks and applying it to every vehicle ford makes. So unless it specifically says ozonics or log6 i think its safe to say that article has no relevance. If we were talking about machines used to treat indoor air pollution you could reference the aforementioned article.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It sounds like you've already exceeded the maximum safe levels for ozone inhalation yourself.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this whole argument is broken between 2 types of people?
1. People who know or work with ozone and understand it and the dangers.
2. People who paid for ozonics /log6 and are pulling at strings to make themselves feel better/safer.

It will never end. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this whole argument is broken between 2 types of people?
> 1. People who know or work with ozone and understand it and the dangers.
> 2. People who paid for ozonics /log6 and are pulling at strings to make themselves feel better/safer.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty skeptical about how well an Ozonics machine would work outdoors, due to shifting wind, thermal currents, and the sheer volume of space involved. But my biggest concern would be the health risks, which seems to be quickly dismissed by Ozonics proponents as well as some ozone generator suppliers. This is despite the fact that there are stringent exposure guidelines and warnings from scientific sources and from employers who have employees who handle it. Here's something I copy and pasted from a fact sheet supplied by the state of Illinois, which should be unbiased it's strictly a source of information to the general public. I find a lot of this kind of thing from the scientific community and the government, which convinces me that there's no way I would use something that *might* help me kill a deer but seems much more likely to be a risk to my health:



What is ozone? 
Ozone is a gas that is reactive, colorless, and has a strong odor, which, if inhaled, may cause lung damage. Ozone is formed through chemical reactions of oxygen in the air with other chemicals. Ozone is normally created in the upper atmosphere by sunlight or electrical charges (i.e. lightening) on normal oxygen. It can also form in the lower atmosphere when hydrocarbons (such as evaporating fuel, paint, and dry cleaning fluids) and nitrogen compounds mix with sunlight or electrical charges.

Ozone may be generated indoors by photocopy machines, laser printers, ion-generating air cleaners, and brush-type electrical motors such as sewing machines. Indoor ozone, however, turns back into oxygen on contact with indoor surfaces such as walls or furniture.

In the upper atmosphere, ozone has a beneficial effect by absorbing the harmful ultraviolet rays of sunlight. At the earth’s surface, ozone is harmful to crops, forests, building materials and the health of humans and animals. Warm, sunny days with little wind and no rainfall help to form ozone, and unhealthy levels can occur, especially in cities. Ozone can be blown long distances from highly populated areas. Ozone levels are usually higher in the afternoon and early evening after traffic and industry have released large amounts of ozone-forming materials into the air.

How does ozone exposure affect my health?
Ozone irritates the respiratory system and may cause health problems by damaging lung tissue, reducing lung function, and making the lungs more sensitive to other irritants. These health problems can occur at levels found in many cities during the summer months. It not only affects people with existing breathing problems, but also can affect healthy children and adults. Persons especially sensitive to ozone exposure are the elderly, infants, children, persons with existing respiratory issues such as asthma or allergies, asthmatics, chronic respiratory patients, pregnant women, smokers, and persons with lung cancer, cardiovascular disease or immune system deficiency. Symptoms include: irritation of the eyes, nose and sinuses; shortness of breath; chest pain; and wheezing or coughing. Other less common symptoms include: blurred vision, headache, nausea, vomiting, and fatigue.

The odor of ozone is noticeable at low levels; however, as the level of ozone increases, the ability to smell it may decrease. This is especially true when persons are frequently exposed to it. No odor and fewer symptoms may falsely give the impression of reduced exposure to ozone, even though further damage to health may be taking place. Children may suffer lung irritation but not notice or complain about symptoms. Even healthy individuals who exercise when ozone levels are high can experience reduced lung function leading to chest pain, coughing, wheezing and congestion.


How can I reduce my exposure to ozone? 
The health effects of ozone are the same regardless of where exposure occurs -- indoors or outdoors. Ozone is always present at very low levels, but you can do certain things to reduce ozone sources indoors and limit your exposure to ozone outdoors. If you suspect you are experiencing ozone-related respiratory problems, you should contact your physician.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Bgargasz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this whole argument is broken between 2 types of people?
> 1. People who know or work with ozone and understand it and the dangers.
> 2. People who paid for ozonics /log6 and are pulling at strings to make themselves feel better/safer.
> 
> ...


Actually a 3rd would be those sponsored by or selling the product.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Touché 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

I wasn't going to comment here, but I can't resist.

First off, I bought an Ozonics unit last year and used it all fall. I never got busted when the Ozonics unit was on. Never. Call it coincidence, whatever, but that's the truth (and I hunt a lot). I also am a scent control fanatic. Yes, I use carbon clothing and rubber boots too. Prior to using Ozonics, I would guess that I got busted a handful of times a year. I consider the wind when I am going to hunt but I don't religiously worship the wind. I won't hunt a spot if the wind is going to blow directly into a known bedding area, but aside from that I simply take note of the wind predictions.

As for ozone being dangerous, I can say this: I have breathed ozone before from other ozone units and it makes you want to cough. I followed the directions for Ozonics and never had the sensation of wanting to cough. Occasionally, if the wind switches direction, you can get a light whiff of ozone, but no sensation to cough. I'm not concerned in the slightest. If you are using it properly, the ozone is blowing away from you, not towards you. It just isn't an issue. Water will kill you if taken in a certain dose. I used Ozonics a lot last year and I never had any ill effects at all. 

For those who say that "it just can't work", I'm betting that you haven't tried it and used it according to the directions. There are many ideas that shouldn't work on paper but in fact they really do work.

If you've used Ozonics properly and it didn't work, then fire away with criticism. If you haven't used it, then your argument just isn't credible.

My first season using it was very successful.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

meyerske said:


> I wasn't going to comment here, but I can't resist.
> 
> First off, I bought an Ozonics unit last year and used it all fall. I never got busted when the Ozonics unit was on. Never. Call it coincidence, whatever, but that's the truth (and I hunt a lot). I also am a scent control fanatic. Yes, I use carbon clothing and rubber boots too. Prior to using Ozonics, I would guess that I got busted a handful of times a year. I consider the wind when I am going to hunt but I don't religiously worship the wind. I won't hunt a spot if the wind is going to blow directly into a known bedding area, but aside from that I simply take note of the wind predictions.
> 
> ...


I've never time travelled in a DeLorean either, but that doesn't mean I can't think it won't work. Although if I thought it could help me kill a buck you better believe I'd buy one...even if it could kill me.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> As for ozone being dangerous, I can say this: I have breathed ozone before from other ozone units and it makes you want to cough. I followed the directions for Ozonics and never had the sensation of wanting to cough. Occasionally, if the wind switches direction, you can get a light whiff of ozone, but no sensation to cough. I'm not concerned in the slightest.


All this strongly suggests it is not putting out even ozone then to do what they claim.
Fact is, a unit listed for attended use in a blind - as they are - cannot produce enough ozone to have any effect in an open uncontrolled environment like above your head in a tree stand. Science supports this and many have pointed to it in this thread - in spite of anecdotal uncontrolled observations.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Outhunting said:


> I've never time travelled in a DeLorean either, but that doesn't mean I can't think it won't work. Although if I thought it could help me kill a buck you better believe I'd buy one...even if it could kill me.


No one has ever stated that time travel in a DeLorean would work in real life, only in the movies. 

You can state that you don't think it would work. That's fair. But to come on here and state that it doesn't work, without trying it, is not credible at all.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

SteveB said:


> All this strongly suggests it is not putting out even ozone then to do what they claim.
> Fact is, a unit listed for attended use in a blind - as they are - cannot produce enough ozone to have any effect in an open uncontrolled environment like above your head in a tree stand. Science supports this and many have pointed to it in this thread - in spite of anecdotal uncontrolled observations.


My observations are from a treestand. I had many hard-hunted deer downwind of me last year and I was not busted once. Not once. Maybe Ozonics doesn't work and I am a miracle of nature and no longer smell for some reason. Either way, I'm a happy hunter with these results. 

I'm not really wrapped around the axle about how much ozone Ozonics produces, as long as it works and I have no ill effects.

I have nothing to do with Ozonics, just a satisfied customer. And I'm not easily satisfied.

If you have a legitimate beef with the product because you've used it properly and it didn't work, let's hear it. Otherwise I'll stick to what I know based on my actual experience.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Again another person wanting facts but ignoring all the facts that have been presented on ozone producing generators. Ozone is not safe it does more than " makes you want to cough" read all the material here. 
I'm not saying you shouldn't use it, hell use it and smoke crack at the same time. I don't care. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I wasn't going to buy an Ozonics because I didnt think it would work in an outdoor setting. Like you said if you haven't tried it you have no business saying it doesn't work. Since they have a money back guarantee I'm going to give one a try for myself. I feel like most of the people saying it doesn't work simply can't afford it and want to call people that can stupid for buying it. As for the safety fanatics there are very few things in this world that doesn't involve some sort of risk. That is why it has directions to follow. Just to name a few items that are dangerous (treestands, broadheads, climbing sticks, carbon arrows, your bow, vehicle) the list could go on. 



meyerske said:


> My observations are from a treestand. I had many hard-hunted deer downwind of me last year and I was not busted once. Not once. Maybe Ozonics doesn't work and I am a miracle of nature and no longer smell for some reason. Either way, I'm a happy hunter with these results.
> 
> I'm not really wrapped around the axle about how much ozone Ozonics produces, as long as it works and I have no ill effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

duckndog said:


> I have enough crap to carry to the stand as it is and don't plan on spending $300 for one, however, I found this article interesting. Supposedly they've been tested by the FBI and NY Transit authority and proven effective at fooling explosive and drug sniffing dogs. If true, that's impressive.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/
> 
> *The thing I found interesting is that news articles publicize security weaknesses in todays world. Let's educate every potential terrorists and drug smuggler to our weaknesses.*




Yea sort of like after 9/11 they publisized large public gathering events that "would be devistating if terrorist attacked"..sheesh And the terrorist probably had pen and pad in hand....."yes mam, could you repeat the last two please".....


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Bgargasz said:


> Again another person wanting facts but ignoring all the facts that have been presented on ozone producing generators. Ozone is not safe it does more than " makes you want to cough" read all the material here.
> I'm not saying you shouldn't use it, hell use it and smoke crack at the same time. I don't care.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


The only valid point that you are making is that ozone could be harmful in certain doses, and I believe you. I believe that using ozone at certain levels is bad for you. Just like using DEET in excess can be bad for you. I'm telling you that I've used Ozonics and had no health issues with it. You haven't used it, so you really have no basis for any argument whatsoever. Your point is valid, just not in this context.

I don't think that you can go use Axe Body Wash or hair gel and then expect Ozonics to work. It should be part of a well thought-out, well executed scent control plan. I've had some very impressive results with Ozonics in my treestand and I plan to continue to use it. I'm not sure about its use in a blind because I'm a treestand guy. 

Cheers.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

After reading this- one thing is painfully true

If we could hook up an ozonics unit to a 10.1 gigwatts delorean- we could get biff to gut our deer and get a show on OLn complete with hot wife and coutry music star bowhunting buddy shooting Booners each episode.


A slightly more serious note, OSHA monitors the breathing zone of actual output...no one here is doing that or has shown us actual output info.

Lets face it- all hunting technology is a gimmick to some degree..and we (as a group) are consumers with sucker written all over our gear

I just got a Log6- i tried to use it to aide i the refreshing of a messy dog kennel- after 1hr run time my wife forced me to Lysol it...I think it helped but didnt cure it....there were lots of varibale here and i honestly feel i was expecting a lot of the thing...but it was test one....I think i will try it for those times when washing and air dryig doesnt work...but the clothesline is my preferred take..


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

X2 here, I have used my Ozonics for two year and wont hunt with out it. And by the way I have Asthma and have had no ill affects what so ever. It will be with me this year also.

QUOTE=meyerske;1064651733]My observations are from a treestand. I had many hard-hunted deer downwind of me last year and I was not busted once. Not once. Maybe Ozonics doesn't work and I am a miracle of nature and no longer smell for some reason. Either way, I'm a happy hunter with these results. 

I'm not really wrapped around the axle about how much ozone Ozonics produces, as long as it works and I have no ill effects.

I have nothing to do with Ozonics, just a satisfied customer. And I'm not easily satisfied.

If you have a legitimate beef with the product because you've used it properly and it didn't work, let's hear it. Otherwise I'll stick to what I know based on my actual experience.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> I feel like most of the people saying it doesn't work simply can't afford it and want to call people that can stupid for buying it.


Trust me, I can afford plenty of these things. And I'm certainly not calling anyone stupid. I'm calling Ozonic's claim that this thing can possibly mask the entire OUTDOOR AIRSTREAM, stupid. It's physically impossible. To claim this thing can control the entire wind at a deer 40 yards from me is insane. To believe it is even more insane.

Where's the actual proof on this thread that backs up the claim? Where???

The dog thing is a joke. Zero proof there in that article. I've seen many asking, but nobody answering with scientific proof. 

Sure, product "sponsors" (wink) will back it. Of course they will. Duh!?!

I'm thinking of "Sea Monkeys" right now.

What a gimmick.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

meyerske said:


> The only valid point that you are making is that ozone could be harmful in certain doses, and I believe you. I believe that using ozone at certain levels is bad for you. Just like using DEET in excess can be bad for you. I'm telling you that I've used Ozonics and had no health issues with it. You haven't used it, so you really have no basis for any argument whatsoever. Your point is valid, just not in this context.
> 
> I don't think that you can go use Axe Body Wash or hair gel and then expect Ozonics to work. It should be part of a well thought-out, well executed scent control plan. I've had some very impressive results with Ozonics in my treestand and I plan to continue to use it. I'm not sure about its use in a blind because I'm a treestand guy.
> 
> Cheers.


So you know you wont get cancer or any other lung disease in years to come? Also I work with Ozone every week.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

IndianaPSE said:


> Where's the actual proof on this thread that backs up the claim? Where???


I guess you didn't read the whole thread. I can't give you PROOF, only my experience.  How do you PROVE that anything works on deer. The only way that I know is through experience.

I'm not selling anything, if you refuse to believe that it can work (without even trying it!), that's OK. How do you scientifically PROVE that your Realtree camo in your signature works on deer?


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Bgargasz said:


> So you know you wont get cancer or any other lung disease in years to come? Also I work with Ozone every week.


No, I don't know that at all. Do you know that you won't get lung cancer?

Again, the ozone is blowing away from you, not on you.

I'm guessing that you don't work with ozone used in the way that Ozonics uses it. And I'm guessing that you use it in a hospital.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

meyerske said:


> No, I don't know that at all. Do you know that you won't get lung cancer?
> 
> Again, the ozone is blowing away from you, not on you.
> 
> I'm guessing that you don't work with ozone used in the way that Ozonics uses it. And I'm guessing that you use it in a hospital.


I won't get lung cancer from ozone because I'm never exposed to it without proper equipment. I work with it in the medical field yes. 
Being exposed to it the way ozonics uses it would mean being exposed to ozone without ANY protective equipment except the wind and directions on how to place/angle the machine above me. So yes I don't work with dangerous gas strictly basing my safety on the wind.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Bgargasz said:


> I won't get lung cancer from ozone because I'm never exposed to it without proper equipment. I work with it in the medical field yes.
> Being exposed to it the way ozonics uses it would mean being exposed to ozone without ANY protective equipment except the wind and directions on how to place/angle the machine above me. So yes I don't work with dangerous gas strictly basing my safety on the wind.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Good, now watch out for DEET and Sweet & Low. Those things are REALLY nasty.

Ozone has not been shown to cause lung cancer, from what I can find on GOOGLE (and I'm sure that would be front and center). I also could find no mention of cancer in the EPA reports. As a matter of fact, ozone is now being used to treat lung cancer.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

meyerske said:


> I guess you didn't read the whole thread. I can't give you PROOF, only my experience. How do you PROVE that anything works on deer. The only way that I know is through experience.
> 
> I'm not selling anything, if you refuse to believe that it can work (without even trying it!), that's OK. How do you scientifically PROVE that your Realtree camo in your signature works on deer?


I'm actually referring to someone's statement here that said "prove me wrong, prove me wrong" - I'd like to see it proved it works. And, no, I'd never claim a specific camo works better than another, or that proof exists. But Ozonics itself is making bold statements about it, sponsors are, remarks about about dog's noses, and offering a foolish money back guarantee, as many have mentioned and many know, only 2% of people ask for money back so that's a scam too.

I guess for me, personally, I am 100% stuck in the logic that the proclamation that it covers your scent in an open air environment such as a tree stand is impossible. It's not like the 40 yards of air between me and a deer strictly follow what a tiny Ozonics fan tells it do and where to go. Just cannot grasp that. If me and the deer and the fan were in a 40y enclosed hallway, different concept...


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

IndianaPSE said:


> I'm actually referring to someone's statement here that said "prove me wrong, prove me wrong" - I'd like to see it proved it works. And, no, I'd never claim a specific camo works better than another, or that proof exists. But Ozonics itself is making bold statements about it, sponsors are, remarks about about dog's noses, and offering a foolish money back guarantee, as many have mentioned and many know, only 2% of people ask for money back so that's a scam too.
> 
> I guess for me, personally, I am 100% stuck in the logic that the proclamation that it covers your scent in an open air environment such as a tree stand is impossible. It's not like the 40 yards of air between me and a deer strictly follow what a tiny Ozonics fan tells it do and where to go. Just cannot grasp that. If me and the deer and the fan were in a 40y enclosed hallway, different concept...


I understand where you're coming from. All I can offer are my experiences. For whatever reason it really seems to work. I don't think anything is perfect, but it seems to do the job for me.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Most people don't understand an internal combustion engine but it still works. If you have never used one your argument holds no value. I'm going to buy one to find out for myself. I didn't think log6 would work but it does. I have the same concerns about to much air space to treat. I feel like i can follow directions and use it safely. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

meyerske said:


> Good, now watch out for DEET and Sweet & Low. Those things are REALLY nasty.
> 
> Ozone has not been shown to cause lung cancer, from what I can find on GOOGLE (and I'm sure that would be front and center). I also could find no mention of cancer in the EPA reports. As a matter of fact, ozone is now being used to treat lung cancer.


http://www.tierramerica.net/2003/0714/iarticulo.shtml

If by treating you are talking about people drinking ozone treated water then thats the people who are " natural healers" I've heard of it and read one study but the people trying it were also terminal.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I feel like I'm talking to my non-compliant patients at work! 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

The study is referring to "intense exposure to ozone". That's not happening with Ozonics. You don't breathe it, it blows AWAY from you. In addition to that, it blows AWAY from you, you don't breathe it. In summary - The hunter is outside and Ozonics is pointing in the direction the wind is blowing, and the fan is forcing the molecules AWAY from the hunter.

The horse is dead but kick it again, you never know...


----------



## Wired To Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

For whatever it's worth, I was a huge skeptic and thought Ozonics was ridiculous. But finally a couple friends convinced me to just try it out myself and then I could tell them they were wrong if I didnt see results. Much to my surprise, the dang thing really worked. I won't go in the woods without one now - it just makes me feel so much more confident, that if the wind does something crazy, I've still got a chance. If a buck comes in from a direction I never expected, I still have a chance. 

It's certainly not for everyone, but I'm definitely a fan now. I put together a full review if anyone's interested in more of my experiences with the Ozonics... GEAR REVIEW: OZONICS – HR-200


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

meyerske said:


> Good, now watch out for DEET and Sweet & Low. Those things are REALLY nasty.
> 
> Ozone has not been shown to cause lung cancer, from what I can find on GOOGLE (and I'm sure that would be front and center). I also could find no mention of cancer in the EPA reports. As a matter of fact, ozone is now being used to treat lung cancer.


I don't think you're telling the whole story:


*The use of ozone therapy is advocated as a form of alternative medicine but there is no scientific evidence supporting its use in treatment of specific diseases. After a review of extant science, the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has sharply questioned the effectiveness or safety of ozone generators sold as air cleaners. Ozone has a capacity to oxidize organic compounds, and has well-known toxic effects on the respiratory tract when present in smog.

Summarizing the substantial and growing body of study results showing deleterious health effects of breathing ozone, in 1976, and reiterated in 2006, the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) reflects the scientific consensus that ozone is a toxic gas which has, as yet, no demonstrated safe medical application in specific, adjunctive, or preventive therapy. One possible reason, noted by the FDA, is that in order for ozone to be effective as a germicide, it must be present in a concentration far greater than can be safely tolerated by man or other animals.

Though used as a treatment for cancer by some physicians, the American Cancer Society has advised cancer patients against using ozone therapy. Other industry opinion leaders in the UK and Australia as recently as 2001 also suggest that knowledge regarding the potential benefit and harm of ozone in cancer patients is insufficient. Therefore they do not recommend it as an alternative form of treatment for cancer patients.


Much of the concern related to ozone therapy revolves around the safety of blood ozonation. It is well established that when inhaled by mammals, ozone reacts with compounds in tissues lining the lungs and triggers a cascade of pathological effects. Saul Green has argued that since ozone has the capacity to oxidize organic compounds in an atmospheric environment, it should also logically oxidize blood components and endogenous human tissues. When infused into human blood, ozone produces reactive oxygen species (ROS) or free radicals, an over-abundance of which is known to cause oxidative stress and cell damage, and is implicated in the progression of some degenerative diseases. High levels of inhaled ozone is known to be toxic, though single-dose inhalation of lower levels is not.*


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

meyerske said:


> The study is referring to "intense exposure to ozone". That's not happening with Ozonics. You don't breathe it, it blows AWAY from you. In addition to that, it blows AWAY from you, you don't breathe it. In summary - The hunter is outside and Ozonics is pointing in the direction the wind is blowing, and the fan is forcing the molecules AWAY from the hunter.
> 
> The horse is dead but kick it again, you never know...


And if there's one thing we all know from our time spent outdoors it's that the wind always blows in one direction only.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

I say spend your hard earned money on the Ozonics if you believe it will make you a better hunter. If you're young and get cancer in the years to come; you can always sue the people responsible. Just like tabacco companies. If you're older like me; it probably won't make a huge difference in your life expectancy. I've been hunting for far too many years to know i have no need for one regardless!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Funny how many choose to ignore the sound science showing that it cannot work in an open uncontrolled environment - even without going into the potential health risks. Only "proof" it works is subjective anecdotal observation.

Kind of like the miracle of scent loc for so many years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

NTYMADATER said:


> Most people don't understand an internal combustion engine but it still works. If you have never used one your argument holds no value.


That statement is BS. While true...many arguments by non-users will hold no value...but that doesn't mean someone has to use it to understand it. I promise you I have never used carbon clothing but I most certainly can give an agruement against it that holds more than some value.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

SteveB said:


> Fact is, a unit listed for attended use in a blind - as they are - cannot produce enough ozone to have any effect in an open uncontrolled environment like above your head in a tree stand. Science supports this and many have pointed to it in this thread - in spite of anecdotal uncontrolled observations.


You have mentioned a statement of "fact", that you say science supports. Please provide the basis of fact and supporting scientific reference(s). I am only interested in the support that specifically relates to the unit's output levels and amount of ozone needed in an open evironment to effectively neutralize human odor.

I am neither a believer nor a non-believer just yet. So far, none of the studies and other links (that I have seen) have done anything to directly relate to the situation in question which is human scent stream dispersal and the use of ozone to neutralize it. 

Many people chiming in on this aren't thinking everything through correctly. The unit is meant to mix a flow of ozone into the human scent stream leaving your body. I can see that the ozone doesn't need to directly touch the human body to mix with the windstream carrying your scent. Ozone is attacted to organinc compounds and so human scent directly attacts the ozone. As wind changes, both the ozone and human scent streams will be changed together.

So my thoughts so far are:
1. I can see that the hunter doesn't need to come into contact with, or breathe the ozone for it to be in a postion to work.
2. I believe ozone can eliminate human scent (or reduce enough of it to be effective).
3. I can see how the ozone and scent streams would intermingle enough for the ozone to be attacted to human scent molecules.
4. I can't answer the question of the amount of ozone being "enough". 

The question left in my mind is whether or not the machine produces ozone in a quantity that can effect the human scent stream. So...once again, I would like to know the basis of your question of fact to help me make my own decisons.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

The unit is listed to be used in an enclosed, inhabited environment.
To be listed as such, it produces an extremely low level of ozone because ozone IS dangerous at even minute levels.
Ozone is unstable and rapidly disappears.
Combine these in an open enviroment with shifting winds and there just cannot be enough ozone available to provide any scent killing let alone put out an "invisible" curtain. It is up to them to provide real proof that they claims can be met - and just like scent loc, it will never happen.
Anecdotal observations are not proof - the best they have are "Dr Deer's" and all they are is a series of such observations. 

If Ozonics wants to stop these threads, silence the naysayers, and really see sales skyrocket, all they need to do is commission a real scientific independent study and publish the results. Throw back the professors curtain and show it is not a gimmick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

SteveB said:


> The unit is listed to be used in an enclosed, inhabited environment.
> To be listed as such, it produces an extremely low level of ozone because ozone IS dangerous at even minute levels.
> Ozone is unstable and rapidly disappears.
> Combine these in an open enviroment with shifting winds and there just cannot be enough ozone available to provide any scent killing let alone put out an "invisible" curtain. It is up to them to provide real proof that they claims can be met - and just like scent loc, it will never happen.
> ...


So, when you say "Fact is..." what you really mean is "It seems to me..." or "I can only conclude..."? That's fine, and you make some good points. But just like your point that acecdotal observatons are not proof, coming up with your own conclusion based on several if-then scenarios is not "fact backed by science".

Next question I would ask you then, is how do you conclude or know that "there just cannot be enough ozone available to provde any scent killing"?


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

To me, as a bow hunter, part of the challenge is getting close to a deer that I want to kill, and hopefully in those very rare occasions to get very close to a mature buck without detection and that means somehow defeating his number one asset: his nose. You‘ll never fool an old buck‘s nose unless you‘re cheating. Yes I use commercially produced tree stands, ground blinds and camo clothes to my advantage, and although this is a point without a difference, those largely fool only his eyes, but those are also things that man has used since the beginning of time in his quest to put food on the table. For some reason, aside from all the potential problems and the fact that its one more thing to carry out, I just find this device to be more for people that are looking for the easy way out or that are frustrated by their lack of any history with a big wallhanger and are willing to do anything, as they view hunting as a competition rather than what it should be, which I‘m not sure I‘m capable of putting into words in a soundbite that would satisfy most of you (and most of you have actually stopped reading by now anyway since your attention span is too short, further bolstering my point). This device to me seems to be a sign of the times of the ever increasing desire to take the easy way out, and actually having to earn something is of little value. I can’t imagine having any sense of a pride or accomplishment if I used this thing and killed a deer, if it does in fact do what its supposed to do, and the deer had no chance to smell me.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



Coldone said:


> To me, as a bow hunter, part of the challenge is getting close to a deer that I want to kill, and hopefully in those very rare occasions to get very close to a mature buck without detection and that means somehow defeating his number one asset: his nose. You‘ll never fool an old buck‘s nose unless you‘re cheating. Yes I use commercially produced tree stands, ground blinds and camo clothes to my advantage, and although this is a point without a difference, those largely fool only his eyes, but those are also things that man has used since the beginning of time in his quest to put food on the table. For some reason, aside from all the potential problems and the fact that its one more thing to carry out, I just find this device to be more for people that are looking for the easy way out or that are frustrated by their lack of any history with a big wallhanger and are willing to do anything, as they view hunting as a competition rather than what it should be, which I‘m not sure I‘m capable of putting into words in a soundbite that would satisfy most of you (and most of you have actually stopped reading by now anyway since your attention span is too short, further bolstering my point). This device to me seems to be a sign of the times of the ever increasing desire to take the easy way out, and actually having to earn something is of little value. I can’t imagine having any sense of a pride or accomplishment if I used this thing and killed a deer, if it does in fact do what its supposed to do, and the deer had no chance to smell me.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback from the guys who've actually used it! Are we starting to see a pattern here by chance??? 

Anyone who keeps bringing up safety issues just needs to actually know how these things are set-up. If you did, safety while hunting from either a stand or ground blind is a mute point. Up until recent years, smoking was allowed in many public arenas. If you want to be concerned about your lungs, imagine the second hand smoke you breathed while growing up. If you are concerned with anything - I'd be more concerned with something that is proven to cause lung cancer! 

Again, your not breathing Ozone, it's just blown right over your head and safety is not an issue when used properly.

If hunting big bucks ever becomes easy, I'd suggest you raise your standards. I've not killed a buck in the last 2 seasons due to high standards, and passing alot of nice bucks I'd rather see make another year. Mature deer are very diffcult to get close to. This is just a heck of a tool in eliminating MOST ruined hunts due to being winded by a doe or young buck. That's 95% of the reason I use it. I don't EVER try to set-up with the wind blowing directly where a buck will be coming from. It's just very difficult to predict these things all the time. Ozonic's is the best back-up you can get.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks for the feedback from the guys who've actually used it! Are we starting to see a pattern here by chance???
> 
> Anyone who keeps bringing up safety issues just needs to actually know how these things are set-up. If you did, safety while hunting from either a stand or ground blind is a mute point. Up until recent years, smoking was allowed in many public arenas. If you want to be concerned about your lungs, imagine the second hand smoke you breathed while growing up. If you are concerned with anything - I'd be more concerned with something that is proven to cause lung cancer!
> 
> ...


Do you have any real advice to pass on to fellow bowhunters? Or is it all about pimping products for you?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You bet. For anyone who'd like to not get snorted at any-longer, get an Ozonic's! It solves the greatest problem human beings have ever faced since the dawn of time. I'd say that's worth something. Also, if anyone would like to see exactly how I hunt, learn the tactic's that I use consistently; check out our web show. It's 100% free and not created to sell products. It simply shows what I do year around for whitetails. After watching the 36 episodes we've put up there, you think I don't know what I'm talking about - then you can say whatever you want! This is my life, not a job dude! www.whitetailsinc.com


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> You bet. For anyone who'd like to not get snorted at any-longer, get an Ozonic's! It solves the greatest problem human beings have ever faced since the dawn of time. I'd say that's worth something.


How did we ever get by without them?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Indians killed stuff with a stick bow and home made arrows. You wouldn't be using any unfair advantages would you? I'm sure you hunt from the ground with a self-made, wooden arrows, and leathers.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Indians killed stuff with a stick bow and home made arrows. You wouldn't be using any unfair advantages would you? I'm sure you hunt from the ground with a self-made, wooden arrows, and leathers.


I guess i'm going to have to watch your videos to learn how to really hunt.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> You bet. For anyone who'd like to not get snorted at any-longer, get an Ozonic's! It solves the greatest problem human beings have ever faced since the dawn of time. I'd say that's worth something. Also, if anyone would like to see exactly how I hunt, learn the tactic's that I use consistently; check out our web show. It's 100% free and not created to sell products. It simply shows what I do year around for whitetails. After watching the 36 episodes we've put up there, you think I don't know what I'm talking about - then you can say whatever you want! This is my life, not a job dude! www.whitetailsinc.com


You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

jbo3 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about.


Don't tell me you actually watched 36 episodes from this dude!


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

newview said:


> Don't tell me you actually watched 36 episodes from this dude!


I don't need to watch anything from him to know about the subject matter at hand.

If the subject was about hand tree saws, I'd shut up and listen as I do not know much about them, except they cut trees well and my pole saw was pretty cheap.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> Indians killed stuff with a stick bow and home made arrows. You wouldn't be using any unfair advantages would you? I'm sure you hunt from the ground with a self-made, wooden arrows, and leathers.


The natives also used techniques or used things that we would now consider highly unfair to the animal, such as buffalo jumps. I'm not saying all things our predecesors did should be followed. I do not consider a compound bow to be unethical, and although I'm considering going to a longbow, the range that I would use them at for whitetails would not change much if at all, I'd still need to get within sniffin range of that deer. Whether the deer is at 15 yards and I have a compound or stick and string doesn't change the fact that the deer can still use its God given defense to elude death. Mature whitetails are incredible animals and this machine, if it does what it says it does, renders them nothing more than targets because you don't need to worry about their sense of smell. Correct?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Rob - there are several here who work with ozone that have posted links showing that for ozone to be effective as claimed by ozonics in the open, the unit would have to produce ozone in amounts far higher then allowed by their indoor listing. Ozone does kill odor but requires large amounts to do so. 

I still wonder why they do not have any real testing done since it would send sales thru the roof proving it safely does as claimed outdoors.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Coldone said:


> The natives also used techniques or used things that we would now consider highly unfair to the animal, such as buffalo jumps. I'm not saying all things our predecesors did should be followed. I do not consider a compound bow to be unethical, and although I'm considering going to a longbow, the range that I would use them at for whitetails would not change much if at all, I'd still need to get within sniffin range of that deer. Whether the deer is at 15 yards and I have a compound or stick and string doesn't change the fact that the deer can still use its God given defense to elude death. Mature whitetails are incredible animals and this machine, if it does what it says it does, renders them nothing more than targets because you don't need to worry about their sense of smell. Correct?


I believe Todd has alot of interest in something, but it's not how you hunt. Use one of his products, and i'm sure he'll give you a big thumbs up! It's a sad day when you have to read advertising on bowhunting forums. It's bad enough to have 30% of most hunting magazines filled with this garbage! I was killing deer with a bow when most hunters laughed at the thought of using sticks and strings. Bowhunting is an exciting sport which i have loved for many years. Bowhunting is not about strapping the latest contraption around a tree to give you some magical advantage over your quarry. If you have fallen into that trap; you are missing the whole idea of bowhunting. Hell; buy a good 30-06 and kill the buck of your dreams!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I hunt strictly from the ground and am very successful. Doesn't make me any better then the next successful guy imo.


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW I do not or will not use the ozonics. I had an offer to get one before they released them to sell. I have no desire to breathe ozone. Contrary to what one might say YOU DO breathe some ozone. Imo its not worth it. 
Put your big boy pants on and learn how to hunt the wind.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That statement is BS. While true...many arguments by non-users will hold no value...but that doesn't mean someone has to use it to understand it. I promise you I have never used carbon clothing but I most certainly can give an agruement against it that holds more than some value.


Exactly you can make an argument but it has no relevance. It's nothing more than your opinion of the ozonics without first hand knowledge. You can speculate all you want but unless you have actually used it you have no idea if it works or not. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

I've never jabbed a pencil in my eye.
Have zero 1st hand experience with it.
But can fully understand that it would hurt greatly and not be a good thing that I would ever want to do.
Lot's of things can be fully understood without hands on experience.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

SteveB said:


> I've never jabbed a pencil in my eye.
> Have zero 1st hand experience with it.
> But can fully understand that it would hurt greatly and not be a good thing that I would ever want to do.
> Lot's of things can be fully understood without hands on experience.


This is an incredibly simple and self-evident concept that I think most kids understand before they're out of high school, so it's both amazing and depressing how many alleged adults are utterly incapable of grasping it.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

SteveB said:


> I've never jabbed a pencil in my eye.
> Have zero 1st hand experience with it.
> But can fully understand that it would hurt greatly and not be a good thing that I would ever want to do.
> Lot's of things can be fully understood without hands on experience.


Ozonics is a little more complicated than jabbing yourself with a pencil. I think everyone understands how it is suppose to work but most are skeptical including me. But I'm not going to say 100% it doesn't work without trying it. After this season I will know 100% if it works for me and then I can post my opinion.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

I know a very well known individual in the hunting industry that was given one to try last fall. What he found after using it was that they were suddenly being consistently busted everytime they had the unit running, more so than when they didn't even have the unit running and they also received headaches from it. After playing around with it last year they were less than impressed and won't be using it any more in the future. Keep in mind this individual gets paid to use various hunting products so if it truely was something worth while they would still be using it and be getting paid to do so. Not to mention when your living revolves around being able to kill animals you'd be looking to use every edge you can to your advantage, obviously ozone machines don't do that.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> You bet. For anyone who'd like to not get snorted at any-longer, get an Ozonic's! It solves the greatest problem human beings have ever faced since the dawn of time. I'd say that's worth something. Also, if anyone would like to see exactly how I hunt, learn the tactic's that I use consistently; check out our web show. It's 100% free and not created to sell products. It simply shows what I do year around for whitetails. After watching the 36 episodes we've put up there, you think I don't know what I'm talking about - then you can say whatever you want! This is my life, not a job dude! www.whitetailsinc.com


How is that you say its NOT CREATED TO SELL PRODUCTS but yet when you go to your website it lists your sponsors, Ozonics being one of them. Maybe the initial idea when you decided to start filming hunts wasn't to sell products but the fact that you have a sponsorship section on your website makes it that is what your doing now. I see nothing wrong with a guy promoting a product that he was given to use as part of a sponsorship deal with a company, that is how the system works. But to say your not promoting the selling of products is pretty tough to defend when you have a sponsorship section on your webpage


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

full draw 3D said:


> I know a very well known individual in the hunting industry that was given one to try last fall. What he found after using it was that they were suddenly being consistently busted everytime they had the unit running, more so than when they didn't even have the unit running and they also received headaches from it. After playing around with it last year they were less than impressed and won't be using it any more in the future. Keep in mind this individual gets paid to use various hunting products so if it truely was something worth while they would still be using it and be getting paid to do so. Not to mention when your living revolves around being able to kill animals you'd be looking to use every edge you can to your advantage, obviously ozone machines don't do that.


Would it be possible for this person to come on here and post their experience with ozonics? I'm very interested in first hand experience. Second hand information doesn't have much value.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Bgargasz said:


> http://www.tierramerica.net/2003/0714/iarticulo.shtml
> 
> If by treating you are talking about people drinking ozone treated water then thats the people who are " natural healers" I've heard of it and read one study but the people trying it were also terminal.
> 
> ...


Very good link!!


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

NTYMADATER said:


> Would it be possible for this person to come on here and post their experience with ozonics? I'm very interested in first hand experience. Second hand information doesn't have much value.


Its not just 2nd hand info. I posted about with my own experiences about getting headaches, lightheadedness, and sore throats from these machines and they did nothing to prevent deer from winding me while out in the woods. As for the individual I know posting on here, one you will never get anyone in the hunting industry to come onto a public forum and talk about how a product didn't work, at least not a well known. If you can find posts where this is happening please share it with us. The reason this doesn't happen is why would a company approach a hunting show to use their product if they knew that if it didn't work as they claimed the hunting show would in turn go onto a hunting forum and let their entire market know how their product is inferior. Any show that does something like that would be guaranteed of getting a lot fewer companys coming to them in the future for product endoursement. The other thing I can guarantee you when this individual gets the little down time he does he's not spending on hunting forums to talk about Ozonics.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

full draw 3D said:


> Its not just 2nd hand info. I posted about with my own experiences about getting headaches, lightheadedness, and sore throats from these machines and they did nothing to prevent deer from winding me while out in the woods. As for the individual I know posting on here, one you will never get anyone in the hunting industry to come onto a public forum and talk about how a product didn't work, at least not a well known. If you can find posts where this is happening please share it with us. The reason this doesn't happen is why would a company approach a hunting show to use their product if they knew that if it didn't work as they claimed the hunting show would in turn go onto a hunting forum and let their entire market know how their product is inferior. Any show that does something like that would be guaranteed of getting a lot fewer companys coming to them in the future for product endoursement. The other thing issue is I can guarantee you when this individual gets the little down time he does he's not spending on hunting forums to talk about Ozonics.


So the answer is no. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

For all you guys saying it's impossible for an Ozonics machine to work in an open space environment...just remember that people once said that it was impossible for dogs to talk, but I've seen some hilarious internet videos that prove otherwise.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Would it be possible for this person to come on here and post their experience with ozonics? I'm very interested in first hand experience. Second hand information doesn't have much value.


Anecdotal evidence and opinion also doesn't have much value when discussing if these types of things work. The founders of the company all supposedly have strong scientific backgrounds, would not be real hard or expensive to scientifically document this "wall of ozone" this thing is throwing out.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

The ozone fans say they want to hear 1st hand experience but when 1st hand experience is brought up the ozone fans just seem to ingnore it when it doesn't support their stance


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I have read through all these posts and have seen multiple people say they have used them and work? What part of this is not first-hand? We show wind checkers floating to deer and the mature does aren't spooked - yet are sniffing the air looking at us. Just what do you think we are doing to fake this? You guys are ignoring the proof we have on video, and have shown MANY times now.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

mez said:


> Anecdotal evidence and opinion also doesn't have much value when discussing if these types of things work. The founders of the company all supposedly have strong scientific backgrounds, would not be real hard or expensive to scientifically document this "wall of ozone" this thing is throwing out.



This :thumbs_up


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Deer not spooking is the only scientific data I need brother! Consistently, like 100+ times per season we dupe deer. 100+ times not getting snorted at, and maybe 1 or 2 times where we got winded in the last season to the point of a snort is all the data I need. It works as well as a wicked saw, and it truly is that black and white. You'd know this if you used a machine, but you haven't and won't right?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Nope - wouldn't consider something that all sound science strongly suggests as being impossible to work as advertised AND very likely has a high risk of health issues.

However if the individuals/company owners with the "strong scientific backgrounds" would scientifically document by an independent lab the safety and effectiveness of their product, I would try it. And I bet such real testing would send sales thru the roof. Until then we are dealing with Scent Loc type marketing.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Watch this video. If you still don't believe they work - then you will never believe they work. At that point it becomes your loss, as we have already informed you they are safe to use and have been tested and certified by an independent lab that deals with Ozone related products and their safety issues / certification.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvd-JmtklMo&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Watch this video. If you still don't believe they work - then you will never believe they work. At that point it becomes your loss, as we have already informed you they are safe to use and have been tested and certified by an independent lab that deals with Ozone related products and their safety issues / certification.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvd-JmtklMo&feature=em-share_video_user


Do you not know the meaning of anecdotal evidence?

As someone once said. A FOOL and his MONEY are soon parted.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Found this quote and made me think of this debate. "According to Boone and Crocket, fair chase hunting is the ethical, sportsman-like, lawful pursuit, and taking of any free-ranging, wild, native North American big game animal that does not give the hunter an unfair advantage. In simpler terms, it means hunting without taking advantage of the animals and allowing them a fair chance to escape in defense." Sounds to me that the use of Ozonics is not fair chase.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> Watch this video. If you still don't believe they work - then you will never believe they work. At that point it becomes your loss, as we have already informed you they are safe to use and have been tested and certified by an independent lab that deals with Ozone related products and their safety issues / certification.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvd-JmtklMo&feature=em-share_video_user


I watched the video, and now I have an unexplained urge to buy a Shamwow.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had deer down wind of me a multitude of times and not blow, spook or run off. I have had them come from long distances down wind of me and walk right past my stand without ever becoming alarmed. I have had them follow my path to my tree with their nose on the ground and then sniff the tree I am sitting in and never blow, spook or run off. I have had them straight down wind of my stand at close quarters and every once in a while their head flies up in the air and they begin sniffing the air, close enough I can hear them sniffing and they never spook, blow or run away. On none of these occasions have I been using an Ozonics machine. I have had deer straight upwind of me, in a strong wind, 20mph, their head comes up and they vacate the county snorting the entire way. 

I'm quite sure everyone in this thread and on this site has had similar experiences. It offers no proof one way of the other. This is the problem with anecdotal evidence, especially when you are taking a dependent variable and trying to make it independent. 

Keep preaching the "proof" and other folly. You don't understand the scientific method nor do you care to learn. This product could be easily proven or dis proven with some simple experimentation. Sure makes you wonder why a group of guys with extensive scientific backgrounds are selling it on nothing other than marketing hype.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Watch this video. If you still don't believe they work - then you will never believe they work. At that point it becomes your loss, as we have already informed you they are safe to use and have been tested and certified by an independent lab that deals with Ozone related products and their safety issues / certification.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvd-JmtklMo&feature=em-share_video_user


Which independent lab has tested & certified that Ozonics is 100% safe to use? Can you provide the company's name and contact info? If they are safe to use why is it I'm getting side effects such as headaches, lightheadedness, and an irritated throat from this thing. Also why does the EPA specifically state that inorder for ozone machines to kill odor they have to operate at levels higher than the EPA deems as safe for humans to breathe, people who work with ozone know the medical problems that can result from them, OSHA has work place exposure guidelines, and there is information out there that links cancer to ozone. I'm really curious to hear how anyone is certifying that these things are safe to use.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

If its strong enough to kill all my odor, even if the "ozone curtain" isnt affecting me because its placed above my head, I dont want to be giving deer cancer :wink:


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Watch this video. If you still don't believe they work - then you will never believe they work. At that point it becomes your loss, as we have already informed you they are safe to use and have been tested and certified by an independent lab that deals with Ozone related products and their safety issues / certification.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvd-JmtklMo&feature=em-share_video_user


You're the man Todd! May we all be inspired by your technical knowledge of hunting. Now give us the name of this independant lab and it's complete results. I for one want to see actual statistics, and the name of the company who will stand behind them.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

full draw 3D said:


> Which independent lab has tested & certified that Ozonics is 100% safe to use? Can you provide the company's name and contact info? If they are safe to use why is it I'm getting side effects such as headaches, lightheadedness, and an irritated throat from this thing. Also why does the EPA specifically state that inorder for ozone machines to kill odor they have to operate at levels higher than the EPA deems as safe for humans to breathe, people who work with ozone know the medical problems that can result from them, OSHA has work place exposure guidelines, and there is information out there that links cancer to ozone. I'm really curious to hear how anyone is certifying that these things are safe to use.


I'll bet you won't get a straight answer on this one!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

These ozonic machines wouldn't be manufactured in China would they?


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

First it was cover scent (fox pee, skunk scent) then came the scent killing spray, then soap, then shamphoo, then UV killing scent killing clothes wash, then carbon laced clothing, then breath mints /mouth wash and now we get to an Ozone spraying machine. OH MY GOD......HOW DID THE NATIVE AMERICANS EVER FEED THEMSELVES. They didn't have any of this stuff.

I just HUNT and try to enjoy my time outdoors. Not gonna buy one. I am sure it works, but whats next.....scuba gear in a negative pressure filtered suit?????


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely ridiculous.... However, using ozone (Jenesco makes a commercial grade plugin Ozone unit at about the same price or less with 1000x the output) to "de-scent" your vehicle and gear is a fabulous idea. (Use caution as ozone produces health risks, which is the ultimate reason the anything near your stand can't work.) Not to mention that output is regulated by health agencies, so the portable stand versions can't put out enough to make a difference in the first place. Facts are facts.

Note: Strong (good) Ozone producers also have a negative impact on certain rubberized materials & foam. (They eat it!) So use commercial grade machines with caution & don't "over-do it." (And never use them where people are breathing the air, as exposure to ozone concentration can and will damage your respiratory systems, aka your lungs!)

Ozone in a room deteriorates just like radioactive material. Only it's half life is about 30 minutes. That means that in 300 minutes (5 hours) the ozone is (for all practical purposes) gone.

I "nuke" my truck and my gear once a year. Works like a charm! :wink:


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Outhunting said:


> I watched the video, and now I have an unexplained urge to buy a Shamwow.


:thumbs_up


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Absolutely ridiculous.... However, using ozone (Jenesco makes a commercial grade plugin Ozone unit at about the same price or less with 1000x the output) to "de-scent" your vehicle and gear is a fabulous idea. (Use caution as ozone produces health risks, which is the ultimate reason the anything near your stand can't work.) Not to mention that output is regulated by health agencies, so the portable stand versions can't put out enough to make a difference in the first place. Facts are facts.


Thats what many of us have been trying to say this whole time, while others are arguing the contrary..


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm working on getting you the safety information testing and regulations as asked. I don't own the company so I don't just have this stuff laying around.

So, not only am I a lier, but I've single handedly talked 30 guys into lying on my behalf (in the video). You can say what you want about me cause I don't care about others opinions; but just so you realize - these guys are the real deal when it comes to hunting. If you had seen any of our videos you'd know that they have NOTHING to gain by lying about Ozonic's. We are real hunters; and if you don't believe milk weed after milk weed floating to and past deer in Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Iowa; then don't. I guess we're all really good actors! 

So, if we are completely full of crap, how in a single season did we film so many whitetails that are looking at us smelling? If you are trying to tell me that deer act this way naturally, you are either inexperienced or lying.

PS - Thanks for the feedback. Good or bad, it's better than nothing! he he.....


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm working on getting you the safety information testing and regulations as asked. I don't own the company so I don't just have this stuff laying around.
> 
> So, not only am I a lier, but I've single handedly talked 30 guys into lying on my behalf (in the video). You can say what you want about me cause I don't care about others opinions; but just so you realize - these guys are the real deal when it comes to hunting. If you had seen any of our videos you'd know that they have NOTHING to gain by lying about Ozonic's. We are real hunters; and if you don't believe milk weed after milk weed floating to and past deer in Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Iowa; then don't. I guess we're all really good actors!
> 
> ...


You say the deer are looking at you smelling. I don't believe deer act this way natuarlly! Why are their noses raised smelling? You might get away with the curiousity of young does and bucks, but i can promise you an old wise buck won't act that way. I refuse to watch your videos, because i believe you're full of crap. I'm sure you'll get enough young inexperienced hunters to spend their hard earned money on this junk. I only hope they are people who can afford to throw away $300 or more. I'm sure your only concern is your sponsors backing you. It's sad this sport has evolved into a marketing scam. I hope you sleep good at night.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> these guys are the real deal when it comes to hunting. We are real hunters


So real deal, real hunters purchase and use an item that is supposed to mechanically defeat a deer's best defense rather then do it by developing and utilizing skill sets? Beating the deer with machines rather then hunting skills - that is satisfying to real deal, real hunters?


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Honestly, this thread is turning into a hostile environment. Very disappointing. Some folks really want to know about this technology and real world hunting experiences with it. Totally out of line.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

meyerske said:


> Honestly, this thread is turning into a hostile environment. Very disappointing. Some folks really want to know about this technology and real world hunting experiences with it. Totally out of line.


I hope this is in line, it's some information on the technology:


Is breathing ozone air from air purifiers good or bad for your health? Well, that depends on who you're listening to. If you listen to the ozone air purifier salesman, he'll claim that breathing ozone air from air purifiers is "good" and safe.
However, if you listen to the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and Consumer Reports, the answer is definitely "bad!" As far as the experts are concerned, breathing ozone air from air purifiers is harmful to human health. Here's why.
Ozone is an irritant and breathing it in can worsen asthma and cause coughing, wheezing and chest pains. It also deadens your sense of smell, raises your sensitivity to pollen and mold and may even be responsible for permanent lung damage.
In fact, Consumer Reports, the EPA, Canada and some U.S. states have issued warnings against ozone from air purifiers. For example, California warns, "People should avoid using indoor air cleaning devices that produce ozone."
Ozone is a highly effective killer that oxidizes whatever it comes into contact with. Sure, ozone kills bacteria and mold, but it's also the same molecule responsible for the free radicals that can cause heart disease, cancer and premature aging.
Now, I'm not saying that breathing ozone air from air purifiers will kill you, but ozone is definitely not something you want to voluntarily breathe into your lungs. There's just too much evidence against it.

*However, ozone generator marketers say their machines are approved by the government. That's simply not true. Air purifiers fall into a bureaucratic crack where there are no regulations. According to the EPA, a registration number on the packaging "does NOT imply EPA endorsement or suggest in any way that the EPA has found the product to be either safe or effective."

Another sales pitch is that you can keep an ozone air purifier on low and only turn it up until you smell a "fresh laundry odor." But as you breathe it in, you quickly become desensitized to the ozone smell. And keeping the setting on low, doesn't eliminate the problem, it only makes the air from an ozone air purifier a little less dangerous.
How do these marketers get away with making such outrageous claims? Easy! Since ozone generators have no regulation, salespeople can say anything and everything they want, in order to sell their product. There's no one to stop them.* 
As you can see, you should be concerned about breathing ozone air from air purifiers. There are other safer more effective choices available.


http://ezinearticles.com/?Breathing-Ozone-Air-from-Air-Purifiers---the-Research&id=401098


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> I hope this is in line, it's some information on the technology:
> 
> 
> Is breathing ozone air from air purifiers good or bad for your health? Well, that depends on who you're listening to. If you listen to the ozone air purifier salesman, he'll claim that breathing ozone air from air purifiers is "good" and safe.
> ...


Thank you for that news flash. In other breaking news, Elvis has died.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

meyerske said:


> Thank you for that news flash. In other breaking news, Elvis has died.


lol. You don't like it when people disagree with you, do you? :teeth:


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Honestly.... I could really put the ozonics to the test now, in the bathroom! Yikes Mexican night! Send me one and I'll put this argument to bed.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

QUOTE=meyerske;1064696815]Honestly, this thread is turning into a hostile environment. Very disappointing. Some folks really want to know about this technology and real world hunting experiences with it. Totally out of line.[/QUOTE]

People who understand the technology have been try to inform you, but you appear to only want to hear what you already believe.



meyerske said:


> Thank you for that news flash. In other breaking news, Elvis has died.


So much fot that whole civility and "honestly" thing.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

[/QUOTE]So much for that whole civility and "honestly" thing.[/QUOTE]

Sarcasm doesn't imply that anyone here is a liar, a cheat, a con artist, a poor hunter...

The real point that I tired to make earlier is that I'd like to hear if you've actually used the product. I haven't read every post, but I've not seen where someone used the product correctly and not had it work. If you've used it correctly, and it didn't work for you, please let's hear it. Or if you've used the product and got sick, I want to hear that too. Don't come on here and try to tell me that you've not used it but that it is "impossible" that it works. If you haven't tried Ozonics because you think it might make you sick, that's fine. I totally understand that concern. But to have not used the product and then say that it doesn't work, or that you've heard that it doesn't work, is not credible at all. 

Look, I might hunt 25 days out of 365. I'm outside and most of the time I'm sitting with the Ozonics, 3-4 feet above my head, aimed downwind. If the wind changes direction, I change the direction of Ozonics. Ozone is not blowing on you. I've noticed no ill effects whatsoever (and it is well publicized that ozone can cause coughing, etc.), no coughs, no headaches, etc. I was not scented one time last year with Ozonics on. Coincidence? Maybe. I hunt some of the hardest hunted deer in the country. Am I concerned about the safety of Ozonics? No, not at all. Not one bit. Would I lock myself in a sealed room and turn it on? Of course not.

Is it unfair to use ozonics? Well, I hunted three states last year and killed one buck, reach your own conclusion. I don't think it is any more "unfair" than hunting 40 feet up in a tree, where I doubt deer will see you or smell you either. (I wish I could hunt 40 feet up!)

I'm not on here pimping some product. I'm relating my personal experiences so people can make a choice. I'm not on here spewing speculation.

I assume that people on here are being honest unless proven otherwise. They shouldn't be attacked like they have been on this thread.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

So much for that whole civility and "honestly" thing.[/QUOTE]
Don't come on here and try to tell me that you've not used it but that it is "impossible" that it works.[/quote]

I will come on here, or anywhere else for that matter, and tell you or anyone else whatever I damned well please.



> But to have not used the product and then say that it doesn't work, or that you've heard that it doesn't work, is not credible at all.


What is not credible is this pig-headed, childish insistance that one cannot know what something can/cannot be effective at based on a solid understanding of how the thing functions and scientific principles on which it depends, and that anecdotes based the biased perceptions of someone who has shelled out hundreds of hard-earned dollars for something that they're clearly predisposed to believe works...is somehow reliable data.

Every day I drive past two storefronts, one with a sign claiming that the proprietor is a psychic who can devine your future by looking at your palm and/or reading tarot cards...and the other claiming to be able to provide me with useful information on how to live my life by drawing up an astrolgical chart based on my date and time of birth. I've never once availed myself of their services, and yet I can tell you with complete confidence AND credibility that their claims are utter horse crap. Would you be incapable of drawing this same conclusion? Or would you be more inclined to be swayed by the testimony of those who willingly give their money to these frauds and fervently tell you -based on sincere belief - that the claims are legit? If so then you're a lost cause and I can't help you.

Now, this may be somewhat of an extreme example, but the principal is exactly the same. You do not need to be able to physically try something to know the result beforehand if you have sufficient knowledge of what is involved and the ability draw intelligent conclusions. As a previous poster said, do you really need to stab youself in the eye in order to know that it's a bad idea? Again, this is a very simple concept. That you're unable to understand it is your issue, not mine.



> I was not scented one time last year with Ozonics on.


Neither was I...nor the season before that I can recall...and I spent all of my time on the ground with nothing to conceal my presence but standard camo clothing (no charcoal or Faraday cage shirts involved) and some vegetation behind me to break up my outline. I even had a doe nearly walk over me as she approached from behind. She didn't even know I was there (nor did I know about her) until she was about 10 feet away and snapped a twig, causing me to jerk my head around at the sound.

Proof that NOT using Ozonics/HECS/ScentBlocker gave me some sort of extra protection from being detected?



> I'm not on here spewing speculation.


Neither am I, nor is the poster with years of professional experience working with ozone.



> They shouldn't be attacked like they have been on this thread.


Cite one example of someone being unfairly attacked for being dishonest.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Ozone does eliminate odors. If the machine is supplying a powered, focused washing of ozone over you or pointed inline of your probable scent wash area, why would you think it wouldn't work? Ozone does not have to be in contact with other molecules for very long/instantly before it changes the molecule. Now, I'm not sure it completely eliminates every scent molecule your body produces, but unless you're sweating profusely, I would think it's producing more ozone than you are scent molecules, especially if you've sprayed down and taken other precautions. I think it would probably work because of the powered wash of ozone it produces being washed over a static source of scent (you). Because of this, the source of the ozone wouldn't have to be that high. Now, you'd need to do a test to be sure, but having been involved in several of the biggest atmospheric dispersion studies every conducted in United States, I have a pretty good working understanding of dispersion characteristics. 

Oh, and don't forget how good those EPA Scientist's are; all the trees above 4000/ft will be dead from acid rain 20 years ago and the ozone layer was suppose to be gone 15 years ago, and we ran out of oil here in the US 30 years ago. You get what you pay for.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

It may work,.....it may not work...it could be dangerous, could be safe.

All I know for sure is that anyone who can drop 300 bucks on a system to eliminate odors while hunting approaches hunting much differently than I.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

newview said:


> I'll bet you won't get a straight answer on this one!


I don't think so either but this won't be the first time my questions have gone unanswered. Honestly if this lab testing truely existed showing Ozone to be completely safe, Ozonics and all the other ozone companies would have a page on their website dedicated to it or at least a link to the report. And there would also be an explaination as to why the EPA's findings are false and why the findings of "this lab" is actually the one that is accurate & correct.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I recieved the following message from Ozonic's when I asked for further information regarding the testing and safety concerns:

This was/ is our testing format:

1. We researched the various government websites to determine safe levels of ozone for human consumption.

2. ALL our units are manufactured to be safe for human use IF USED AS RECOMMENDED.

3. Our initial field testing was designed to determine if we could produce enough ozone to mitigate human odor while staying below the governments INSIDE safety thresholds.... Note: We actually are using the unit OUTSIDE!

4. We do NOT recommend use of the product without ventilation in a ground blind and all our teaching is to place the unit such that ozone is directed OUT a downwind window which allows the treating odors exiting the blind.

5. EVERY UNIT is tested to ensure it will meet our standards to preclude exceeding government standards INSIDE.

Our original discovery/ invention per our granted patents is that airborne odors are more easily mitigated by ozone that once ever thought. This will NEVER be acknowledged in a government safety related website as this would be considered ADVOCATING. Their responsibility is to err toward the dangers of ALL compounds, not their benefits. END QUOTE.

Also, it was mensioned where Ozonic's is made. They are made in the USA in-case it matters - which I know it doesn't to someone who isn't planning on buying one anyway right?

Won't watch our video - for free? Whatcha afraid of - the truth?

Again, thanks for all the feedback. Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Timinator said:


> Ozone does eliminate odors. If the machine is supplying a powered, focused washing of ozone over you or pointed inline of your probable scent wash area, why would you think it wouldn't work? Ozone does not have to be in contact with other molecules for very long/instantly before it changes the molecule. Now, I'm not sure it completely eliminates every scent molecule your body produces, but unless you're sweating profusely, I would think it's producing more ozone than you are scent molecules, especially if you've sprayed down and taken other precautions. I think it would probably work because of the powered wash of ozone it produces being washed over a static source of scent (you). Because of this, the source of the ozone wouldn't have to be that high. Now, you'd need to do a test to be sure, but having been involved in several of the biggest atmospheric dispersion studies every conducted in United States, I have a pretty good working understanding of dispersion characteristics.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget how good those EPA Scientist's are; all the trees above 4000/ft will be dead from acid rain 20 years ago and the ozone layer was suppose to be gone 15 years ago, and we ran out of oil here in the US 30 years ago. You get what you pay for.


I don't think anyone is disputing the fact that ozone is capable of removing odors or at least that is not my position on it. My issue is that there are people claiming that it is 100% safe to use and that is 100% not the case. There is an EPA report that specifically addresses this issue, not to mention OSHA has issues with it to but yet there are some individuals who are promoting this product that want to pretent this information doesn't exist. Not to mention ozone will also ruin rubber & elastic which is another issue people promoting ozone don't enjoy hearing that this device does. Any product that is unsafe and is capable of ruining gear is going to have a difficult time finding an overwhelming amount of support for it.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

saskguy said:


> It may work,.....it may not work...it could be dangerous, could be safe.
> 
> All I know for sure is that anyone who can drop 300 bucks on a system to eliminate odors while hunting approaches hunting much differently than I.



Best post on the topic.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I recieved the following message from Ozonic's when I asked for further information regarding the testing and safety concerns:
> 
> This was/ is our testing format:
> 
> ...


So basically in a nut shell, NO independent lab did any sort of safety testing of this product to verify the safety of this product, as had been stated earlier. Also, the EPA report completely contradicts statement #3, the EPA report specifically states in order for ozone to effectively be used for odor elimination it MUST be producing levels higher than the EPA has deemed as safe. All this says to me is the only verfication of ozone being safe to use for odor elimination is Ozonics own verification. Shocker!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Are the machines UL listed?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

lotI could tell you anything, and no-matter what we say or do it's not going to be good enough for you.

Ozone will breakdown elastic in bino straps or anything with elastic. Beyond that, it doesn't ruin anything. I treat my clothing and equipment everyday between hunts, and it works just fine! Of-course, I know nothing about equipment, gear, or hunting; so you should probably disregard anything I have said.

Also, even though my team members and I have killed dozens of mature whitetails before using Ozonic's and continue to do so with Ozonic's - we're lying scum so don't use my saws either because they can't be good either!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think you are lying scum. I think you truly believe the machines work. I don't know you but having a passive aggressive, childish attitude through the entire thread doesn't paint a real good picture.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Some of the people here are straight up calling us lyers. That doesn't sit well with me because I've turned down countless oportunities to promote products I didn't believe in, and were complete gimmicks!! Even though I've sacrificed $$$ for a sport I love so much, I still get thrown under the bus and won't stand down and let it happen. People on these sites beat pro's up so bad, you wonder why none of them post here anymore? Yeah, I'm not like most, I have a thick skin and don't have an issue standing up for what I believe in.

If all I cared about was killing big deer and making money I'd be sponsored by a gun company and one of the blob camo companies, and be hunting with outfitters accross the land. I keep asking people to watch our video and let us know how we're beating these whitetails nose? We have 4-1/2, 5-1/2 and older bucks standing straight down wind and you can clearly see them stalking the smell. Explain this to me?


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Not trying to stir the pot but why does it appear the unit is aimed at the hunter in all the promotions? Also, if I do my homework and hunt with the wind in my face wouldn't I have to mount the machine on the opposite side of the tree or do you simply ignore the wind direction and hunt where you want to?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys can speculate and act like rocket scientist all you want but unless you have used it yourself anything you have to say is simply your opinion. You are entitled to your own opinion but please stop trying to push it on everyone as facts. You can argue till you're blue but those alleged EPA reports have nothing to do with using Ozonics "outside". The amount of ozone needed to kill indoor pollution is more than what is needed to kill human scent. You're trying to compare apples to oranges. Honestly I think todd has kept his composure pretty good. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to try one for myself and see if it actually works. I have my doubts but I'll never know unless I try it.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

My opinion is that there are more professional ways of handling ones self. You put yourself out there with endorsements you should expect to be questioned, you should expect to be so called, "thrown under the bus," by some. It comes with the territory. When you respond in like you lower yourself to other's standards. By your responses I would say you have very thin skin. You can stand up for what you believe in and still maintain a professional demeanor. That is usually one of the things that separates the so called pros from the Joe's. 

I did watch the videos, they don't tell me anything. Are you beating their noses? I said in another post that I have had deer come in downwind of my stand for long distances and walk right past me and never look around. I shot a mature deer a couple of years ago that followed my footsteps with his nose on the ground from downwind to the base of my tree, he then sniffed the tree steps I climbed up. I did not have any sorts of scent on my boots, drag rag etc. I had a small ziplock bag in my fanny pack that had a bow hanger and other small items in it. I had dropped it from the stand. He sniffed it, picked it up and started chewing on it, spit it out and then walked over and worked a scrape 15 yards from my stand. Explain this to me. Are you calling me a liar? Did this not happen? I wasn't using an Ozonics machine when it happened. This is the problem with anecdotal evidence. It does no offer proof of any kind. 

I work in a field that is based upon evidence based science and the scientific method. I deal with it every day. You don't understand the concept, most don't. When you have people that do, anecdotal reports and oh yeah well prove me wrong don't cut it. Where can the results from the studies that were done be found? If they are so positive then the company has a lot to gain from publishing them or making them public and absolutely nothing to lose. Simply saying that company data shows is saying nothing at all. How were the tests conducted, were any controls used, what was the power of the tests, how were dependent and independent variables characterized? etc etc etc Can you provide any of this information? Is the company willing to provide any of this information? 

Several of us have asked multiple times, in a very civil manner, through 11 pages for any type of scientific information. You have yet to provide any. You become defensive and play the victim. I would like to see some concrete data. With what the machine claims to do it wouldn't be hard for the company to to scientifically evaluate this. And one last time, the onus is on the company to prove their claims, not the consumer.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> You guys can speculate and act like rocket scientist all you want but unless you have used it yourself anything you have to say is simply your opinion. You are entitled to your own opinion but please stop trying to push it on everyone as facts. Y*ou can argue till you're blue but those alleged EPA reports have nothing to do with using Ozonics "outside". The amount of ozone needed to kill indoor pollution is more than what is needed to kill human scent. * You're trying to compare apples to oranges. Honestly I think todd has kept his composure pretty good. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to try one for myself and see if it actually works. I have my doubts but I'll never know unless I try it.



Interested in how you can make this statement as you have never used an Ozonics unit outside? Let's not try to push this off as fact.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

mez said:


> Interested in how you can make this statement as you have never used an Ozonics unit outside? Let's not try to push this off as fact.


Threw that in there to prove my point. Interesting how you picked up on that yet you continue to swear it will never work even though you have never used one. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> lotI could tell you anything, and no-matter what we say or do it's not going to be good enough for you.
> 
> Ozone will breakdown elastic in bino straps or anything with elastic. Beyond that, it doesn't ruin anything. I treat my clothing and equipment everyday between hunts, and it works just fine! Of-course, I know nothing about equipment, gear, or hunting; so you should probably disregard anything I have said.
> 
> Also, even though my team members and I have killed dozens of mature whitetails before using Ozonic's and continue to do so with Ozonic's - we're lying scum so don't use my saws either because they can't be good either!


The things that contain elastic & rubber are practically endless - not just bino straps. The tether on my safety vest that connects me to the tree is made of rubber/elastic, I have various rubber material on my bow -from my stabilizer, string stoppers, grip, to peep sight straightneers (I'd be curious to see what this does to a bowstring over time), my boots are rubber, every single piece of my hunting clothes contains rubber/elastic, and these are just a few things off the top of head. The other thing is ozone causes metal to oxidize - rust.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

As of yet there has been no proof of any kind offered in this thread, and there won't be unless the company decides to have an independent lab test the machine and then put the results out there. Hanging one over your head in a tree doesn't prove anything. 

Not hard to pick up on a contradiction.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

NTYMADATER said:


> Threw that in there to prove my point. Interesting how you picked up on that yet you continue to swear it will never work even though you have never used one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I've used one and evidently evidently I must have imagined the headache, lightheadedness, and irritated throat I got from it.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> You guys can speculate and act like rocket scientist all you want but unless you have used it yourself anything you have to say is simply your opinion. You are entitled to your own opinion but please stop trying to push it on everyone as facts. You can argue till you're blue but those alleged EPA reports have nothing to do with using Ozonics "outside". The amount of ozone needed to kill indoor pollution is more than what is needed to kill human scent. You're trying to compare apples to oranges. Honestly I think todd has kept his composure pretty good. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to try one for myself and see if it actually works. I have my doubts but I'll never know unless I try it.


I think there is sufficient data for us to be skeptical. My main issue with these things isn't the effectiveness though, it's with the potential health risks. You don't have to "act like a rocket scientist" to read about the harmful effects of ozone upon human lungs and tissue to think that it may not be a great idea to stick this thing above your head and let it blow ozone around you for hours at a time.

And your claim that it takes more to eliminate household scents that human scent is baseless. Does anybody really know what concentration of ozone is needed to defeat a whitetail's superior sense of smell? It could require substantially higher ozone concentrations than what it would take to eliminate the smell of cigarette smoke from a human's sense of smell.

I haven't said anyone isn't telling the truth, but anybody with a decent amount of hunting experience should have plenty of examples of deer coming in from straight downwind. I know in the past guys have claimed it was because they were wearing Scentlock or Scentblocker clothing...which seems kind of foolish now since we all know that stuff doesn't work.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I was just informed that Ozonic's did have their products independently tested by Southwest Research Institute in San Antonioa, Texas. Website is www.swri.org

I've used them for 3 years with ZERO Ill-Effects. Of-course, I use them properly!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I was just informed that Ozonic's did have their products independently tested by Southwest Research Institute in San Antonioa, Texas. Website is www.swri.org
> 
> I've used them for 3 years with ZERO Ill-Effects. Of-course, I use them properly!


And the link to their test is where?


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> I was just informed that Ozonic's did have their products independently tested by Southwest Research Institute in San Antonioa, Texas. Website is www.swri.org
> 
> I've used them for 3 years with ZERO Ill-Effects. Of-course, I use them properly!


What were the results of the testing? Saying they were tested doesn't help much if we don't know what the test was and what resulted.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

I can say I have used one, I used it in a blind setup with the ozonics facing out the window...wind was to my back..I never got sick or lightheaded or anyting..I had a mature doe come 15 yards from me trying to scent me the whole time , she couldnt and I got a shot in. the reason I used it was I forgot my hunting clothes at home in my hurry to get out to my spot and wore clothes that had Dog scent and I had worn all day. Now this was a one time thing, but it convinced my father and I this thing works..I cant say that for other people, but I had good luck with it and will use it again when needed.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I was just informed that Ozonic's did have their products independently tested by Southwest Research Institute in San Antonioa, Texas. Website is www.swri.org
> 
> I've used them for 3 years with ZERO Ill-Effects. Of-course, I use them properly!


I used mine EXACTLY how I was instructed to, funny thing unless I had a consistent steady strong wind I would get side effects from it. Anytime I had still wind, which where I do most of my hunting is very common in the mornings and evenings - and when I do most of my hunting. And also anytime I had swirling winds, which is also very common where I hunt I'd also get the side effects. So basically unless I had conditions where the wind was strong & consistent and stayed that way I would receive headaches, lightheadness and an irritated throat from it. And even on the days that had a strong steady wind, I often move out of the wind and into the lower areas out of the wind simply because those are the areas the deer move to on windy days. As for you not getting ill side effects, like anything people use frequently, you I'm sure have built up a resistance to the side effects the unit produces, esspecially if you use it as frequently as you claim to. I was not about to endure the side effects til I built up that same level resistance, sold it after using it for one season. 

I went to the swri website and no where was there any info showing the Ozonics testing. Do you have a contact person from swri for the unit or is there a specific spot on the website as to where the results are located at. I checked the Ozonics website and was surprised that they had no links to the swri testing there or even a page showing the results.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Some of the people here are straight up calling us lyers. That doesn't sit well with me because I've turned down countless oportunities to promote products I didn't believe in, and were complete gimmicks!! Even though I've sacrificed $$$ for a sport I love so much, I still get thrown under the bus and won't stand down and let it happen. People on these sites beat pro's up so bad, you wonder why none of them post here anymore? Yeah, I'm not like most, I have a thick skin and don't have an issue standing up for what I believe in.
> 
> If all I cared about was killing big deer and making money I'd be sponsored by a gun company and one of the blob camo companies, and be hunting with outfitters accross the land. I keep asking people to watch our video and let us know how we're beating these whitetails nose? We have 4-1/2, 5-1/2 and older bucks standing straight down wind and you can clearly see them stalking the smell. Explain this to me?


I already know the answer to this but here goes the question anyway. COULD you name any company that you have declined to sponsor because of a product you didn't believe in? Or was the "countless" sponsor opportunity's that you turned down more of a compensation issue. 
Now remember some people that are reading this knows the answer already.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Outhunting said:


> What were the results of the testing? Saying they were tested doesn't help much if we don't know what the test was and what resulted.


But they have been tested by Todd and his professional team for several years! They work; that's all you need to know! Who can argue with a professional hunter who has nothing to gain in the promotion of this product? Now i've got to see if i can get scouting lessons from Tiffany.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I just finished up reading all of these posts. Took me over an hour.. I am not for it or against it and at this time want more evidence for health reasons mainly. I have pissed away plenty of money on deer pee, carbon based suits and a lot of other products over the years , but I keep buying them anyway. Sometimes they work, sometimes not so much!

The one thing I noticed about Todd's videos were that all the hunters had Predator camo on. I want to see the testimonials from the guys that are not a part of this gig. I am not saying I would never use Ozonics, but for right now I want to watch and read carefully with an open mind. I put many countless hours in the tree stand away from my wife and children. If there is a product that is *SAFE*, and it can get me back home with my family because I have killed my big buck for the season, I am all for it. I love this sport more than anything in the world besides my family and it is very close second lol... If it's safe and it works, I will buy it! The mature deer I am after probably don't make it close enough for me to see them. Those are the deer that I wish I had back.. I also have gotten lucky with the wind and sometimes I outsmarted them.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread got slightly off track and wildly absurd. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> Threw that in there to prove my point. Interesting how you picked up on that yet you continue to swear it will never work even though you have never used one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Every time you post the phrase "as a bag of hammers" leaps to mind.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm using this approach for scent elimination. "the soda method"


----------



## cpnhgnlngct1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Why not capture all the whitetails, snip off their noses, put ear plugs in their ears, and tie a blindfold over their eyes, then release them back into the wild for all of us to "hunt".

Working or not working, have we got so wrapped up in gaining an advantage over our prey that we are willing to spend $300 on an item whose effectiveness has been argued for 12 pages now?

Hunting gear along with a couple handfuls of fresh dirt, leaves, sticks, and maybe a dirt scented wafer or two in a rubbermade tote and let them marinate for the off season. Come hunting season, play the wind... Game on...


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

DParker said:


> Every time you post the phrase "as a bag of hammers" leaps to mind.


I sure would like to have a face to face talk with some of these keyboard jockeys. If you dont have anything intelligent to say keep your mouth shut. If you want to insult me be a man and say it to my face. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

madisonjar said:


> Now this was a one time thing, but it convinced my father and I this thing works..


Well, of course it convinced....happening one whole time and all. What more could anyone possibly want to convince them?


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

NTYMADATER said:


> I sure would like to have a face to face talk with some of these keyboard jockeys.


He said, from behind a keyboard.



NTYMADATER said:


> If you dont have anything intelligent to say keep your mouth shut.


ROFLMAO!!! Physician...heal thyself.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> So, if we are completely full of crap, how in a single season did we film so many whitetails that are looking at us smelling?


This absolutely does not prove Ozonics is keeping the deer from smelling you. I have had deer directly down wind of me and do the same. Maybe the air current drifted up from my stand, maybe it swirled before it got there. But I believe the science that states there is no possible way Ozonics can create enough ozone to effect that amount of mass/air in an outdoor environment. Sorry, but I'll take science over video and sponsorship. Cruncher, Scent Lock, Ozonics.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

full draw 3D said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing the fact that ozone is capable of removing odors or at least that is not my position on it. My issue is that there are people claiming that it is 100% safe to use and that is 100% not the case. There is an EPA report that specifically addresses this issue, not to mention OSHA has issues with it to but yet there are some individuals who are promoting this product that want to pretent this information doesn't exist. Not to mention ozone will also ruin rubber & elastic which is another issue people promoting ozone don't enjoy hearing that this device does. Any product that is unsafe and is capable of ruining gear is going to have a difficult time finding an overwhelming amount of support for it.


Weak argument, very weak. Rotting rubber? Yea, if it's contact for years. Also, the very makeup of rubber attracts ozone, that's one of the reasons it fails quickly.

So you are arguing it's unsafe and the EPA Standard it adheres to is wrong? OSHA has issues with every damn thing that OSHA has it's hands in. I can't remember reading any published paper from an OSHA Engineer on anything.

If you follow the directions, it's safe. Think about the gasoline millions of people put in their car every day. What's OSHA say about the hazards of gasoline? Tell me how safe to breath gasoline is? OSHA thinks that fine, in fact it's only managed as an air pollutant in areas where air pollution is a problem. Vapor recovery technology isn't even implemented in most of the US. How the hell can that be? Yet, we know it's about 1000x worse than ozone in every health respect. How about tree stands? How many people are "possibly" being injured by ozone vs. falling out of tree stands? Yet, we're all going to climb up tree stands this year aren't we/you? Yea, I know, it's all about minimizing the risk. Well, stay inside and close all your doors and windows then. Life doesn't happen without risk. Your argument of Ozonics hurting you in a tree stand when it's safe for enclosed ground blinds, while quoting general OSHA data on Ozone is a weak argument at best.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Timinator, Do you work with Ozone? Just curious?
If so in what area?

Sent via smoke signal


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Just look at what it did to Jay's hair!


That is great!!!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Bgargasz said:


> Timinator, Do you work with Ozone? Just curious?
> If so in what area?
> 
> Sent via smoke signal



Nope, don't work with it at all, but I'm a retired atmospheric scientist and worked pretty much my whole career doing air and water dispersion studies. Releasing tracer gases and/or dyes and measuring their dispersion from yards to tens of miles away.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

No thanks,I Will hunt the Wind..Grizz


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Timinator said:


> Weak argument, very weak. Rotting rubber? Yea, if it's contact for years. Also, the very makeup of rubber attracts ozone, that's one of the reasons it fails quickly.
> 
> So you are arguing it's unsafe and the EPA Standard it adheres to is wrong? OSHA has issues with every damn thing that OSHA has it's hands in. I can't remember reading any published paper from an OSHA Engineer on anything.
> 
> If you follow the directions, it's safe. Think about the gasoline millions of people put in their car every day. What's OSHA say about the hazards of gasoline? Tell me how safe to breath gasoline is? OSHA thinks that fine, in fact it's only managed as an air pollutant in areas where air pollution is a problem. Vapor recovery technology isn't even implemented in most of the US. How the hell can that be? Yet, we know it's about 1000x worse than ozone in every health respect. How about tree stands? How many people are "possibly" being injured by ozone vs. falling out of tree stands? Yet, we're all going to climb up tree stands this year aren't we/you? Yea, I know, it's all about minimizing the risk. Well, stay inside and close all your doors and windows then. Life doesn't happen without risk. Your argument of Ozonics hurting you in a tree stand when it's safe for enclosed ground blinds, while quoting general OSHA data on Ozone is a weak argument at best.


Finally an intelligent post thank you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> I already know the answer to this but here goes the question anyway. COULD you name any company that you have declined to sponsor because of a product you didn't believe in? Or was the "countless" sponsor opportunity's that you turned down more of a compensation issue.
> Now remember some people that are reading this knows the answer already.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Not surprised that I haven't received a response yet.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I was just informed that Ozonic's did have their products independently tested by Southwest Research Institute in San Antonioa, Texas. Website is www.swri.org
> 
> I've used them for 3 years with ZERO Ill-Effects. Of-course, I use them properly!


Still no link? Would love to read it.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

hooiserarcher said:


> Not surprised that I haven't received a response yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Todd's busy selling Wicked Saws. He'll get back to the Ozonics when everybody is done clearing shooting lanes, and are actually hunting. That is if he isn't too busy shooting another Great video. It's rough being a professional in todays world!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry guys, I just got my Tree Packs and are busy getting them checked, packaged, and shipped out. More important that arguing the same thing over and over again! 

Thanks again for the support and feedback!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Obviously more important than answering direct questions as well.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

So no link?


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> Sorry guys, I just got my Tree Packs and are busy getting them checked, packaged, and shipped out. More important that arguing the same thing over and over again!
> 
> Thanks again for the support and feedback!


Because posting a link to the independant lab results would have taken so much more time and effort than making excuses for not backing up your claim.

You need some music to go with that song-and-dance routine.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

..................................................

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

This thread won't die. Probably because we aren't using an Ozonics and it's smelling us before we can get close enough for a shot.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the feedback. I enjoy dancing, but I'm too busy sorry bud! I posted the independent lab information including the website. If it's not enough, deal with it.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

DParker said:


> Well, of course it convinced....happening one whole time and all. What more could anyone possibly want to convince them?


but if it didnt work one whole time would that prove the opposite? I used it, didnt get scented even though the Doe was sniffing hard and wind was pushing through the blind going right to her. I am not here to say it works as advertised, but it seemed to work that day...does everyone on Archerytalk have a bad attitude? I have come across this alot...I thought this was a forum to share experiences, but lately people are so quick to call others liars and such..


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback. I enjoy dancing, but I'm too busy sorry bud! I posted the independent lab information including the website. If it's not enough, deal with it.


The website you posted doesn't have a link for the Ozonics testing.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

madisonjar said:


> but if it didnt work one whole time would that prove the opposite? I used it, didnt get scented even though the Doe was sniffing hard and wind was pushing through the blind going right to her. I am not here to say it works as advertised, but it seemed to work that day...does everyone on Archerytalk have a bad attitude? I have come across this alot...I thought this was a forum to share experiences, but lately people are so quick to call others liars and such..


I know what you mean instead of having an intelligent debate almost every thread has someone making sarcastic remarks or insulting people. I'm glad they have an ignore button. I subscribed to this thread hoping to gain some insight about ozonics but it quickly turned to insults. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The website you posted doesn't have a link for the Ozonics testing.


So we are left to guess as to what they tested for.
I doubt the lab can release the report without Ozonics OK.
If the product is as advertised, there is no reason not to release the report.
In fact it would be great marketing.

Wouldn't making the test public make for an "intelligent" debate and shut down any sarcasm and percieved insults?


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

After 13 pages all I can say is for $400 bucks it needs to be safe and idiot proof.

Trail Cam- $200
New bow- $800
Hunting lease- $1500
200" buck down wind spooks because your coughing up blood because of ozone poisoning- priceless


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

useyourbow said:


> After 13 pages all I can say is for $400 bucks it needs to be safe and idiot proof.
> 
> Trail Cam- $200
> New bow- $800
> ...


Omg! I think I just wet my pants. HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

SteveB said:


> So we are left to guess as to what they tested for.
> I doubt the lab can release the report without Ozonics OK.
> If the product is as advertised, there is no reason not to release the report.
> In fact it would be great marketing.
> ...


The responsible thing for Ozonics to do is post the independent test results on their web site so it's easily found by anyone interested in their product. Since their product puts out ozone, potential customers should be able to make an informed decision before purchasing. A few people saying "I used it last deer season and I feel fine" doesn't do it for me. 

They thought asbestos was fine to use in homes and businesses, that didn't turn out so well. We know ozone is bad to breathe in so I would never use ozonics until I was 100% sure I wouldn't breathe it in.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Timinator said:


> Nope, don't work with it at all, but I'm a retired atmospheric scientist and worked pretty much my whole career doing air and water dispersion studies. Releasing tracer gases and/or dyes and measuring their dispersion from yards to tens of miles away.


So you are an atmospheric scientist who spend his whole career working on air dispersion studies and you believe that an ozone generator that produces ozone in levels within the EPA quidelines is capable of treating human scent down wind in an open atmosphere environment? If you truely are what you say then you would be the ideal person to provide the science behind whether or not an Ozone generator like an Ozonics is capable of doing what is claimed in this thread. In fact you should be able to provide the limits for how much Ozone it would need to generate for different wind speeds based on dispersion modelling. 

You are the exact independent expert we need here...cannot wait to see the results of your scientific analysis, being retired you should have plenty of time.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

madisonjar said:


> but if it didnt work one whole time would that prove the opposite


No. But then, that was my point.



> I share experiences, but lately people are so quick to call others liars and such..


So quick? It looks to my like it takes several pages of repeated BS claims and deceptive tactics before that happens



NTYMADATER said:


> I know what you mean instead of having an intelligent debate almost every thread has someone making sarcastic remarks or insulting people.


No kidding. Why, tossing around epithets like "idiot" and "dumbass". Oh, wait...that was you. So, can you point us to what you consider to be one of yoir more intelligent comments?


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> I know what you mean instead of having an intelligent debate almost every thread has someone making sarcastic remarks or insulting people. I'm glad they have an ignore button. I subscribed to this thread hoping to gain some insight about ozonics but it quickly turned to insults.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I think you might be that someone.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback. I enjoy dancing, but I'm too busy sorry bud! I posted the independent lab information including the website. If it's not enough, deal with it.


LOL! You pasted a link to some lab's website, not to any information regarding testing of the Ozonics product.

P.T. Barnum would be proud.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys, I don't own the company, not my decision to make. You have to understand, there are several patents still pending, so if you were in the same shoes, it may not be "so simple".... Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

bohmer2 said:


> So you are an atmospheric scientist who spend his whole career working on air dispersion studies and you believe that an ozone generator that produces ozone in levels within the EPA quidelines is capable of treating human scent down wind in an open atmosphere environment? If you truely are what you say then you would be the ideal person to provide the science behind whether or not an Ozone generator like an Ozonics is capable of doing what is claimed in this thread. In fact you should be able to provide the limits for how much Ozone it would need to generate for different wind speeds based on dispersion modelling.
> 
> You are the exact independent expert we need here...cannot wait to see the results of your scientific analysis, being retired you should have plenty of time.


You are completely right. I am/was just the guy to do this. Buy me another Lab full of GC's and all the sampling equipment, a full array of anemometers and wind direction equipment and I'll tell you exactly what you don't want to hear. But based on doing this for many years, I see no reason why clueless internet drones like yourself should be worried about either the health effect nor the effectiveness of a small ozone generator in a deer stand. Is that clear enough or should I type slower.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Guys, I don't own the company, not my decision to make. You have to understand, there are several patents still pending, so if you were in the same shoes, it may not be "so simple".... Thanks for the comments!


If the patents are applied for the technology is protected, until the patent is granted or not.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Timinator said:


> You are completely right. I am/was just the guy to do this. Buy me another Lab full of GC's and all the sampling equipment, a full array of anemometers and wind direction equipment and I'll tell you exactly what you don't want to hear. But based on doing this for many years, I see no reason why clueless internet drones like yourself should be worried about either the health effect nor the effectiveness of a small ozone generator in a deer stand. Is that clear enough or should I type slower.


Some people have such a closed mind they will never consider another viewpoint. I started with the assumption that ozonics wouldnt work but have now decided i will try it and see for myself. The anti ozonics crowd has actually made me want to try it myself. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Outhunting said:


> Yeah, I think you might be that someone.


Yeah i called someone some names after he made a comment about me. I should have just put him on the ignore list first instead of stooping to his level. I apologize for that. He might be adding useful comments now but i have him on ignore. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

You Quoted one of the most closed minded posts in your post...LOL


NTYMADATER said:


> Some people have such a closed mind they will never consider another viewpoint. I started with the assumption that ozonics wouldnt work but have now decided i will try it and see for myself. The anti ozonics crowd has actually made me want to try it myself.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Timinator said:


> You are completely right. I am/was just the guy to do this. Buy me another Lab full of GC's and all the sampling equipment, a full array of anemometers and wind direction equipment and I'll tell you exactly what you don't want to hear. But based on doing this for many years, *I see no reason why clueless internet drones like yourself should be worried about either the health effect nor the effectiveness of a small ozone generator in a deer stand.* Is that clear enough or should I type slower.



You see no reason why we should be concerned about the health effects or it's effectiveness.... :crazy: Did you really just type that..?

Were you the janitor at your 'lab'?


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

Timinator said:


> You are completely right. I am/was just the guy to do this. Buy me another Lab full of GC's and all the sampling equipment, a full array of anemometers and wind direction equipment and I'll tell you exactly what you don't want to hear. But based on doing this for many years, I see no reason why clueless internet drones like yourself should be worried about either the health effect nor the effectiveness of a small ozone generator in a deer stand. Is that clear enough or should I type slower.


You must be really super smart to have developed such an incredible superiority complex. I just want to thank you for enlightening all of us drones with your guesses about how breathing in ozone won't hurt anybody. 

I'm still not sure why asking for actual evidence that Ozonics can work and not be harmful is causing such an emotional reaction from some people. Maybe it works, but there's more than enough evidence to the contrary that I'm not going to buy one simply based on an internet infomercial.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I guess I do need to type slower; from a scientific standpoint, it should work just fine and be safe too. But please, do what you feel is best for you. I've never used one, but would if given an opportunity to. I would not suggest you cover the unit with your mouth and breath through it though, well, maybe for one of you I would. Not my job to enlighten drones, but I've not seen one drones evidence that would lead me to believe, from a scientific standpoint, that it's not capable of doing exactly what it was designed to do; suppress and kill human odor. Again, don't put you lips on it and breath through it.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Timinator said:


> ...well, maybe for one of you I would.


Made my day!! LOL!


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Where does it end. Sprays, odor eliminating washing detergent for your clothes, special soaps for taking a shower before you hunt, carbon and silver infused clothing, etc... I have friends who hunting and get several deer each season and refuse to use anything. They just wear some heavy duty Carhart overalls, work boots, and regular jeans. No sprays or special clothing and certainly nothing like Ozonics. Who knows. I wonder how much of everything is just a gimick playing on our passion to hunt and get that next big buck.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Timinator said:


> ... clueless internet drones like yourself ...





> Is that clear enough or should I type slower.


I'm taking bets on whether or not your buddy chides you for that tone. But since he's already shown his hypocrisy on that front my money says he doesn't suddenly discover integrity. Your side of the "discussion" ain't exactly brimming over with that particular quality.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

redruff said:


> Ozone is a very strong oxidizer...it will kill cells whether they are bacteria or lung cells. Not good to breath in.
> But it does do a good job on killing odor causing bacteria.
> You just have to limit your exposure, it can cause headaches and upset stomach for some people at low levels.


This piece of info was worth reading. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

tiny52 said:


> This piece of info was worth reading. Thanks for the heads up!


Apparently it causes memory loss too. Because when some hardcore questions was asked. He suddenly got too busy to post and forgot a lot of important answers.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

The risk is definitely not worth the reward, imo. Ozone being pumped out of a machine right by your head doesn't really carry any major risk, _right_... 
The only safety information provided on this thread is to make sure it's blowing down wind. I would hope people aren't dumb enough to listen to the b.s. being spewed by a couple of nobodies that think they're somebodies.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry Screename, I guess they should be listening to a somebody like you. What is your background and where can we see your resume to know you are legit and not bias by any other companies?

In-regard to posting information regarding test results. Here is a direct quote from one of the owners (in a nut-shell, based on a phone call I had with him). "We have spent MILLIONS of dollars in development, testing, and adhering to safety codes, guildlines, and specifications (which Ozonic's passes by all requirements of the US government). Posting this information means giving up information to our competitors or potential compeitors. We will not be giving this information away."......

Beyond that, thanks very much for your feedback. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I spent millions of dollars researching what toilet paper doesn't chap my butt so bad. And that is a direct quote from me. Owner of my butt. Do you believe me?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course they should listen to me….and every other person on this thread who has common sense. People are going to buy this thing, that’s a fact, I just hope some read through this thread and see some of the data that’s been provided on how dangerous ozone can be.
Bias? *You’re* being paid to do everything in your power to make sure Ozonics sells as many machines as possible.
Are there other companies making ozone machines?? …really, I don’t know. 
Posting test results on the machines will give up information to competitors…..? Come on man, you don’t actually believe that quote you typed do you? If somebody wanted to make a similar machine, but say for cheaper, it wouldn’t take much, it’s called reverse teardowns. People do it every day.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Screename said:


> Of course they should listen to me….and every other person on this thread who has common sense. People are going to buy this thing, that’s a fact, I just hope some read through this thread and see some of the data that’s been provided on how dangerous ozone can be.
> Bias? *You’re* being paid to do everything in your power to make sure Ozonics sells as many machines as possible.
> Are there other companies making ozone machines?? …really, I don’t know.
> Posting test results on the machines will give up information to competitors…..? Come on man, you don’t actually believe that quote you typed do you? If somebody wanted to make a similar machine, but say for cheaper, it wouldn’t take much, it’s called reverse teardowns. People do it every day.


You should be happy with the indorsement of a true PROFESSIONAL! Hell; he's probably been hunting for 20 yrs! It's his PASSION! It's his LIFE! Now it's his LIVELIHOOD! Who among us can fault a man who needs sponsorships?


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> Sorry Screename, I guess they should be listening to a somebody like you. What is your background and where can we see your resume to know you are legit and not bias by any other companies?
> 
> In-regard to posting information regarding test results. Here is a direct quote from one of the owners (in a nut-shell, based on a phone call I had with him). "We have spent MILLIONS of dollars in development, testing, and adhering to safety codes, guildlines, and specifications (which Ozonic's passes by all requirements of the US government). Posting this information means giving up information to our competitors or potential compeitors. We will not be giving this information away."......
> 
> Beyond that, thanks very much for your feedback. It is very much appreciated!


Yikes, they're going to have to sell millions of these things just to break even. I don't see that large of a market for them even if they work exactly as advertised. Do they sell units for other uses beside hunting?


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You could start a thread about the sky being blue and somebody will always find fault. Oil, gasoline, ammonia, bleach, etc, all 1000x more hazardous than the amount of ozone you'd be breathing using an Ozonics machine as directed, yet you use them almost every day your entire life. I don't see any of those companies giving out their proprietary info on their products or you asking for the MSDS's to make sure you handle them correctly. You take every precaution don't you? Have you ever got gasoline on your hand while filling the tank? I'm sure you washed your hands with soap and water for 10 minutes right? You OSHA supporters, take a look at gasoline and then tell me how dangerous you think ozone is. You take 10,000x more risk taking a shower than being injured by the amount of ozone produced by an Ozonics machine, yet you'll argue about having so much "common sense?" I'd rather be informed than try and be lucky banking on my common sense, or in the is case, yours.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Timinator said:


> You could start a thread about the sky being blue and somebody will always find fault. Oil, gasoline, ammonia, bleach, etc, all 1000x more hazardous than the amount of ozone you'd be breathing using an Ozonics machine as directed, yet you use them almost every day your entire life. I don't see any of those companies giving out their proprietary info on their products or you asking for the MSDS's to make sure you handle them correctly. You take every precaution don't you? Have you ever got gasoline on your hand while filling the tank? I'm sure you washed your hands with soap and water for 10 minutes right? You OSHA supporters, take a look at gasoline and then tell me how dangerous you think ozone is. You take 10,000x more risk taking a shower than being injured by the amount of ozone produced by an Ozonics machine, yet you'll argue about having so much "common sense?" I'd rather be informed than try and be lucky banking on my common sense, or in the is case, yours.


Not many of us carrying 5 gallons of gas to our treestands! When i think about it though it might be just as effective!


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Timinator said:


> I don't see any of those companies giving out their proprietary info on their products...


And no one asked for any proprietary product information. Just the results of the safety testing allegedly conducted by an independant lab. Nice strawman though.

It's an ozone generator with a fan inside, not a missile guidance system. If a competitor wanted to know how Ozonics works all they'd need is the cash for for one unit @ retail cost and a screwdriver.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the feedback guys. In-case you wanted to know, this will be my 23rd year of hunting, and my 8th hunting full-time. I'm fortunate to be able to hunt everyday which allows to me see and experience quite a bit in the field. My #1 goal in-life was to be able to build my lifestyle around hunting, and I've not looked back. 

You can choose to not believe me, but don't call me a typical hunting professional. I am NOT on TV for that reason, because it means you must promote to survive. I'd rather promote the products that actually make a difference in my hunt; and there aren't very many of them out there. If you choose to not pay attention to what I'm saying or what products I use; then it's your loss!

Thanks again, and good luck this fall regardless of what you use!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

DParker said:


> It's an ozone generator with a fan inside, not a missile guidance system. If a competitor wanted to know how Ozonics works all they'd need is the cash for for one unit @ retail cost and a screwdriver.


Best laugh today!


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you choose to not pay attention to what I'm saying or what products I use; then it's your loss!


Dishonest AND egotistically arrogant. That's quite a winning combination.


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Timinator said:


> You take 10,000x more risk taking a shower than being injured by the amount of ozone produced by an Ozonics machine. _I'd rather be informed than try and be lucky banking on my common sense_.


How much ozone does an Ozonics machine put out? I don't recall reading that anywhere?

If mounting an ozone machine over your head doesn't make you slightly concerned about health risks etc, you may want to consider wearing a helmet when you leave the house in the morning.




DParker said:


> It's an ozone generator with a fan inside, not a missile guidance system. If a competitor wanted to know how Ozonics works all they'd need is the cash for for one unit @ retail cost and a screwdriver.


Exactly


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback guys. In-case you wanted to know, this will be my 23rd year of hunting, and my 8th hunting full-time. I'm fortunate to be able to hunt everyday which allows to me see and experience quite a bit in the field. My #1 goal in-life was to be able to build my lifestyle around hunting, and I've not looked back.
> 
> You can choose to not believe me, but don't call me a typical hunting professional. I am NOT on TV for that reason, because it means you must promote to survive. I'd rather promote the products that actually make a difference in my hunt; and there aren't very many of them out there. If you choose to not pay attention to what I'm saying or what products I use; then it's your loss!
> 
> Thanks again, and good luck this fall regardless of what you use!


I'm a full time hunter also. This will be my 44th season with a bow. I don't need to pimp any products to be able to hunt full time, and i'm certainly not supporting workers in China! I thought i was being sarcastic when i called you professional. I guess you've been drinking too much of your own Kool-aid. You actually believe you're something special lol!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you choose to not pay attention to what I'm saying or what products I use; then it's your loss!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> WKP - Todd said:
> 
> 
> > If you choose to not pay attention to what I'm saying or what products I use; then it's your loss!/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> IndianaPSE said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why you/we are seeing the side of him that is not good for marketing.
> ...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not ego, it's experience and dealing with the public on these forums for years, and years, and years now. I come to these forums knowing that I will be bashed. That's completely fine by me, because I can sleep at night with the decisions I've made in my professional/ or non-professional live. 

In-regard to China, if you don't understand the global marketplace; I'm not going to teach it to you. 

How much Ozone does Ozonic's produce? I have no idea, but enough to beat a whitetails nose; which is the purpose of the machine.

Thanks very much for the feedback guys! Greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> How much Ozone does Ozonic's produce? I have no idea, but enough to beat a whitetails nose; which is the purpose of the machine.QUOTE]
> 
> You have no idea how much ozone is put out but you say it's safe to use right over your head. I don't see how you can make the claim that it's completely safe when you really have no idea.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow talk about a dog pile. I'm rooting for you Todd. Bottom line nobody has any real scientific proof to show if the ozonics works or not. Nobody has any proof that it is unhealthy if used properly. Until somebody does an independent test I'm gonna assume the company did their homework and give it a try. After all they do have a money back guarantee that I will absolutely use if I'm not 100% convinced. Since I don't have anything to gain will people believe my evaluation. Probably not.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> Wow talk about a dog pile. I'm rooting for you Todd. Bottom line nobody has any real scientific proof to show if the ozonics works or not. Nobody has any proof that it is unhealthy if used properly. Until somebody does an independent test I'm gonna assume the company did their homework and give it a try. After all they do have a money back guarantee that I will absolutely use if I'm not 100% convinced. Since I don't have anything to gain will people believe my evaluation. Probably not.


Someone did an independent test but we can't get the results. Are you really going to take their word for it that it's safe if used correctly? Look at how many products have been considered safe so lots of people used them, only to find out later it wasn't safe. For many of them (especially when it comes to medication) by the time they get the word it's not healthy it's too late, they already had health problems because of it.

We know ozone is not safe to breathe in, it's hard to believe anyone would use this without getting all the test results to make an informed decision before using.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I drive a truck everyday knowing I could die from a head-on collision too! I don't know how many more times I can say this, but I'll say it again anyway: "If you use Ozonic's the way it's designed and instructed to be used, you will not be breathing any Ozone, so safety is not a concern".


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are illegal to use in PA. SOOO Ive officially checked out of this thread. Good day!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

As far as I know, they aren't Illegal to use in ANY state in the USA. There were a bunch of people trying to say they were Illegal in Iowa last year as well. After the DNR issued a statement stating they WERE NOT illegal, the neigh-sayers jumped on the "dangerous to your health" band-wagen and the war presumed...


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh? We were discussing it at my local shop last week and one of the local deputies said they were illegal here?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> I drive a truck everyday knowing I could die from a head-on collision too! I don't know how many more times I can say this, but I'll say it again anyway: "If you use Ozonic's the way it's designed and instructed to be used, you will not be breathing any Ozone, so safety is not a concern".


You said in an earlier post that if the wind changed direction and you breathe in some ozone you would know it, then you could adjust the unit or turn it off. If the wind changed direction often during a hunt, during a season, or over a few years, how many times can you breathe in a "little" ozone before it adds up to alot of ozone? 

You keep saying it's safe and there is no safety concern but you don't really know that. You are endorsing a product that you really don't know much about.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> I drive a truck everyday knowing I could die from a head-on collision too! I don't know how many more times I can say this, but I'll say it again anyway: "If you use Ozonic's the way it's designed and instructed to be used, you will not be breathing any Ozone, so safety is not a concern".


Driving a vehicle is part of todays culture. We UNDERSTAND the risks associated with driving. 
Using a box puffing potential harmful gas over our heads is NOT a necessity and certainly not worth the UNKNOWN RISK from a company that refuses to give us safety info. If it was good and safe to use, the company would have handed it over and said look, our product is safe, here is PROOF. What are they hiding? 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Back in the late 70's they stopped the use of chlorofluorocarbons in aerosol sprays because it was depleting the ozone layer. Now we find out it was just these guys filling up their tanks. :doh:


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys,
I’m developing an Anthrax machine that will revolutionize the way we hunt deer. You simply mount it right over your head in a tree and when a deer walks by it’s toast!! You won’t even have to draw your bow! Awesome, I know… This can be used in an enclosed space like a ground blind too, just make sure it’s blowing out the window. As long as it’s not blowing in your face you have nothing to worry about, trust me… :wink:

I’ve spent millions on R&D and safety testing, although I can’t make any of that information available to the consumer….sorry, I don’t want anyone copying my design. 

I’m working with a lot of “big time” hunters to help market this thing as well, so you know it’s safe!

Thanks to the Anthrax 1000, deer don’t survive walking by me anymore, like this downwind buck here….


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Blaaahahahahahahahaha as long as its pointed down wind IT'S SAFE! I thought a mustard gas machine would also be a great idea!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Screename said:


> Guys,
> I’m developing an Anthrax machine that will revolutionize the way we hunt deer. You simply mount it right over your head in a tree and when a deer walks by it’s toast!! You won’t even have to draw your bow! Awesome, I know… This can be used in an enclosed space like a ground blind too, just make sure it’s blowing out the window. As long as it’s not blowing in your face you have nothing to worry about, trust me… :wink:
> 
> I’ve spent millions on R&D and safety testing, although I can’t make any of that information available to the consumer….sorry, I don’t want anyone copying my design.
> ...




LOLOL


Well played sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Gotta love AT...a place where ozone is compared to Anthrax and a crowd assumes a company would willfully sell a machine that would be harmful to one's health when used as directed. A place where a guy posts about soaking clothes in harmful chemicals in order to save literally a few dollars per year over buying a can or two of OFF and pages of praise come his way splashed with a just a few common sense posts telling how stupid that idea actually is. A place where guys insist they know more than design engineers of treestands and post about adding extra straps in spite of the mfg recommendations - you know just "in case". A place where no matter how much scientific documentation is presented regarding activated carbon, there are still those that say "you can't convince me...". A place where guys rant about a saw made in China but would rant just as hard about the high price if it was made in America.

What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer? If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it.

As stated early on in this thread...the idea of Ozonics interests me. I have questions, like many...but I do see how it has the possibility of working and I do understand how it can be done without having to breathe it (when used in a stand). I will say that I fully understand what Todd says about being in the position of not having to pimp products that he doesn't believe in. I've made the same kind of decisions myself. Because we left television, we don't have to pimp to survive and so, have turned down money contracts with products I would rather not use. End result, believe it or not...is that if my company promotes a product it is because we want to use it ourselves. I don't know Todd myself other than meeting him a time or two thru mutual friends, and so I can't speak for him and his statement as such. But, I can say that there are people in this industry that put themselves in that kind of position.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta love AT...a place where ozone is compared to Anthrax and a crowd assumes a company would willfully sell a machine that would be harmful to one's health when used as directed. A place where a guy posts about soaking clothes in harmful chemicals in order to save literally a few dollars per year over buying a can or two of OFF and pages of praise come his way splashed with a just a few common sense posts telling how stupid that idea actually is. A place where guys insist they know more than design engineers of treestands and post about adding extra straps in spite of the mfg recommendations - you know just "in case". A place where no matter how much scientific documentation is presented regarding activated carbon, there are still those that say "you can't convince me...". A place where guys rant about a saw made in China but would rant just as hard about the high price if it was made in America.
> 
> What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer? If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it.
> 
> As stated early on in this thread...the idea of Ozonics interests me. I have questions, like many...but I do see how it has the possibility of working and I do understand how it can be done without having to breathe it (when used in a stand). I will say that I fully understand what Todd says about being in the position of not having to pimp products that he doesn't believe in. I've made the same kind of decisions myself. Because we left television, we don't have to pimp to survive and so, have turned down money contracts with products I would rather not use. End result, believe it or not...is that if my company promotes a product it is because we want to use it ourselves. I don't know Todd myself other than meeting him a time or two thru mutual friends, and so I can't speak for him and his statement as such. But, I can say that there are people in this industry that put themselves in that kind of position.


We know ozone is bad for the lungs and you have a problem with people that are concerned about the health risks asking questions? The unit is placed over your head and pumping out enough ozone to kill all the scent, out in the open air, between you and a deer 40 yards away. Todd said in a previous post that if the wind changes and you breathe in the ozone you can shut it off. I would think breathing in ozone a little at a time can have an impact on your health at some point.

If you want to dive in head first go right ahead, some folks need a little more than "Oh, trust me it's safe" before they use it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta love AT...a place where ozone is compared to Anthrax and a crowd assumes a company would willfully sell a machine that would be harmful to one's health when used as directed. A place where a guy posts about soaking clothes in harmful chemicals in order to save literally a few dollars per year over buying a can or two of OFF and pages of praise come his way splashed with a just a few common sense posts telling how stupid that idea actually is. A place where guys insist they know more than design engineers of treestands and post about adding extra straps in spite of the mfg recommendations - you know just "in case". A place where no matter how much scientific documentation is presented regarding activated carbon, there are still those that say "you can't convince me...". A place where guys rant about a saw made in China but would rant just as hard about the high price if it was made in America.
> 
> What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer? If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it.
> 
> As stated early on in this thread...the idea of Ozonics interests me. I have questions, like many...but I do see how it has the possibility of working and I do understand how it can be done without having to breathe it (when used in a stand). I will say that I fully understand what Todd says about being in the position of not having to pimp products that he doesn't believe in. I've made the same kind of decisions myself. Because we left television, we don't have to pimp to survive and so, have turned down money contracts with products I would rather not use. End result, believe it or not...is that if my company promotes a product it is because we want to use it ourselves. I don't know Todd myself other than meeting him a time or two thru mutual friends, and so I can't speak for him and his statement as such. But, I can say that there are people in this industry that put themselves in that kind of position.


Let's go back about 50 years. How many products can we name that was the greatest thing going then, only later to find out how bad it was to our health. LEAD PAINT, CIGARETTES (that was then in thing to do), ASBESTOS (at one time it was called the amazing miracle material) just to name a few. 
And you just came on here ridiculing people questioning breathing OZONE?????? Wow did that just happen?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

hooiserarcher said:


> Let's go back about 50 years. How many products can we name that was the greatest thing going then, only later to find out how bad it was to our health. LEAD PAINT, CIGARETTES (that was then in thing to do), ASBESTOS (at one time it was called the amazing miracle material) just to name a few.
> And you just came on here ridiculing people questioning breathing OZONE?????? Wow did that just happen?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I am not ridiculing anyone. You really oughta read my post a little more careful...speaking of "wow". I even said I have questions.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

None of this matters very soon. I'm putting the finishing touches on a mineral mix that not only maximizes antler growth, but will result in creating congestion AND cataracts. Be big racked, no smelling and half blind booners everywhere.


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Bgargasz said:


> Blaaahahahahahahahaha as long as its pointed down wind IT'S SAFE! I thought a mustard gas machine would also be a great idea!
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal



Mustard gas was on the table, both are pretty safe as long as they're not blowing in your face :wink: 
Mustard Gas 1000 just didn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am not ridiculing anyone. You really oughta read my post a little more careful...speaking of "wow". I even said I have questions.


So if I took your post out of context. I apologize. 
As far as your questions go that's pretty much what everybody is getting at. Ozonics for one reason or another will not answer them or back Todd up. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer?


You probably don't get it because no one here is attempting to make their "formed opinions become the only right answer". What is happening is that people are insisting that someone making claims about a product actually support those claims.



[email protected] said:


> If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it.


Why do you have such a problem with unsupported claims being challenged? Why do you feel the need to tell other people what they should/shouldn't be saying?


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta love AT...a place where ozone is compared to Anthrax and a crowd assumes a company would willfully sell a machine that would be harmful to one's health when used as directed. A place where a guy posts about soaking clothes in harmful chemicals in order to save literally a few dollars per year over buying a can or two of OFF and pages of praise come his way splashed with a just a few common sense posts telling how stupid that idea actually is. A place where guys insist they know more than design engineers of treestands and post about adding extra straps in spite of the mfg recommendations - you know just "in case". A place where no matter how much scientific documentation is presented regarding activated carbon, there are still those that say "you can't convince me...". A place where guys rant about a saw made in China but would rant just as hard about the high price if it was made in America.
> 
> What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer? If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it.
> 
> As stated early on in this thread...the idea of Ozonics interests me. I have questions, like many...but I do see how it has the possibility of working and I do understand how it can be done without having to breathe it (when used in a stand). I will say that I fully understand what Todd says about being in the position of not having to pimp products that he doesn't believe in. I've made the same kind of decisions myself. Because we left television, we don't have to pimp to survive and so, have turned down money contracts with products I would rather not use. End result, believe it or not...is that if my company promotes a product it is because we want to use it ourselves. I don't know Todd myself other than meeting him a time or two thru mutual friends, and so I can't speak for him and his statement as such. But, I can say that there are people in this industry that put themselves in that kind of position.



It was a joke......kind of.... We can agree that inhaling Ozone is dangerous and has a negative effect on your health, yes? Is the risk really worth the reward? For me it's definitely not.

...Look, there's been a lot of mud slung on this thread, but at the end of the day I just want to know how much ozone is being dispersed by the machine..... Is that really too much to ask?!?! Call me crazy, but I don't think it is. How is it we don't have access to that data and when the manufacturer is asked by one of its pimps, they still will not say and make some b.s. claim about giving out proprietary information. Something smells like dookie and it's not my upper lip.....




[email protected] said:


> What I don't get is why those that have convinced themselves that either Ozonics cannot work, and/or it is hazardous to health are so hell bent on making their formed opinions become the only right answer? If you don't believe it works, or that it will hurt/kill you, then just don't use it..


I suppose the people that have concerns about the potential health risks could make the same argument.. Why are the people that claim Ozonics works and is safe so hell bent on making their opinion right? Because the manufacturer said there's nothing to worry about... I'm not that trusting.

I was discussing this machine with a guy at work today and he made a statement like, "Oh it can't be that bad. I know Ozone can be scary stuff, but I might give one a try." I then asked him if he would mount one over his 12 year old sons head? He kind of laughed and said, "Uh, probably not" 

Interesting Q&A I thought.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

The argument goes both ways. Like I said neither side has independent scientific proof. I find it hard to believe anyone would knowingly put out a product that was harmful. All of the aforementioned products that turned out to be harmful was not marketed with the knowledge that it was harmful.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> The argument goes both ways. Like I said neither side has independent scientific proof. I find it hard to believe anyone would knowingly put out a product that was harmful. All of the aforementioned products that turned out to be harmful was not marketed with the knowledge that it was harmful.


According to Ozonics they have the independent test results, but they don't want to share those results for some reason. Are you really going to use this thing without knowing exactly how much ozone it's putting out and what could happen if you breathe it in?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> It's not ego


Really?


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> The argument goes both ways. Like I said neither side has independent scientific proof. I find it hard to believe anyone would knowingly put out a product that was harmful. All of the aforementioned products that turned out to be harmful was not marketed with the knowledge that it was harmful.


I have to disagree.
Car manufacturers do it all the time.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

tiny52 said:


> I have to disagree.
> Car manufacturers do it all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


If you say so. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I do. In fact there is so much documentation on the subject, it will keep you busy reading for a very long time.
I'd elaborate but I dislike using this phone for long posts.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

NTYMADATER said:


> The argument goes both ways. Like I said neither side has independent scientific proof. I find it hard to believe anyone would knowingly put out a product that was harmful. All of the aforementioned products that turned out to be harmful was not marketed with the knowledge that it was harmful.


It is not the consumers job to PROVE that a product is safe!!!!!! It is the manufactures job to ensure the product is safe. How hard is this to understand?? I am not trying to prove that ozonics is harmful. I would just like testing proving its ok. IT is not hard to prove this. 
That is, unless test proved otherwise..............

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

hooiserarcher said:


> So if I took your post out of context. I apologize.
> As far as your questions go that's pretty much what everybody is getting at. Ozonics for one reason or another will not answer them or back Todd up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I got a call right when I was posting my reply to you. I was going to finish by saying that no where in my post do i ridicule someone for not wanting to breathe ozone. My point was I don't get people getting mad about the product because they have decided it is unsafe and the manufacturer won't provide a better answer. The best response to that is a no purchase response, right?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I got a call right when I was posting my reply to you. I was going to finish by saying that no where in my post do i ridicule someone for not wanting to breathe ozone. My point was I don't get people getting mad about the product because they have decided it is unsafe and the manufacturer won't provide a better answer. The best response to that is a no purchase response, right?


I guess that's one way to respond. And it might even be the right way to handle it. I am just astonished at the lack of response and sense that there may be a reason for the silence. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

hooiserarcher said:


> it is the manufactures job to ensure the product is safe.


Agree. And they say it is safe. I don't believe they have a burden to prove. The consumer either believes and buys or doesn't believe and doesn't buy. Now if a consumer feels the product harmed them and files legal action then of course the proof would be required.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

DParker said:


> You probably don't get it because no one here is attempting to make their "formed opinions become the only right answer".


That is just BS. There are plenty of posts in this thread that point blank say the machine "can't work" as well as say the machine is not safe.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

duckndog said:


> I have enough crap to carry to the stand as it is and don't plan on spending $300 for one, however, I found this article interesting. Supposedly they've been tested by the FBI and NY Transit authority and proven effective at fooling explosive and drug sniffing dogs. If true, that's impressive.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/14/scent-killing-machine-sweet-choice-terrorists/
> 
> The thing I found interesting is that news articles publicize security weaknesses in todays world. Let's educate every potential terrorists and drug smuggler to our weaknesses.



They also didnt allow "furbies" into the white house for their recording capabilities.. lol


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Agree. And they say it is safe. I don't believe they have a burden to prove. The consumer either believes and buys or doesn't believe and doesn't buy. Now if a consumer feels the product harmed them and files legal action then of course the proof would be required.


I actually agree with you. However, wouldn't it make sense to release the test results if in fact the testing cost millions of dollars and proved your product to be safe? 
Most people in my hunting circle, and I have a big circle, are scared of the ozone and therefore wont buy one. Based on the response on this forum we are not the minority. I 
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That is just BS. There are plenty of posts in this thread that point blank say the machine "can't work" as well as say the machine is not safe.


They're expressing a conclusion based on an assessment of the manufacturer's claims, and in most cases a knowledge of the nature of ozone. That in no way prevents anyone from countering with an opposing view.

Again (since you snipped it in your response), why do you have such a problem with people challenging the unsupprted claims being made by someone promoting a product? Hearing both sides is a good thing.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> It is not the consumers job to PROVE that a product is safe!!!!!! It is the manufactures job to ensure the product is safe. How hard is this to understand?? I am not trying to prove that ozonics is harmful. I would just like testing proving its ok. IT is not hard to prove this.
> That is, unless test proved otherwise..............
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2[/QU
> ...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the consumers job to PROVE that a product is safe!!!!!! It is the manufactures job to ensure the product is safe. How hard is this to understand?? I am not trying to prove that ozonics is harmful. I would just like testing proving its ok. IT is not hard to prove this.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

hooiserarcher said:


> I actually agree with you. However, wouldn't it make sense to release the test results if in fact the testing cost millions of dollars and proved your product to be safe?


I am not sure if it would or wouldn't make sense to release the results. No doubt, my brows raise when I hear the claim of "millions" spent and anyone would have to wonder about that being factual simply based investment/reward ratio. I get that test results would (or might) equal sales...but who knows for sure what kind of proprietary protection they are factoring in. Maybe nothing...maybe a bunch. If they claim the need for protections of their info, who are we (this forum) to call BS? It just comes back to a non-sale if we don't feel confortable or educated enough on the product safety and effectiveness. 

I guess we all could demand proof of treestand weight ratings claims too...but I am not sure what would be returned if requested. I for one, happen to believe a weight rating based on the liability detriment to the company if the rating is BS. Same way I drive across a bridge without worry, trusting the design engineer and the construction company that built it. I still wonder if a Thermocell is safe considering you have to be breathing the same vapors that repel the bugs...but yet I use one. Blind trust I guess. The bridge example is over the top, but I would say treestand ratings and certainly the Thermocell are valid comparisons to Ozonics. I wonder how many guys that have decided Ozonics can't be safe use Thermocells without wonder?

As said...I like the potential this product has, but am totally unsure on any conclusion. I am sure that if I bought one and tried it...there are short term side effects of ozone (like headache, etc) that if I experienced, would just cause me to conclude it couldn't be used safely. The thing that seems to be ignored is the fact that the recommended use would keep the ozone out of your breathing zone. Conceptually, I can see how that could be accomplished, and the ozone still mingle with your scent stream (once past your breathing zone), become attracted to those organic molecules, and destroy them. As others said though...that is conceptually.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

DParker said:


> They're expressing a conclusion based on an assessment of the manufacturer's claims, and in most cases a knowledge of the nature of ozone. That in no way prevents anyone from countering with an opposing view.
> 
> Again (since you snipped it in your response), why do you have such a problem with people challenging the unsupprted claims being made by someone promoting a product? Hearing both sides is a good thing.


I don't have a problem with challenging or asking for more info. I don't have a problem with people forming opinions, even if based on bits and pieces of info, which may or may not relate directy to this product. I do have a problem with making opinions as direct statement of fact, which has been done many times in this thread. 

Also, let's be honest, a big reason so many guys are up in arms about this whole thing is due to the nature of the thread...which is a product being endorsed by a "pro" hunter. Many times over in this thread, that is made very clear.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

There are many things associated with Ozonic's and it's applications that are NOT open to the public. Think about it guys, if the FBI says that they can beat a K9's nose; ya think the US Government would have any use for this technology? Ozonic's has invested alot of money in making sure the technology works, is safe, and in-protecting their investment. If you don't want to believe it's safe, or works - then don't. Just don't make false statements that Ozonic's isn't safe to use. Again, it has passed ALL government regulations for safe use INDOORS - even though the thing is used outdoors. What part of this don't you understand????? You guys are acting as though Ozone is a new gas or something? This technology is not new, it's been cleaning the air in your doctors office/ dentists office/ hospitals/ bars/ restaurants/ for nearly 100 years as I've been told.

If they pass goverment regulations that are good enough for all these other industries (air you have been breathing for your entire life when you enter a hospital or dentists office), why is it so hard to believe it's safe? Next time you go to the doctors, are you going to make them provide the test data that the air in their office is safe to breathe?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> There are many things associated with Ozonic's and it's applications that are NOT open to the public. Think about it guys, if the FBI says that they can beat a K9's nose; ya think the US Government would have any use for this technology? Ozonic's has invested alot of money in making sure the technology works, is safe, and in-protecting their investment. If you don't want to believe it's safe, or works - then don't. Just don't make false statements that Ozonic's isn't safe to use. Again, it has passed ALL government regulations for safe use INDOORS - even though the thing is used outdoors. What part of this don't you understand????? You guys are acting as though Ozone is a new gas or something? This technology is not new, it's been cleaning the air in your doctors office/ dentists office/ hospitals/ bars/ restaurants/ for nearly 100 years as I've been told.
> 
> If they pass goverment regulations that are good enough for all these other industries (air you have been breathing for your entire life when you enter a hospital or dentists office), why is it so hard to believe it's safe? Next time you go to the doctors, are you going to make them provide the test data that the air in their office is safe to breathe?



Oh, the irony. You want to believe is works, fine. Just don't make false statements to back up your claims and then get defensive when questioned.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> There are many things associated with Ozonic's and it's applications that are NOT open to the public. Think about it guys, if the FBI says that they can beat a K9's nose; ya think the US Government would have any use for this technology? Ozonic's has invested alot of money in making sure the technology works, is safe, and in-protecting their investment. If you don't want to believe it's safe, or works - then don't. Just don't make false statements that Ozonic's isn't safe to use. Again, it has passed ALL government regulations for safe use INDOORS - even though the thing is used outdoors. What part of this don't you understand????? You guys are acting as though Ozone is a new gas or something? This technology is not new, it's been cleaning the air in your doctors office/ dentists office/ hospitals/ bars/ restaurants/ for nearly 100 years as I've been told.
> 
> If they pass goverment regulations that are good enough for all these other industries (air you have been breathing for your entire life when you enter a hospital or dentists office), why is it so hard to believe it's safe? Next time you go to the doctors, are you going to make them provide the test data that the air in their office is safe to breathe?


Let me guess...Ozonics is a sponsor of WKP?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> There are many things associated with Ozonic's and it's applications that are NOT open to the public. Think about it guys, if the FBI says that they can beat a K9's nose; ya think the US Government would have any use for this technology? Ozonic's has invested alot of money in making sure the technology works, is safe, and in-protecting their investment. If you don't want to believe it's safe, or works - then don't. Just don't make false statements that Ozonic's isn't safe to use. Again, it has passed ALL government regulations for safe use INDOORS - even though the thing is used outdoors. What part of this don't you understand????? You guys are acting as though Ozone is a new gas or something? This technology is not new, it's been cleaning the air in your doctors office/ dentists office/ hospitals/ bars/ restaurants/ for nearly 100 years as I've been told.
> 
> If they pass goverment regulations that are good enough for all these other industries (air you have been breathing for your entire life when you enter a hospital or dentists office), why is it so hard to believe it's safe? Next time you go to the doctors, are you going to make them provide the test data that the air in their office is safe to breathe?


If it's safe to use indoors that brings up the other question that's been asked, does it put out enough ozone to kill all scent between your stand and an animal standing 40 yards away or is it a gimmick? I'm not sure that will ever be answered, some claim they have been busted using it and some say they never get busted.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

They don't use ozone to clean air in hospitals. I've worked in them for years. We use ozone to kill bacteria in dialysis water treatment lines tho.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> NTYMADATER said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say if ozonics works or not, but we all know ozone is not good for your health. You asked why you should believe anyone that says this unit is unsafe, my question to you is why would you believe anyone that said it's safe to have ozone blowing out directly over your head without scientific proof?
> ...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

NTYMADATER said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the consumers job to PROVE that a product is safe!!!!!! It is the manufactures job to ensure the product is safe. How hard is this to understand?? I am not trying to prove that ozonics is harmful. I would just like testing proving its ok. IT is not hard to prove this.
> ...


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I think it's hilarious people actually spend money on that thing! 

Marketing at it's best, what a joke is my opinion!


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

benton said:


> We used them (well not what they sell) But an ozone gen to repair burnt houses. The do what they are made to do, But they will kill you just as fast as running your car in an inclosed space. there is no way the human body can take a dose of ozone at the level it would take to kill the human oder from a whitetail.


Sounds like i can take this thing into the woods instead of my bow and kill anything with the fumes...


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> NTYMADATER said:
> 
> 
> > Would you kindly post my quote where I BASHED a "pruduct"
> ...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

NTYMADATER said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps not you personally but there are plenty on here that are.
> ...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Ozonic's is as much of a gimmick as compound bows. It's that black and white for people who have actually USED an Ozonic's before. Beyond that, continue with your arguments about safety, because they work.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Ozonic's is as much of a gimmick as compound bows. It's that black and white for people who have actually USED an Ozonic's before. Beyond that, continue with your arguments about safety, cause that's the only leg ya got to stand on!


Because it's pretty silly to be concerned about our health.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Ozonic's is as much of a gimmick as compound bows. It's that black and white for people who have actually USED an Ozonic's before. Beyond that, continue with your arguments about safety, because they work.


Wow. "Continue your arguments about safety, because they work." That is pretty dang lame argument. There is a lot of very dangerous things that could be utilized in various day to day things and activities. But thank God for people that don't throw them out on the market "because they work"

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Could this thread be any more beaten to death.............good golly.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

TheScOuT said:


> I think it's hilarious people actually spend money on that thing!
> 
> Marketing at it's best, what a joke is my opinion!


Exactly! And then you have a so called professional supporting it. I still can't stop laughing when i think about a so called professional deer hunter strapping this thing above his head to get the advantage on a whitetail! If this thing really works; where does the professional deer hunting come to play? Oh; i know! We can all become a professional deer hunter with a simple purchase of $300 to $400 dollars. Add another $40 for your do all pocket saw, and i don't see how a man can go wrong. God help us all! How did we ever kill whitetails before Ozonics, Thermacells, ScentLok, or even compound bows?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

I personally hunt with one taped to my face... Only problem is it makes it hard to aim.:mg:


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

Yolo


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Soooooooo does it work?





Sent via smoke signal


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, it does work. If you watch our video you can actually see it work. We have actually trained deer to act like they can't figure out what they are smelling.... We're really - really good....


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

I was seriously thinking about trying one of these when this thread started. Unfortunately since then I have already spent the money on a new camera, clothing and a ground blind. Instead of pro ozonics people answering questions they spent all their time arguing with people who either can't afford it or hate those who can. Maybe next year.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

useyourbow said:


> I was seriously thinking about trying one of these when this thread started. Unfortunately since then I have already spent the money on a new camera, clothing and a ground blind. Instead of pro ozonics people answering questions they spent all their time arguing with people who either can't afford it or hate those who can. Maybe next year.


Hahaha ohhhh THAT'S what this is about? Someone must has Napoleon syndrome. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> Hahaha ohhhh THAT'S what this is about? Someone must has Napoleon syndrome.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Spot on!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Yes, it does work. If you watch our video you can actually see it work. We have actually trained deer to act like they can't figure out what they are smelling.... We're really - really good....


I am stunned. You answered a question.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see who gets the last post here, cause that's what it seems to be about for a couple people. It seems all the info that some people might need to determine whether it is safe or not, is not available.....so don't use it then. Forget about trying to prove Todd wrong. If you can't get the info you need yourself, then don't use it! I think enough point s were made on this thread, holy crap.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Hahaha ohhhh THAT'S what this is about? Someone must has Napoleon syndrome.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


What's a short Frenchman have to do with your inability to accept the possibility that new technology may or may not work. When I was young hardly anyone had a microwave and those who didn't could not comprehend how it could work. The chicken littles of those days were disproved as well. I am neither for or against I am just looking for an advantage.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

useyourbow said:


> I am neither for or against I am just looking for an advantage.


Try spending more time improving your hunting abilities.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

useyourbow said:


> What's a short Frenchman have to do with your inability to accept the possibility that new technology may or may not work. When I was young hardly anyone had a microwave and those who didn't could not comprehend how it could work. The chicken littles of those days were disproved as well. I am neither for or against I am just looking for an advantage.


Napoleon syndrome is when you act tall but are short. Trying to compensate for your own issues. IE when you said people are really just upset because " they can't afford it" and "hate those that can."

I certainly can afford it and I promise you that has nothing to do with it. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Kevin70 said:


> I can't wait to see who gets the last post here, cause that's what it seems to be about for a couple people. It seems all the info that some people might need to determine whether it is safe or not, is not available.....so don't use it then. Forget about trying to prove Todd wrong. If you can't get the info you need yourself, then don't use it! I think enough point s were made on this thread, holy crap.


Word


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

:elf_moon: Last


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Newview, I spend a-lot of time in the field, and I show the encounters and all my work on a web show, DVD's, and multiple articals - interviews - and on these forums. My life revolves around becoming a better hunter, and the products I use and endorse makes me a better hunter. From the camo on my back, to the saw in my pack - what I use in the field directly influences my ability to position myself within bow range of big bucks. 

For example, if it weren't for Lone Wolf treestands, I couldn't hunt in many of the areas I hunt (with a cameraman) because the trees are terrible, and Lone Wolf has the best designs for mobility and adjustment on crooked treees. I was not sponsored by Lone Wolf until last year. Before then, I have been showing myself and team members using their stands for 5 years on our vidoes - and wasn't getting ANYTHING in-return. Was I being a product pimp all those years??????

Like Lone Wolf, Ozonic's makes a product that helps me eliminate almost ALL of the blown-out hunts I have each season. The only reason I am promoting them is BECAUSE THEY WORK!!! 

So, again Newview, show us how much you know - and how your knowledge in the field has produced results.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, I spend a-lot of time in the field, and I show the encounters and all my work on a web show, DVD's, and multiple articals - interviews - and on these forums. My life revolves around becoming a better hunter, and the products I use and endorse makes me a better hunter. From the camo on my back, to the saw in my pack - what I use in the field directly influences my ability to position myself within bow range of big bucks.
> 
> For example, if it weren't for Lone Wolf treestands, I couldn't hunt in many of the areas I hunt (with a cameraman) because the trees are terrible, and Lone Wolf has the best designs for mobility and adjustment on crooked treees. I was not sponsored by Lone Wolf until last year. Before then, I have been showing myself and team members using their stands for 5 years on our vidoes - and wasn't getting ANYTHING in-return. Was I being a product pimp all those years??????
> 
> ...


Don't forget to add that before you made the wicked saw you had to trim branches with your thumbnail which made it harder to get in good spots too.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Kevin70 said:


> I can't wait to see who gets the last post here, cause that's what it seems to be about for a couple people. It seems all the info that some people might need to determine whether it is safe or not, is not available.....so don't use it then. Forget about trying to prove Todd wrong. If you can't get the info you need yourself, then don't use it! I think enough point s were made on this thread, holy crap.


Here, let me give that logic a try....

Forget about whining and demanding that people stop challenging someone about product claims they're making. If you don't like reading this stuff then stop clicking on the thread and wasting your time telling other people what they should/shouldn't be posting about. Holy crap.



useyourbow said:


> When I was young hardly anyone had a microwave and those who didn't could not comprehend how it could work.


You're projecting. There were plenty of people who understood how microwaves could interact with water molecules. Don't assume that your own knowledge limitations are shared by everyone else.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

DParker Here, let me give that logic a try....

Forget about whining and demanding that people stop challenging someone about product claims they're making. If you don't like reading this stuff then stop clicking on the thread and wasting your time telling other people what they should/shouldn't be posting about. Holy crap.

lol I guess we know who's racing to the finish line on this one...162 posts in 4 years on AT, and 30 of them on this one thread....God Speed my friend.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

DParker said:


> Here, let me give that logic a try....
> 
> Forget about whining and demanding that people stop challenging someone about product claims they're making. If you don't like reading this stuff then stop clicking on the thread and wasting your time telling other people what they should/shouldn't be posting about. Holy crap.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be out on a ledge somewhere?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, I spend a-lot of time in the field, and I show the encounters and all my work on a web show, DVD's, and multiple articals - interviews - and on these forums. My life revolves around becoming a better hunter, and the products I use and endorse makes me a better hunter. From the camo on my back, to the saw in my pack - what I use in the field directly influences my ability to position myself within bow range of big bucks.
> 
> For example, if it weren't for Lone Wolf treestands, I couldn't hunt in many of the areas I hunt (with a cameraman) because the trees are terrible, and Lone Wolf has the best designs for mobility and adjustment on crooked treees. I was not sponsored by Lone Wolf until last year. Before then, I have been showing myself and team members using their stands for 5 years on our vidoes - and wasn't getting ANYTHING in-return. Was I being a product pimp all those years??????
> 
> ...


You've got alot to learn son. Unfortunately you are too caught up in the marketing end of this sport to even know it. My roots go back to a good ole' Bear Kodiak Magnum with no sights or aluminum arrows. Shooting instinctively a 55 lb. recurve meant you had to get within 20 to 25 yds. to make a humane kill. Cover scent was usually the apple i rubbed on my clothes on the way to my stand. We worked hard to get our bucks back then, but we did it. You started at a young age of 9 or 10 hunting squirrels to learn woodsmanship. With that you learned to move slow and quitely to get your shot. You learned to use shadows and the wind. I could go on, but it would be senseless for someone like you. I feel sorry for you. I'll bet you grew up in the city.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

I think we have found the last existing caveman know to man and he is here on archery talk. He knows how to use the internet.....WOW. Newview i bet that you still use a spear and wear buffalo skin briefs and knapp your own flint and make your own arrows because the compound bow is a technological advancement and that would be an unfair advantage to the deer. I have heard more people than just todd claim this product works....if you dont want to use it then fine dont....but please dont bash something you have never used.....because if you would have used it you would have a trophy story to tell instead of bigotry


----------



## jaybird0399 (Nov 14, 2011)

this thing takes the fun out of hunting and trying to beat the deer and hunting the wind, thats if it really works. Ill stick to hunting the wind. maybe when the combine it with something that makes me invisible ill try it. HAHA


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If it's safe to use indoors that brings up the other question that's been asked, does it put out enough ozone to kill all scent between your stand and an animal standing 40 yards away or is it a gimmick? I'm not sure that will ever be answered, some claim they have been busted using it and some say they never get busted.


THIS!!!!

I don't give a rat's behind if this thing is safe on not, I'll never use it. 

BUT THERE IS NO WAY this thing blankets/hides/cleans OPEN AIR at a deer downwind 40y away. NO FREAKIN WAY. 

THAT IS A SCIENTIFIC IMPOSSIBILITY!

Let's do a test: Go out in your back yard. Place a LARGE box fan (ten times the size of Ozonics) 40y away from you. Turn it on HIGH. Sit in a chair and see if you can feel a breeze from the fan.

Ozonics is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I've watched all your videos. There is ZERO proof they are not smelling you DUE TO OZONICS. They are simply not smelling you/your wind.

How many times are you going to repeat this?




WKP - Todd said:


> Yes, it does work. If you watch our video you can actually see it work. We have actually trained deer to act like they can't figure out what they are smelling.... We're really - really good....


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



newview said:


> You've got alot to learn son. Unfortunately you are too caught up in the marketing end of this sport to even know it. My roots go back to a good ole' Bear Kodiak Magnum with no sights or aluminum arrows. Shooting instinctively a 55 lb. recurve meant you had to get within 20 to 25 yds. to make a humane kill. Cover scent was usually the apple i rubbed on my clothes on the way to my stand. We worked hard to get our bucks back then, but we did it. You started at a young age of 9 or 10 hunting squirrels to learn woodsmanship. With that you learned to move slow and quitely to get your shot. You learned to use shadows and the wind. I could go on, but it would be senseless for someone like you. I feel sorry for you. I'll bet you grew up in the city.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Lets just say for this scenarios sake, that ozonics is perfectly safe and works great. When the wind swirls you catch a very strong whiff of ozone. If humans are capable of smelling it so pugnently a deer will smell it for a loooooong way. Now deer arent dumb and they learn and adapt very quickly and will associate certain smells with danger. For example gasoline, oil, perfume, and on and on. How long will it take for the deer to learn that the ozone smell represents danger. At that point you might as well have the machine setting up there puffing body odor and sweat fumes.


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't have an answer but EPA doesn't have enough credibility to have a say. Do what you like, I use and believe very strongly in using smoke for odor control.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

IndianaPSE said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> I don't give a rat's behind if this thing is safe on not, I'll never use it.
> 
> ...


One of the few that get it.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, I spend a-lot of time in the field, and I show the encounters and all my work on a web show, DVD's, and multiple articals - interviews - and on these forums. My life revolves around becoming a better hunter, and the products I use and endorse makes me a better hunter. From the camo on my back, to the saw in my pack - what I use in the field directly influences my ability to position myself within bow range of big bucks.
> 
> For example, if it weren't for Lone Wolf treestands, I couldn't hunt in many of the areas I hunt (with a cameraman) because the trees are terrible, and Lone Wolf has the best designs for mobility and adjustment on crooked treees. I was not sponsored by Lone Wolf until last year. Before then, I have been showing myself and team members using their stands for 5 years on our vidoes - and wasn't getting ANYTHING in-return. Was I being a product pimp all those years??????
> 
> ...


Todd...just wondering why you don`t make mention of the fact that your company did some design work for, or that you have/had a direct affiliation with, Lone Wolf? Also...I have always wanted to know why, if the products you design, and use, are so greatly superior to everything else on the market, you hunt some of the best big buck ground in the country, and your techniques are so flawless that you record them, and pimp those "instructional" videos on this site, why don`t we see pictures of you with a wall full of giant bucks that you have killed? And by giant I`m talking 160"+. It`s obvious you can talk-the-talk...let`s see what you got.


----------



## frasermark (Jan 12, 2008)

I looked up the price and for that money it wiuld buy alot of baking soda, gas to get to my spots etc. give me more days in the field over any gadget.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

useyourbow said:


> Shouldn't you be out on a ledge somewhere?





Kevin70 said:


> lol I guess we know who's racing to the finish line on this one...162 posts in 4 years on AT, and 30 of them on this one thread....God Speed my friend.


If middle school taunts are all you can manage then you're wasting my time. Put on your big girl panties and try again.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

DParker said:


> If middle school taunts are all you can manage then you're wasting my time. Put on your big girl panties and try again.


31 :wink:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> this thing takes the fun out of hunting and trying to beat the deer and hunting the wind, thats if it really works.


If it actually works I'm in this crowd. Maybe we should invent something that temporarily blinds them so we can walk into the wind, right up to them.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

saskguy said:


> If it actually works I'm in this crowd. Maybe we should invent something that temporarily blinds them so we can walk into the wind, right up to them.


Its called a spotlight...lol


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> How's this?
> View attachment 1436313


That`s not a 160+. While you`re at it show us one hero pic without one of your sponsors` products in it. From reading your posts you should have at least a dozen bigger than that one.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, I guess that 6-1/2 year old buck will have to do.... I don't know what he scored, but I don't know what any of my bucks score because I don't measure them. To me, age is the true challenge. What they have on their head is secondary....

I've passed bigger bucks than I've killed. That's the true test of a hunter IMO. All documented on video mind you. I've not killed a buck in 2 years, but passed multiple deer over 150", and a couple over 160". Keep talking buddy.....

Also, I used to design, engineer, and supply Lone Wolf with products. When the original owner sold the company, I lost the business. For 5 years, I had ZERO affiliation with LW. I even designed for one of their competitors in-case you want to know. Durring that entire time, I never switched stands because LW's are SILENT. 

Thanks for the feedback, I can't get enough of this stuff!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing like a good, ole-fashioned pissing contest on Archerytalk.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Sorry, I guess that 6-1/2 year old buck will have to do.... I don't know what he scored, but I don't know what any of my bucks score because I don't measure them. I've passed bigger bucks than I've killed. That's the true test of a hunter IMO. All documented on video mind you. I've not killed a buck in 2 years, but passed multiple deer over 150", and a couple over 160". Keep talking buddy.....


Give me a second...I`m laughing too hard to type. Okay...I`ve seen you post scores on the web, so there`s that. And not being able to get a shot isn`t passing a shot.

I only mentioned the Lone Wolf thing because you said " I was not sponsored by Lone Wolf until last year. Before then, I have been showing myself and team members using their stands for 5 years on our vidoes - and wasn't getting ANYTHING in-return. Was I being a product pimp all those years??????" acting as if you only used them because they were the best, and had no ulterior motive.

You keep talking buddy...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Show me the scores I've posted online buddy! I've never measured an antler (any antler) in my life; and I'm quite proud of that fact btw...

Also, tell me how a whitetail deer looks at the hunter, sniff's the wind coming from the hunter (proven by milk weed floating in the air), and doesn't alert in a negative way? The video shows this OVER AND OVER, state after state, hunter after hunter. You are telling me that I've talked these world class hunters to lie on-camera for me? Some of these guys are amung the best hunters in the country - are they all just sell-outs???? NONE of them are paid a dime, they hunt on camera for the same reason I do - we enjoy sharing our hunts and documenting all the crazy stuff we see in the field.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You know, just because you've been hunting since your youth doesn't make you an expert on a single thing. I brought my Remington 870 to 5th Grade "show and tell" and loaded it front of the class. I was hunting with it for years before that and still do 45 years later. That makes me an expert about ? Nothing. 

For your guys out there with box fans, you don't understand the science at all and you're starting to sound dumber than dirt. The ozone attaches to your scent molecules up around the tree stand and changes them to an inert molecule without smell. The fan is to just make a "cone" of dispersion that covers your possible scent area so the ozone get's all of your scent molecules first. Once your scent has been changed, it's not ozone anymore and it's not your arm pit smell either. For the deer smelling the ozone advocates; by the time the ozone is down wind that far, it's not ozone anymore and has "cleaned" lot's of different smells out of the forest. 

I did like microwave analogy, everybody said the same thing about them, they even sold and promoted "microwave detectors", how many of your don't have a microwave and how many of you have a microwave detector? Again, I don't even own an Ozonics, nor have I ever hunted around one, but I am/was an atmospheric scientist and I understand dispersion and absorption very well. You guys should really quit while your, well, you should just quit. Really.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Man you guys need to agree to disagree and move on. This is getting as bad as the Bernies stabilizers in the gen arch section. ttt so much that other posts are driven to the bottom that could have otherwise been helpful. Good luck to both sides this season and spend more time scouting then typing on this thread will ya!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Timinator - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Show me the scores I've posted online buddy! I've never measured an antler (any antler) in my life; and I'm quite proud of that fact btw...
> 
> Also, tell me how a whitetail deer looks at the hunter, sniff's the wind coming from the hunter (proven by milk weed floating in the air), and doesn't alert in a negative way? The video shows this OVER AND OVER, state after state, hunter after hunter. You are telling me that I've talked these world class hunters to lie on-camera for me? Some of these guys are amung the best hunters in the country - are they all just sell-outs???? NONE of them are paid a dime, they hunt on camera for the same reason I do - we enjoy sharing our hunts and documenting all the crazy stuff we see in the field.


I saw them years ago on Bowsite. Your buddy stikbow26? verified it for you. 

Look Todd...I couldn`t care less about the products you use, and pimp on this site regularly. Couldn`t care less about your videos either, but if you`re gonna come on here and try to BS us about something then I`m gonna call you out. The guys on this site don`t deserve to be deceived. 

One more thing...don`t refer to me as "buddy". You`re the anti of everything that bowhunting is to me. It`s too bad you don`t understand that, but at least you have a few guys drinking your Kool-Aid. Good luck passing up those 160s.:wink:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks brother! Greatly appreciate the feedback! Good luck this season!

Bowsite back in the day huh? I knew there was something that you resented from somewhere. Thanks for clarifying! I quit going to the bowsite years ago because of guys like you!


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Todd. Keep up the hard work and continue to take the high road. 
Lots of folks have an irrational hatred for those in positions they would love to be themselves. 

hunting170...don't forget your blood pressure meds today. You seem to need them.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

nockedup said:


> Todd. Keep up the hard work and continue to take the high road.
> Lots of folks have an irrational hatred for those in positions they would love to be themselves.
> 
> hunting170...don't forget your blood pressure meds today. You seem to need them.


:thumbs_up


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I really think someone should donate one to me and I'll do a review


----------



## copeland7 (May 5, 2008)

> They work - I garantee it - and so does Ozonic's. Buy one, best investment you will ever make. If you buy one and don't think it works, not only will Ozonic's give you your money back - but I'll send you a Wicked saw for no cost. That's how much I believe in them!


Thats an awesome endorsement from a great deer killer, Mr. Todd Pringnitz... As soon as I can afford it I will be buying one because that guy said to... He knows his stuff...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Timinator said:


> The ozone attaches to your scent molecules up around the tree stand and changes them to an inert molecule without smell.


Oh, sure it does. It has the ability to "go around" the entire outdoor space in which one stands in a tree and masks all of one's odor. Sure it does. Absolutely. I'm not a scientist. I'm an idiot. I'm gullible. Where can I buy one of these brilliant machines?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Oh, sure it does. It has the ability to "go around" the entire outdoor space in which one stands in a tree and masks all of one's odor. Sure it does. Absolutely. I'm not a scientist. I'm an idiot. I'm gullible. Where can I buy one of these brilliant machines?


Sweet, you buy one for Indiana, and it should easily cover me in Kentucky:mg:

I'll buy the rubber deer droppings...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Todd, if it works so well, why in the heck do you need 3 of them above your head when its just 2 hunters? You said it, I didn't. What do you need to carry all your crap to the woods? I know, I know. Lone wolf are so light they practically carry themselves. 
Keep passing up those 160s because if you don't shoot one too soon the rancher will turn bigger bucks loose and herd them past you.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

We use 3 because we have them, and because the 3rd machine allows us to push Ozone in the oposite direction of the primary machines when we are sitting in spots that have inconsistent winds. I have one particular area that has HORRIBLE swirling winds. The wind will actually cycle back and forth (180 degrees), back and forth. It's caused by a winding creek and a big ridge that surrounds the low-land area. Durring one hunt alone this past rut, we had probably close to 25 deer come through, and at least half of them went straight down-wind. Zero snorts, hunting continued and I ended up passing 2 or 3 different 4 year olds that afternoon. All can be seen on our Whitetails, Inc. web show if you wanted to watch first-hand.

Thanks much for all the support. The PM's I've been getting are excellent guys! Thanks for all the interest!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> Durring one hunt alone this past rut, we had probably close to 25 deer come through, and at least half of them went straight down-wind. Zero snorts, hunting continued and I ended up passing 2 or 3 different 4 year olds that afternoon. All can be seen on our Whitetails, Inc. web show if you wanted to watch first-hand./QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly how does this prove Ozonics the answer to not being winded? Gimmie a break.
> 
> ...


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> View attachment 1436337


I take it you are holding out with you're best bucks. Certainly a professional hunter in southeast Iowa using the best equipment available is killing something bigger than 8 pointers! Now i can see why you make your own dvd's instead of starring on the Outdoor Channel!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not a fan of ozonics BUT I'm a HUGE fan of White Knuckle Productions. Todd's videos are some of the best I've seen. His choosing, marketing and designing of products has nothing to do with his ability to produce quality, entertaining videos. He clearly devotes himself to it and does pass deer that I would shoot in a heart beat. Also most of the videos he devotes to footage from other hunters. Cut the guy some slack he is not selling crack to 6 year olds. He's marketing a product to grown men and women.

Now if you want to debate ozonics fine but give him a break


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

newview show us some pics of some bucks that you have shot that are bigger......if they are not then STFU!!!!!!!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

This thread has got me interested enough to try one. One more thing to help cut down scent IMO.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys very much. I could be killing bigger bucks if I had the ground. Most everything I hunt is hunted by others, and I can't control that. I am constantly trying to get on better ground, but on my budget it's tough. I gave up hunting better properties because of politics. I'm just not an antler addict. I've seen what that does to guys first-hand and to me it's not worth it.

If I really wanted to do nothing but kill big bucks, I'd start hunting in 10 states per season with outfitters. It's never been about what I've killed, it's about the journey and the experience. I quit hunting for any other reasons other than my own enjoyment years ago. If you don't like what I'm shooting, then start a video company and compete directly with me. It's not as easy as typing, but it sounds like your an expert so you shouldnt' have any problems.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> I'm not a fan of ozonics BUT I'm a HUGE fan of White Knuckle Productions. Todd's videos are some of the best I've seen. His choosing, marketing and designing of products has nothing to do with his ability to produce quality, entertaining videos. He clearly devotes himself to it and does pass deer that I would shoot in a heart beat. Also most of the videos he devotes to footage from other hunters. Cut the guy some slack he is not selling crack to 6 year olds. He's marketing a product to grown men and women.
> 
> 
> Now if you want to debate ozonics fine but give him a break
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth. Guys on here saying he stands for everything they hate about hunting , yet they're questioning how high his antlers score. Give me a break. Seems they mistaken his extreme passion for hunting for a "young" arrogant know it all. Either that or there's something I'm missing. Dont know Todd from a whole in the wall, but I love his videos. I don't give a crap what he is " trying to sell " to everyone. To me personally being excited and passionate about hunting is what it's all about, and that's all I see in this guy. I don't see a bullsh#%tter in anyway. And even if he is trying to promote some hunting gear that he himself uses, big F'n deal. Don't buy it if you don't like it. No one asked "you" to look out for the rest of us. Good luck this season Todd. Put down a "160 incher " so some of your "fans" will be happy.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

This thread turned into lets bash todd which is pretty sad. Seems like debates turn personal real quick around here. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Timinator said:


> You know, just because you've been hunting since your youth doesn't make you an expert on a single thing. I brought my Remington 870 to 5th Grade "show and tell" and loaded it front of the class. I was hunting with it for years before that and still do 45 years later. That makes me an expert about ? Nothing.


Gotta love home schooling.:darkbeer:


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, pretty sad that a thread regarding Ozonics devolves into a mob mentality attacking someone personally. If bowhunting does not mean utilizing every legal advantage, then do not use Ozonics.

One person with a scientific understanding of the application seems to think that it could possibly work. And, I highly doubt that Timinator is sponsored by Ozonics. I have my common sense doubts that the machine could put out enough Ozone to be effective in an open air, uncontrolled environment. But, I am not going to use the thing whether it is effective or not.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

jacobw said:


> newview show us some pics of some bucks that you have shot that are bigger......if they are not then STFU!!!!!!!


jacobw; you can GTH!!! I don't need to show you anything. I can tell you i have three mounts bigger than Todd's, and one of them was shot 26 yrs. ago. I'm not posting pics, because i'm not pimping any products. I also don't need any resourceful person figuring out where i live and hunt. I will tell you i live in Iowa, and evidently have access to better land than Todd.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

newview said:


> jacobw; you can GTH!!! I don't need to show you anything. I can tell you i have three mounts bigger than Todd's, and one of them was shot 26 yrs. ago. I'm not posting pics, because i'm not pimping any products. I also don't need any resourceful person figuring out where i live and hunt. I will tell you i live in Iowa, and evidently have access to better land than Todd.


Got to put up or shutup around here or you have no credability especially when you've already called someone else out and they delivered. Let's see em, post up. :darkbeer:


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

JWaltrip said:


> Got to put up or shutup around here or you have no credability especially when you've already called someone else out and they delivered. Let's see em, post up. :darkbeer:


X2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm curious to see some of these giants myself.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm curious to see some of these giants myself.[/QUOTE A person would think you would want this thread to die and you just keep dragging it to the top.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. 18 pages of bickering.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Judging by the PM's I've been getting, there are alot of guys out there who are curious about Ozonic's. Any further questions?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Only the ones you continually ignore and refuse to answer. Other than that, no.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

Todd ignore the naysayers.....i have seen all of Todd's videos and i can tell you the WKP team and Todd killed trophys before ozonics and will continue to do so with Ozonics.....Ozonics just helps deer not bust you in the early season when you sweat alot and you kill those sly bucks you will never see otherwise


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

mez said:


> Only the ones you continually ignore and refuse to answer. Other than that, no.


xx2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveB said:


> xx2


Xx3 Todd should be a political genius. Can't answer a direct question

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Judging by the PM's I've been getting, there are alot of guys out there who are curious about Ozonic's. Any further questions?


I am also guessing for every pm you are getting from people who are "curious" that there are 10 times that many people who are tottaly turned off by your attitude and lack of response to direct questions.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> I am also guessing for every pm you are getting from people who are "curious" that there are 10 times that many people who are tottaly turned off by your attitude and lack of response to direct questions.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I think if you go back several pages and read the thread and not act like and idiot you might read where he talked about the product, explained how it worked and talked about his success with it....isnt it time for all the kids to go back to school


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

jacobw said:


> Todd ignore the naysayers.....i have seen all of Todd's videos and i can tell you the WKP team and Todd killed trophys before ozonics and will continue to do so with Ozonics.....Ozonics just helps deer not bust you in the early season when you sweat alot and you kill those sly bucks you will never see otherwise


Just curious, but how do you know this/think this?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

jacobw said:


> I think if you go back several pages and read the thread and not act like and idiot you might read where he talked about the product, explained how it worked and talked about his success with it....isnt it time for all the kids to go back to school


I have been with this thread from page one. Myself along with quite a few others have asked questions that have went unanswered. He keeps dragging this thread back up and every time he does I will again ask questions. 
I am not saying the machine doesn't or can't work because I have never used one. I just want to see some CLAIMS be backed up.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> Just curious, but how do you know this/think this?


Ummm....I know Todd and I personally own all the videos they have....they are raw and uncut showing you real hunting not the scripted kind you see on many of the shows on the outdoor channel. I have also seen it in action many times....just because you do not believe does not mean you need to bash the product....


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I can only answer questions I know. What questions am I avoiding?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> How can you say there's not an arguement for safety? You place the unit directly over your head, you will breath it in at some point if not continually. If the wind changes direction or you stand up you will breath it in.
> 
> The EPA says ozone is dangerous and can damage your lungs and they are not competing with Ozonics so I doubt they are spreading lies because they are scared.


Question 1

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

mez said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> It also isn't the consumer that should be doing independent testing of the product. Easy to make something, market it and then tell the customer to prove it doesn't work. How about a double blinded controlled study with the ozonics being an independent variable? Win win for the company I would think. The science that is out there doesn't support their use in a hunting situation. A lot of work has been done in this area, you have any links to non industry sponsored positive studies?


Question 2

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Bgargasz said:


> Why isn't anyone addressing the EPA? I mean what about that post could leave any room for argument or need to be proved wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


3

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Please show the test where the FBI used a unit approved for enclosed inhabited space in an uncontrolled outdoor environment and beat a drug sniffing dog. Let's see the claim equate apples to apples. Thank you ahead of time for posting this info I am sure you must have in order to make such a claim.


4

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

cornfedkiller said:


> If its not concentrated enough to harm you when you place it two feet above your head in the treestand, how can it be concentrated enough to kill your scent?


And there is much much more but hey you asked for the questions and I gave you just a small percentage

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It has passed ALL government requirements for safety. It has a fan that controls the direction / area of Ozone leaving the machine. It's pretty simple, you guys are over-complicating the truth. The truth is you don't breath ozone because the machine is blowing it AWAY from you!!!!!!!!! What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

and the part where its not ozone anymore after it bonds with bacteria particles neutralizing the scent


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

And you continue to avoid the questions. 

I have asked several times for any kind of scientific proof that the machine works. I get a) no answer or b) another childish rant.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

jacobw said:


> and the part where its not ozone anymore after it bonds with bacteria particles neutralizing the scent


Lol what?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess I don't understand why these questions aren't being posed to the MANUFACTURER? 
Have you tried approaching them with your questions, rather than the guy who supports their product because it's working for him? 

It's pathetic that some of you spend this much time and effort to attack someone about something this insignificant.

I'll pose a few questions for Todd just to gauge how much 'knowledge' he may have about the product beyond simply saying... "It works for me!"

1. Did you have any part in the development of Ozonics? 
2. Are you a scientist with a degree focused in molecular biology?


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had to stop in just to say wow again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

DParker


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

jacobw said:


> Once the ozone molecule bonds with the bacterial molecules it neutralizes the scent and falls to the ground never making it to the nose of the whitetail......the machine has to continually produce ozone yes but....it does not stay ozone after it bonds with bacteria.....did you not have physics in high school or did you not even go to high school!?!?!


I saw the commercial this last weekend and thought it was explained pretty well.
I wouldn't use it in a blind but in open air?.... I could see how it would work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.ozonicshunting.com/how-ozonics-works/how-ozonics-works.html


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

No degree in Science here. How I started working with Ozonic's was ONLY after I used a machine. First night out (August of 2010 I believe?), I saw first hand 3 or 4 bucks 4+ years of age walk straight through our scent at 50 yards. I didn't sleep for like 2 nights because I couldn't wrap my head around it. ALL ON VIDEO! I called the owners, told them my story, and told them I wanted to continue my testing and hunt a complete season with them before we even talked about sponsorship or collaboration.

After using them for the season, I continued talking with Ozonic's and helped advise them of my experiences, issues, and recommendations for the next generation machines. That's where my involvement in development ends. 

I will tell you they hired a PHD chemist to develop the science. Do you want his name, social security number and date of birth?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

nockedup said:


> I guess I don't understand why these questions aren't being posed to the MANUFACTURER?
> Have you tried approaching them with your questions, rather than the guy who supports their product because it's working for him?
> 
> It's pathetic that some of you spend this much time and effort to attack someone about something this insignificant.
> ...



Part of being paid to promote a product is answering questions.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

And yet you again ignore my direct question and come back with yet another childish reply. No one has asked for any personal info from anyone. Great, they hired a PhD, lets see the science.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

mez said:


> And yet you again ignore my direct question and come back with yet another childish reply. No one has asked for any personal info from anyone. Great, they hired a PhD, lets see the science.


How does someone who has no bearing on the technology/science, nor the development of the technology supposed to answer questions about the 'science' aspect? 

What would you like him to say? He did not develop the technology. 
Do you ask the salesman at the car dealership to explain to you how the internal combustion engine works? Or how they are able to increase the MPG? Is the salesman expected to know how airbags work? Is it all just a bunch of lies, because he doesn't have the answer? 


What about the guys using hunting clothing with scent elimination technology? 
Would you consistently nail them for not having the answers behind the science used to develop the technology or EXACTLY how and why it works?

For Todd to sit here and even engage you guys is amazing to me. 
Most everyone else would have tuned out and signed off. 
Threads like this are the reason why we don't see more hunting personalities on here. You all act like a bunch of idiots and try to goat people into saying something you can attack them even more for.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

I am _mez_merized by what I am reading! Why don't you cut the guy some slack?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

nockedup said:


> How does someone who has no bearing on the technology/science, nor the development of the technology supposed to answer questions about the 'science' aspect?
> 
> What would you like him to say? He did not develop the technology.
> Do you ask the salesman at the car dealership to explain to you how the internal combustion engine works? Or how they are able to increase the MPG? Is the salesman expected to know how airbags work? Is it all just a bunch of lies, because he doesn't have the answer?
> ...


What you said is actually true. But if you read through the thread and pay attention to dates, Todd is the one who keeps dragging the thread up. So maybe he likes the back and forth. Simmer down momma Todd is a big boy now.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

What is the measured mg/hr of these 2 units?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

A big boy I am, and it doesn't bother me. No-matter what, you can't make everyone happy. Learned that long ago, and built a tough skin over the years defending products I believe in. 

I'm pretty sure if you wanted to know more about the chemistry of Ozone, you could find out by google searching. I'm doubting you actually want to know however.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Wicked Saws sales must be slipping! Todd has more time to devote to Ozonics. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

newview said:


> Wicked Saws sales must be slipping! Todd has more time to devote to Ozonics. Keep up the good work!


Wow the jealousy on this thread is a riot!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> Oh, sure it does. It has the ability to "go around" the entire outdoor space in which one stands in a tree and masks all of one's odor. Sure it does. Absolutely. I'm not a scientist. I'm an idiot. I'm gullible. Where can I buy one of these brilliant machines?



I'm sorry if you can't wrap your mind around some basic chemistry and science. It's not my job to educate you and honestly I'm more than qualified to offer an opinion on how ozone technology affects scent molecules. If you think 20 years from now there will be no new products that help decrease the odds of a deer smelling you, you are sadly behind the times even more so than your ignorance of general science. I suggest you do a basic Google search on ozone and spend a few moments bringing yourself into, hopefully, at least the 20th century, if you're lucky you can keep reading and make it all the way to the 21st century which you should try to be living in. If you aren't one already, you'd make a very good democrat.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Timinator said:


> I'm sorry if you can't wrap your mind around some basic chemistry and science. It's not my job to educate you and honestly I'm more than qualified to offer an opinion on how ozone technology affects scent molecules.


That's funny. Basic science says for ozone to be effective, it must be present in minimum quantities. It also says there are maximum quantities allowed for it to be used in attended enclosed areas. To be listed for enclosed, the amounts are severely limited. So limited that if used in an open totally uncontrolled environment, it is virtually impossible for the output levels to be high enough to have any effect whatsoever. Ozonics claim somehow this is not so and Todd has posted several times they have had the unit tested - including an FBI and an independent lab - proving that they somehow how overcome the listings limitations and that it is both safe and effective as claimed. In spite of numerous requests for these results to be offered which would eliminate all possible doubts, the company and or Todd refuse to do so. And the ones asking are cast by a few as bashers, whiners, ignorant, etc, while all they are asking is to be shown the results that have been claimed by the supporters to exist.

One thing for sure though as someone pointed out, Todd is getting great exposure here - probably the best ever.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> What you said is actually true. But if you read through the thread and pay attention to dates, Todd is the one who keeps dragging the thread up. So maybe he likes the back and forth. Simmer down momma Todd is a big boy now.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


:drama:
I like how you try and ridicule me for not agreeing with your ridiculous questions and joining in on the mob. 
Is there a problem with him drawing attention to a product he supports? While guys like you try to rip Todd, you're helping generate interest from guys who are looking for any edge to help them in the field. Sure you might get some guys join you and bash Ozonics or Todd, but reality is that guys like you generate more curiosity and sell more ozonics than you realize. 
Keep attacking someone for supporting something that doesn't negatively affect you or the sport in any way, because atleast you have some entertainment value.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

SteveB said:


> That's funny. Basic science says for ozone to be effective, it must be present in minimum quantities. It also says there are maximum quantities allowed for it to be used in attended enclosed areas. To be listed for enclosed, the amounts are severely limited. So limited that if used in an open totally uncontrolled environment, it is virtually impossible for the output levels to be high enough to have any effect whatsoever. Ozonics claim somehow this is not so and Todd has posted several times they have had the unit tested - including an FBI and an independent lab - proving that they somehow how overcome the listings limitations and that it is both safe and effective as claimed. *In spite of numerous requests for these results to be offered which would eliminate all possible doubts, the company and or Todd refuse to do so. And the ones asking are cast by a few as bashers, whiners, ignorant, etc, while all they are asking is to be shown the results that have been claimed by the supporters to exist.*
> 
> One thing for sure though as someone pointed out, Todd is getting great exposure here - probably the best ever.


Have you once even attempted to contact the company and request the information you're asking ITT? 
It's a rhetorical question, because I'm certain you haven't.

If you had a company with a successful product that was generating strong interest and growing in size, would you release the specifications for anyone to copy the product, because Steve B on archerytalk.com wants wansers wight now? 

The ignorance and idiocracy ITT is at an all time high for AT.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

nockedup said:


> The ignorance and idiocracy ITT is at an all time high for AT.


Yes it is, but one day you will grow up.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

DParker


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

nockedup said:


> Have you once even attempted to contact the company and request the information you're asking ITT?
> It's a rhetorical question, because I'm certain you haven't.
> 
> If you had a company with a successful product that was generating strong interest and growing in size, would you release the specifications for anyone to copy the product, because Steve B on archerytalk.com wants wansers wight now?
> ...


They are selling - its up to them.
I can't imagine Todd has not made them aware of this thread and it's questions - which if they addressed with the info Todd
has repeatedly said they have, would send sales thru the roof. The only ignorance and idiocracy I see is refusal to do this. 
Remember scentloc "worked" at one time - especially for all it's promoters.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I already quoted the owner of Ozonic's. Go back and read it. Any information they wanted me to provide has already been done so. Beyond that, it's out of my control. 

Thanks so much for the feedback, keep it coming!

And my saws don't slip, they cut.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

So the answer to my question is I can go to Google and do a search for the chemistry of Ozone?


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

SteveB said:


> They are selling - its up to them.
> I can't imagine Todd has not made them aware of this thread and it's questions - which if they addressed with the info Todd
> has repeatedly said they have, would send sales thru the roof. The only ignorance and idiocracy I see is refusal to do this.
> Remember scentloc "worked" at one time - especially for all it's promoters.


It's up to a company to disclose the secrets of their products? 
What the hell are you talking about? 
It's quite obvious that the detractors and naysayers ITT are not business owners or even remotely understand how to run a business. 


Also, activated carbon was not invented by scentlok. It was a technology created by the military (or their contractors) that was put into civilian use. 
Somehow Scentblocker escapes the attacks here, because they weren't as bold with their marketing as scentlok.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Yes it is, but one day you will grow up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


You're a joke pal. Until you bring something credible to the table, let the adults have a discussion about their disagreement.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

mez said:


> So the answer to my question is I can go to Google and do a search for the chemistry of Ozone?


Call or email OZONICS. I would figure with nearly 100% certainty you haven't attempted to get answers from them.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You should already be as scent free aready as possible and you have a continuous source of fan aspirated ozone washing over you. The concentration of ozone does not have to be very high because the ozone molecule, by nature, easily reacts with scent molecules. Remember, it's a continous source of ozone being washed over what "should" be a decreasing souce of scent (you) the longer you're still in your stand. Not to side track this, but think about how little chlorine is needed to kill all the bacteria in water. It only needs a few minutes of contact too to kill over 99% of the bacteria. Same general idea.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

nockedup said:


> Call or email OZONICS. I would figure with nearly 100% certainty you haven't attempted to get answers from them.


Wouldn`t that be like calling Scent Lok/Scent Blocker and asking them if there product really worked?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

nockedup said:


> Call or email OZONICS. I would figure with nearly 100% certainty you haven't attempted to get answers from them.


If they didn't have a paid spokesperson on here soliciting questions I would do that.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Sooooooooo...???


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Call Ozonic's if you have any questions I can't answer. They are great guys and would be happy to answer any questions I may not be able to. Thanks guys!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> It has passed ALL government requirements for safety. It has a fan that controls the direction / area of Ozone leaving the machine. It's pretty simple, you guys are over-complicating the truth. The truth is you don't breath ozone because the machine is blowing it AWAY from you!!!!!!!!! What part of that don't you understand?


wow, you hunt stands where the wind blows one direction all the time! Man, I need to move


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Call Ozonic's if you have any questions I can't answer. They are great guys and would be happy to answer any questions I may not be able to. Thanks guys!


Lol! It happens again! Thread has been dead for days and Todd drags it back up. Come'on you mother hens protect him again.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, I'm busy working. I don't get on here everyday, so when I do, I check the threads. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

str_8_shot said:


> wow, you hunt stands where the wind blows one direction all the time! Man, I need to move


I think his point is pretty easy to understand. If the wind is blowing in your face or at the side of your face and the machine is behind you, you aren't going to be breathing it.
If the wind is to your back it's not going to be inhaled unless maybe you are just sucking wind that friggin hard!.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

str_8_shot said:


> wow, you hunt stands where the wind blows one direction all the time! Man, I need to move


Is there any sense in this statment? Other than you don't understand the premise of how the machine operates... 

I'm still undecided...and have no ties good or bad to Todd...but at least can grasp the basics of the machine and how it could work.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Sorry, I'm busy working. I don't get on here everyday, so when I do, I check the threads. Thanks for the feedback!


Isn't about time for you to bring the Wicked Saws thread back up? I haven't seen that awesome thread for at least five days!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You should try one of our saws if you think the thread is awesome! Thanks for the feedback brother - always good to hear from my #1 fan!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Todd, you should sell some of your products in a bundle or group. Name it the "newviews choice" I have to admit you do have a good sense of humor.


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

tiny52 said:


> I think his point is pretty easy to understand. If the wind is blowing in your face or at the side of your face and the machine is behind you, you aren't going to be breathing it.
> If the wind is to your back it's not going to be inhaled unless maybe you are just sucking wind that friggin hard!.





[email protected] said:


> Is there any sense in this statment? Other than you don't understand the premise of how the machine operates...
> 
> I'm still undecided...and have no ties good or bad to Todd...*but at least can grasp the basics of the machine and how it could work*.


SO...if its behind you and the wind shifts to that direction (now the machine/"toy" is blowing right toward you), your breathing it in...NO? I must be the only person who hunts trees where the wind doesn't come from the same direction all the time.

Taken from the EPA website:


"The same chemical properties that allow high concentrations of ozone to react with organic material outside the body give it the ability to react with similar organic material that makes up the body, and potentially cause harmful health consequences. When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs (see - "Ozone and Your Health" - www.epa.gov/airnow/brochure.html). Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and, throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Healthy people, as well as those with respiratory difficulty, can experience breathing problems when exposed to ozone. Exercise during exposure to ozone causes a greater amount of ozone to be inhaled, and increases the risk of harmful respiratory effects. Recovery from the harmful effects can occur following short-term exposure to low levels of ozone, but health effects may become more damaging and recovery less certain at higher levels or from longer exposures (US EPA, 1996a, 1996b).


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> You should try one of our saws if you think the thread is awesome! Thanks for the feedback brother - always good to hear from my #1 fan!


I use a Hooyman, and Stihl chainsaws. I've been using them for 40 yrs. and they work just fine. I'm afraid you came along way too late for me to care about. Besides i have hunting knives that will saw off limbs at the trunk. Maybe you should invest into an extendable saw.


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

public land said:


> What is the measured mg/hr of these 2 units?


Does anyone know the mg/hr output of the units?


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

public land said:


> Does anyone know the mg/hr output of the units?


No. Im sure SOMEONE somewhere knows. I might call Ozonics and ask. Perhaps they will tell me but I doubt it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

The only answer you are going to get is put three of them over your head and "it works" 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

gotcha ... I'm here to educate, inform and help. once the proper info is on the table the education can begin. 
Looks Grim dark and cold at the end of this road.

Be Smart Be Safe Enjoy the Hunt


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Newview, the patents already in the works on the pole saw. I'll have something available soon enough, but I'm not planning on getting a sale from you - so don't worry about it.

It's passed all regulations (for the 100th time), for INDOOR USE.

If the wind switches and you are in a seated position (with the unit high enough to handle you standing up), it will likely just blow past you. It's dispursed (chemically reacts) within a couple seconds of leaving the machine. So what you are breathing is NOT ozone at that point. Beyond that I'm not an expert on chemical engineering, but it stinks - and if I don't smell it, then I'm not inhaling it. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## mike.casey (Jan 10, 2012)

NTYMADATER said:


> Maybe not fire smoke but cigarette smoke yes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You do know cigarettes smoke because they are on fire correct? Tobacco is just a leaf. I'm not a cigarette smoker, but it doesn't make a lot sense for a deer to be afraid of one and not the other.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, the patents already in the works on the pole saw. I'll have something available soon enough, but I'm not planning on getting a sale from you - so don't worry about it.
> 
> It's passed all regulations (for the 100th time), for INDOOR USE.
> 
> If the wind switches and you are in a seated position (with the unit high enough to handle you standing up), it will likely just blow past you. It's dispursed (chemically reacts) within a couple seconds of leaving the machine. So what you are breathing is NOT ozone at that point. Beyond that I'm not an expert on chemical engineering, but it stinks - and if I don't smell it, then I'm not inhaling it. Pretty straight forward.


Ok now I am super confused? In an outdoor, open air setting, the ozone is chemically negative in 2 seconds? How does the ozone catch up to my scent molecules and neutralize them in 2 seconds or less?? Btw if you have the machine over your head and slightly downwind if the wind switches I don't see how the ozone would be chemicaly dead in less then 2 ft of travel and be able to provide the "curtain" of protection the website says it does. 
And we haven't even talked about evening thermals pushing wind DOWN on evening hunts..............

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Ok now I am super confused? In an outdoor, open air setting, the ozone is chemically negative in 2 seconds? How does the ozone catch up to my scent molecules and neutralize them in 2 seconds or less?? Btw if you have the machine over your head and slightly downwind if the wind switches I don't see how the ozone would be chemicaly dead in less then 2 ft of travel and be able to provide the "curtain" of protection the website says it does.
> And we haven't even talked about evening thermals pushing wind DOWN on evening hunts..............
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Maybe swirling wind is just a KY/IN thing...

Something that makes you cough, wheeze or gives you a headache... sound like just what you need 30feet up a tree.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, the patents already in the works on the pole saw. I'll have something available soon enough, but I'm not planning on getting a sale from you - so don't worry about it.


That's correct. Like i said before; you are plenty late in the game. I've been using a GOOD 10' pole saw for many years. Just like your deer hunting. You are a day late, and a dollar short.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Timinator said:


> I'm sorry if you can't wrap your mind around some basic chemistry and science. It's not my job to educate you and honestly I'm more than qualified to offer an opinion on how ozone technology affects scent molecules. If you think 20 years from now there will be no new products that help decrease the odds of a deer smelling you, you are sadly behind the times even more so than your ignorance of general science. I suggest you do a basic Google search on ozone and spend a few moments bringing yourself into, hopefully, at least the 20th century, if you're lucky you can keep reading and make it all the way to the 21st century which you should try to be living in. If you aren't one already, you'd make a very good democrat.


Congratulations. You're obviously a brilliant scientist, you're qualified to support Ozonics and prove it's a brilliant machine that outsmarts a deer's nose. Congratulations again. You're clearly a better man than I. And you're more qualified to insult and judge. Nice. You're also clairvoyant, or at least you have that quality based on your assumption of my political views.

Moving on...

At any point, nobody on here is arguing the molecular science of ozone attaching itself to a scent molecule, yada, yada, yada. I leave that up to the brilliant scientists like Timinator here. And, if you really read this thread, nobody is out to bash Todd (although, he does need a marketing coach IMO 'cause he has no clue on how to professionally respond i.e. like Mike from Magnus who so professionally and politely comes on here and talks shop with folks). 

There are two arguments going on this *PUBLIC FORUM*, by mostly adults:

1) Somebody is asking for proof/data/results on the safety issue of ozone, and nothing is being provided (I could care less about this point, I'm never using it)

and

2) For Ozonics to claim the little machine with a small fan sends enough "scrubbed" air presented as "scent-free" into an open/outdoor space to cover the entire envelope of air heading toward a down wind deer, is well, IMO, a lotta hot air. And I'll be the first to admit I am NOT a scientist (thank God). Not buyin' it - literally and figuratively.

I'm going out under the ozone to shoot some arrows. Hilarious!


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> Newview, the patents already in the works on the pole saw. I'll have something available soon enough, but I'm not planning on getting a sale from you - so don't worry about it.
> 
> It's passed all regulations (for the 100th time), for INDOOR USE.
> 
> If the wind switches and you are in a seated position (with the unit high enough to handle you standing up), it will likely just blow past you. It's dispursed (chemically reacts) within a couple seconds of leaving the machine. So what you are breathing is NOT ozone at that point. Beyond that I'm not an expert on chemical engineering, but it stinks - and if I don't smell it, then I'm not inhaling it. Pretty straight forward.


Where do i begin. 
I'm not sure if this quote was directed to me?
All i asked for was specs of 03 output however the company decided to measure it.

"It's passed all regulations (for the 100th time), for INDOOR USE."

1st thing you need to understand is because a product passes "Government" standards does in no way mean its safe .. k that's out of the way I'm sure we can all agree on this.
I'm well aware of how ozone works I'm not here to down any products,manufactures or sellers, just to discuss the products possibilities or dangers as a hunter in a hunting situation.

"It's dispersed (chemically reacts) within a couple seconds of leaving the machine"

False corona discharge produces the 03 molecule immediately it then has a half life of 1/2 hour.

The colorful graph on the site which shows the o3 moving right along with the Human scent. False 03 is heavier than air.
http://www.ozonicshunting.com/product/hr-150-ground-blind.html in a blind with no wind you will not get an o3 pattern as this graph on the left displays making it very unsafe. Ozone will fill that blind from the ground up without a proper o3 measuring device/alarm this would never be a Safe product.

I've used Ozone many different ways to disinfect and deodorize in high concentration via corona discharge and low via ultraviolet light, it is very destructive in nature. My original Question was geared toward my answer that "you cannot tell me how much the unit produces as the output changes with environmental conditions" not to sound arrogant this is probably the reason my question went unanswered.
Everything I've posted is Factual Knowledge its not meant to dis credit any product service or offend anyone. I hope this helps 

Be safe Be Smart Enjoy the hunt


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Newview, you are right buddy. Sorry I tried arguing with someone who obviously is a better hunter than myself. Good luck this fall, I hope you are very sucessful. Be safe out there all of you guys. 

I'm busy hanging/ trimmming stands trying to what I can to be successful myself this season. Unfortanately, that also means I don't have much time. If anyone has any real questions they would like to ask me about Ozonic's functionality, send me an email at [email protected]

Thanks all - OVER AND OUT.....


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice deer, "people throw rock at things that shine". Haters are everywhere!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes-sir, and I take it as a compliment!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Yes-sir, and I take it as a compliment!


I thought you were busy doing something? As for your deer; my sons have taken larger deer than yours! Are you sure you're hunting Iowa?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> I thought you were busy doing something? As for your deer; my sons have taken larger deer than yours! Are you sure you're hunting Iowa?


Let's see the pics 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

newview said:


> I thought you were busy doing something? As for your deer; my sons have taken larger deer than yours! Are you sure you're hunting Iowa?


Yeah, show the pics!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Photoshop takes time for some people


----------



## ricetime (Oct 15, 2008)

I use this....works great.....http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Log6_Ozone_Generator&aID=501A11G&merchID=4006


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

Mez: Have you tried one?
I woud like to know if anyone who has tried one of these units has been dissatisfied...



mez said:


> No they don't work. The science is very clear on the subject.
> 
> Of course the company offers a money back guarantee. Statistically less than 2% of people will ever bother with getting their money back when something doesn't work.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

A buddy of mine swears by his. Been using them for 3 yrs now and he has killed some good bucks that he says it would not have been for the ozonics, he would not have shot them. I just bought one and am a little hesitant on using it, but I trust my buddy. Gonna give it a try tomorrow with 2 people in the blind.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

There you go, another person who has to be lying about Ozonic's being effective! he he..... 

Newview, I don't kill bucks anymore. It takes far more of a man to do such a thing, I'm just into videography and venison and leaving the killing up to real men like you. I'll stick to killing alot of does. This one is for you buddy!


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

I looked at one of these things at Bass Pro Shop. In my opinion, this thing is heavy, bulky and very expensive. Even if it did work, I wouldn't buy one for all those reason. $300.00 is a lot to spend on something that may or may not work and I'm not willing to take that chance. An old man once told me "Sometimes the lure is designed to catch the fisherman instead of the fish".


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It's $400.00, and comes with a money back garantee. If you don't think it works, return it. How many other scent elimination products offer the same no-questions asked garantee?


----------



## Rolandd (Mar 15, 2010)

Can someone explain how this works in anything other than perfectly still air conditions? I'm not bashing, seriously would like to know. I consider myself a fairly logical thinker and I can't get my mind around how this works with breezes greater than 5 mph, up drafts, thermals, etc. A ground blind or enclosed situation makes sense.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Also, #1 Fan - this is my target buck this year. I think if I work really hard I may get a crack at him! He seems pretty dominant in my area! He's the reason I think I'm not killing any big bucks like you buddy!

View attachment 1462086
View attachment 1462086


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Deer know the difference? well no wonder!!!!! LOL I dont smoke but would say in a deers mind smoke is smoke they cant ration between diffrences.


NTYMADATER said:


> Maybe not fire smoke but cigarette smoke yes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I posted this on another Ozonics thread. It's from the EPA. http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I went to Bass Pro Shop today to buy an Ozonics and they were sold out. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

so....do they actually work?...please only respond if you have experience with it


----------



## whitetail3131 (Mar 14, 2011)

i have used one for 2 years now and love it mine has 2 dif settings one for blind and one for stand if you use it in blind on stand setting it is alittle strong. If you use it the way they say it is fine i think alot of my hunts would have ended alot different if it was not for the ozonics that just my two cents


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm.... I'm noticing a trend here with people who have used them. Anyone else?


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I havent read the whole thread just this page, but all im going to say is if you've never used a product, tested it, researched etc. I dont believe you are justified to call shenanigans.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems like a cool idea btw.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Got my ozonics today. Initial thoughts are fan seems loud. Season doesn't start till October. I'll post more results throughout the season. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Hmmm.... I'm noticing a trend here with people who have used them. Anyone else?


Yep...they are either 1. Sponsored by Ozonics, 2. A dealer getting an Ozonics at a discount, 3. Don`t understand how wind thermals work, or 4. Too embarrassed to admit that they spent $400 for a fancy fan.:wink:


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

#4... Lmao!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Hunting170, "Don't understand wind thermals work".... So, you don't get winded ever because you do know how to use thermals when hunting whitetails? Please explain, I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.

I'm assuming you have multiple stands set in each location so as the atmosphere warms in the morning (cools at night), you can make adjustments with these thermal changes? Am I correct in my assumption? I do know guys who actually do this, and they are absolute WORLD CLASS WHITETAIL HUNTERS. I am not afraid to admit, I'm not that good. Instead I use the best insurance policy you can buy; it's called Ozonc's; and they work!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> Yep...they are either 1. Sponsored by Ozonics, 2. A dealer getting an Ozonics at a discount, 3. Don`t understand how wind thermals work, or 4. Too embarrassed to admit that they spent $400 for a fancy fan.:wink:


Like it!


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> Yep...they are either 1. Sponsored by Ozonics, 2. A dealer getting an Ozonics at a discount, 3. Don`t understand how wind thermals work, or 4. Too embarrassed to admit that they spent $400 for a fancy fan.:wink:


So where does tried the product and gave it a chance that it would work fit in there? I am neither sponsored by ozonics. I DID not get it at a discout (I wish). I DO understand wind thermals. I am not embarrassed that I spent 300 for a fancy fan. I did try it, didnt get winded at all try her best to get me.... so there is a chance that it works. Why are people so judgmental around here..


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

madisonjar said:


> So where does tried the product and gave it a chance that it would work fit in there? I am neither sponsored by ozonics. I DID not get it at a discout (I wish). I DO understand wind thermals. I am not embarrassed that I spent 300 for a fancy fan. I did try it, didnt get winded at all try her best to get me.... so there is a chance that it works. Why are people so judgmental around here..


Park your $300 or $400 fancy fan on the shoulders of your trophy pics like Todd. Todd even wears a black cap and sweatshirt with Ozonics in white bold letters in his trophy photo. I'm sure sponsorship has some bearing on that decision, but at least it wasn't a booner. Look out if he ever does kill a booner, Todd will become Ozonics number one poster child!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't understand why there's a debate still?

There's another recent thread that proves the little machine works. 

Debate over!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> I don't understand why there's a debate still?
> 
> There's another recent thread that proves the little machine works.
> 
> Debate over!


Check out Iowawhitetail people. Todd lives in Iowa, and they're getting sick of his endless promoting of this machine also. Maybe once Todd has killed something worth bragging about someone will listen. Until then he is just another wannabe!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

LOL ill put this out with my full scent lok suit and call a deer in with the cruncher. I'm in the wrong industry I need to create worthless hunting products and sell them.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

bghunter777 said:


> LOL ill put this out with my full scent lok suit and call a deer in with the cruncher. I'm in the wrong industry I need to create worthless hunting products and sell them.


I will say thats funny right there, as I was getting ready for the season I was going through my dads archery box looking for some heads he had of mine and saw the cruncher in there, he quickly took it away from me and hid it, lol....


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

mn5503 said:


> I don't understand why there's a debate still?
> 
> There's another recent thread that proves the little machine works.
> 
> Debate over!


There is nothing in that thread remotely resembling proof - same as this one.
There are a bunch of questions - same as this one - that are totally ignored by the salesmen.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

SteveB said:


> There is nothing in that thread remotely resembling proof - same as this one.
> There are a bunch of questions - same as this one - that are totally ignored by the salesmen.


You missed the sarcasm dripping from my post


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

:wink::wink:


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

Just before the carbon clothing craze (some people were wearing the military carbon suits back then) we tested ozone as a way to sanitize water in tanks and water lines used to supply water to research animals. Because you shouldn't/can't release ozone into the plant I used a carbon filter on the tank breather to scrub the ozone. One day someone broke the filter off the tank breather and the whole plant was exposed to the O3. More than a few people went home with headaches and nausea. That was in a large plant area. So my take is carbon works and O3 can make you sick.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Hunting170, "Don't understand wind thermals work".... So, you don't get winded ever because you do know how to use thermals when hunting whitetails? Please explain, I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I'm assuming you have multiple stands set in each location so as the atmosphere warms in the morning (cools at night), you can make adjustments with these thermal changes? Am I correct in my assumption? I do know guys who actually do this, and they are absolute WORLD CLASS WHITETAIL HUNTERS. I am not afraid to admit, I'm not that good. Instead I use the best insurance policy you can buy; it's called Ozonc's; and they work!


Todd...you`re a walking, talking, typing billboard. People are starting to figure that out. You would have PETA as a sponsor if they gave you something for free.

Ozonics may work, and may not. I`ll never know, or care. I learned along time ago how to use the wind to my advantage. If the wind is wrong for my favorite spot I simply hunt another spot, or don`t hunt that day. It`s really simple.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> Todd...you`re a walking, talking, typing billboard. People are starting to figure that out. You would have PETA as a sponsor if they gave you something for free.
> 
> Ozonics may work, and may not. I`ll never know, or care. I learned along time ago how to use the wind to my advantage. If the wind is wrong for my favorite spot I simply hunt another spot, or don`t hunt that day. It`s really simple.


Exactly!! I have learned a secret that has saved me tons of money. I learned how to hunt. Yep, it's that simple if you know how to hunt you don't need this pos machines humming over your head puffing ozone.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I want one! I am a tech Junkie and a brand new bowhunter, if I had the money I would have one already but I will just have to wait. Time to give my wallet a break till next year


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but that's not me in the picture. May want to check your facts before you spread lies. And THANK YOU for the continued exposure! Greatly appreciate it!

#1 Fan (or Newview if you wish); isn't the world record eastern turkey with a bow (on-video to-boot) something to brag about? Oh, I supposed you have more than one world record animal... You still haven't posted any pictures of your giant bucks. I'm guessing your afraid to expose you're identity? What are you afraid of? Talk is cheap, and typing is even easier my #1 fan brother from a different brother!!!

Good luck this fall, I'm so excited to get out in the field and underachieve (only for my #1 Fan) I can hardly sleep! XOXO....


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Does anybody think it's weird that the half dozen or so people on this thread that are defending it and talking how great it is have less than 250 or so posts? Scroll through the entire thread and you'll see what I am talking about...a mod should remove this entire thread because it's SPAM!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> #1 Fan (or Newview if you wish); isn't the world record eastern turkey with a bow (on-video to-boot) something to brag about?


OMG!! I had no idea we were in the presence of greatness!! I can believe you'd record a turkey kill for recognition.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

TheScOuT said:


> Does anybody think it's weird that the half dozen or so people on this thread that are defending it and talking how great it is have less than 250 or so posts? Scroll through the entire thread and you'll see what I am talking about...a mod should remove this entire thread because it's SPAM!


Everything Todd posts, by definition, is SPAM.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

So if someone has thousands of Internet posts it makes them a good hunter and all around knowledgable? A 13 year old could have 2000 posts but I doubt I'd want his advice.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

If the company can't "prove" in the machine works as stated... its a pretty safe bet it DOESN'T!!!!!


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

If it was 100% proven to work and 100% proven to be safe, I still wouldn't use it. Got to draw the line somewhere. Heck, I'd rather shoot a deer with a crossbow.:wink:


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

str_8_shot said:


> If the company can't "prove" in the machine works as stated... its a pretty safe bet it DOESN'T!!!!!


We have a winner!!
Same thing happened with Scent Lok.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

SteveB said:


> We have a winner!!
> Same thing happened with Scent Lok.


I always thought testimonials proved a product works...and about the 250 or less posts, what does that have to do with anything other then we might not sit on a forum and post all day? take this weekend for example I was out scouting and getting ready for the season and didnt have time to get on here at all.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

madisonjar said:


> I always thought testimonials proved a product works...


You thought incorrectly.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

madisonjar said:


> I always thought testimonials proved a product works...and about the 250 or less posts,


How did that work out for ScentLoc?


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I think scent loc won their law suit if I'm not mistaken. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

DParker said:


> You thought incorrectly.


Lol okay.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coalboy (May 4, 2012)

After all the "prove it works" testimonies and comments......Can anyone prove it *don't Work?!?!?!*
i.e. being smelt while running it


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I say everyone in this thread throw $1 into a common pool of money. Someone buy one, use it on a hunt and send it to the next person on the list. When its all said and done we sell it in the classifieds and send the money to catch a dream. 

Then everyone can see for themselves, form an opinion and only be out $1.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> I say everyone in this thread throw $1 into a common pool of money. Someone buy one, use it on a hunt and send it to the next person on the list. When its all said and done we sell it in the classifieds and send the money to catch a dream.
> 
> Then everyone can see for themselves, form an opinion and only be out $1.


I bought one and plan on posting my results as i use it. I'm not on any prostaff so it will be completely unbiased. I am skeptical of using it in an open air environment but I'm keeping an open mind. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty sad what hunting has come to


----------



## coalboy (May 4, 2012)

Do you have, or tried one sir?


HCH said:


> Pretty sad what hunting has come to


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

coalboy said:


> Do you have, or tried one sir?


And the point of your question is??

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

coalboy said:


> After all the "prove it works" testimonies and comments......Can anyone prove it *don't Work?!?!?!*
> i.e. being smelt while running it


The "prove it works" has to do with a company trying to sell something! To say " prove it doesn't work" we're not trying to sell you nothing! If they "did" produce an item that works, they should have no problem proving it...


----------



## coalboy (May 4, 2012)

Have you been busted using one or contracted a deadly lung desease?


hooiserarcher said:


> And the point of your question is??
> 
> sent from my rotary phone


----------



## coalboy (May 4, 2012)

I was mainly interested in hearing from someone that made the investment and can say it didn't help one bit. That they got busted by a button head on the first day out or something. 
The testimonials of, "I killed the biggest doe ever" could have happened with or without ozonics given all sorts of variables. But being detected while in fact using it....well that's pretty solid evidence right there.



str_8_shot said:


> The "prove it works" has to do with a company trying to sell something! To say " prove it doesn't work" we're not trying to sell you nothing! If they "did" produce an item that works, they should have no problem proving it...


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

coalboy said:


> I was mainly interested in hearing from someone that made the investment and can say it didn't help one bit. That they got busted by a button head on the first day out or something.
> The testimonials of, "I killed the biggest doe ever" could have happened with or without ozonics given all sorts of variables. But being detected while in fact using it....well that's pretty solid evidence right there.


If you are looking for a way to kill a deer without learning how to hunt; buy one. It's that simple! Then post your amazing results on AT so everyone else can use the miracle machine! We can all become TV celebrities and have other products sponsor us, because we have figured out a way to kill ole' mossy horns without him knowing we are even there. No need for skills; just fork out the money for the miracle machine!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

You might even kill the next world record turkey with the miracle machine!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

newview said:


> You might even kill the next world record turkey with the miracle machine!


You know turkeys can't smell right?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> If you are looking for a way to kill a deer without learning how to hunt; buy one. It's that simple! Then post your amazing results on AT so everyone else can use the miracle machine! We can all become TV celebrities and have other products sponsor us, because we have figured out a way to kill ole' mossy horns without him knowing we are even there. No need for skills; just fork out the money for the miracle machine!


So i guess you make your own longbow and arrows then nap some flint for broadheads hunt from the ground and only wear clothes and shoes you made yourself since using any gadgets is cheating and not really hunting. Just admit you can't afford one and you're jealous of anyone that can. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> So i guess you make your own longbow and arrows then nap some flint for broadheads hunt from the ground and only wear clothes and shoes you made yourself since using any gadgets is cheating and not really hunting. Just admit you can't afford one and you're jealous of anyone that can.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm glad you spent the money. I hope for your sake you become a better hunter using it!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> I'm glad you spent the money. I hope for your sake you become a better hunter using it!


Feel free to check out my albums I have done pretty good in the past. I'm always looking for ways to get better.


----------



## coalboy (May 4, 2012)

newview said:


> If you are looking for a way to kill a deer without learning how to hunt; buy one. It's that simple! Then post your amazing results on AT so everyone else can use the miracle machine! We can all become TV celebrities and have other products sponsor us, because we have figured out a way to kill ole' mossy horns without him knowing we are even there. No need for skills; just fork out the money for the miracle machine!


Again, this answers nothing....but thanks again for your 2 cents hunt master


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

coalboy said:


> Again, this answers nothing....but thanks again for your 2 cents hunt master


You are welcome. You can buy alot of books on learning how to hunt for $400!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Feel free to check out my albums I have done pretty good in the past. I'm always looking for ways to get better.


Have you tried hunting out of state? You'll probably find bigger bucks.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Speaking Of books you might like a little light reading newview.











Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Speaking Of books you might like a little light reading newview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already read it. Has nothing of value to hunting skills. I bet it really helped you though!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Lol
Hunting skills, nun chuck skills, karate skills 
Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Lol
> Hunting skills, nun chuck skills, karate skills
> Sent via smoke signal


How are all those skills working for you in Pennsylvania? I'll bet you need the nun chuck skills, and karate skills. Not so much on the hunting skills!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure what your asking?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Not sure what your asking?
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


You posted the skills; not me. Good luck killing a deer with nun chucks! I hope being personable helps you in your quest to kill a trophy in Pennsylvania. I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh. Thanks. I love on the Ohio line so our deer are actually nice. Between that and the SE Ohio properties I have I can't complain!
Where are u from? Iowa?

Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> Have you tried hunting out of state? You'll probably find bigger bucks.


Hunted illinois last year best i could do was a little 162". Still waiting to see pics of all your mossy horns

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Oh. Thanks. I love on the Ohio line so our deer are actually nice. Between that and the SE Ohio properties I have I can't complain!
> Where are u from? Iowa?
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Yes. I"ve been hunting Iowa for over 44 yrs.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> Hunted illinois last year best i could do was a little 162". Still waiting to see pics of all your mossy horns
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Haha to quote newview " don't hold your breath!" he has yet to show anything. 162" that's a hell of a deer.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Hunted illinois last year best i could do was a little 162". Still waiting to see pics of all your mossy horns
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You don't need to post pics on the internet when you live in Iowa. You can also believe i'm full of bull! I don't care!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> Hunted illinois last year best i could do was a little 162". Still waiting to see pics of all your mossy horns
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Last i checked 162" doesn't make Boone & Crockett.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

newview said:


> Yes. I"ve been hunting Iowa for over 44 yrs.


Oh. I figured you for a teenager honestly. Yea I'd love to hunt Iowa and have killing a booner made easier but I live in PA and work hard for my P&Y deer. Good for you.


























Sent via smoke signal


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Oh. I figured you for a teenager honestly. Yea I'd love to hunt Iowa and have killing a booner made easier but I live in PA and work hard for my P&Y deer. Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how many of your deer you consider Pope & Young. Certainly not your first photo!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Any pictures from you? If not, responses are useless.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Any pictures from you? If not, responses are useless.


Honestly i don't have any mounts that small! Why spend the money?


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Good for ya. No pictures and you might as well be a 12 year old on an Ipad. 
Good day bud.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Good for ya. No pictures and you might as well be a 12 year old on an Ipad.
> Good day bud.


And good day to you. You might want to get some scores on those mounts.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

First time in the stand with ozonics fan isn't as loud as i thought it would be. I didn't smell the ozone any nor did i cough or have any side effects from ozone blowing over my head for 4 hours. Didn't have any deer come from down wind so i don't know if it will keep me from being winded. I'll post more info next time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have had great luck since using the log6 machine on my jackets and pants. Hardly get winded any more.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Shot a small VA 8 pointer yesterday. He didn't come in from down wind so still no data on Ozonics working. Shot it at 20 yards and he was unaware so fan noise wasn't an issue.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I live in a college town and go into apt units regularly where Ozone machines are being used to get rid of Asian and Indian smells from foreign students, due to their cooking ingredients and choices of food. The machines work somewhat, because they are in an enclosed area. U can immediately smell the treated air from the machine, and it also makes an individual feel uncomfortable and sick when smelling the air that is treated by the machine. There is no way u could handle being inside of a blind with one of these apt unit machines. Now, if these Ozonics for hunting, are safe to use in a ground blind, then it is obvious they are barely treating the air, as u would feel sick and uncomfortable being in the blind with it. Now, put one 6" over your head in a tree, turn it onto the power mode, and there is no way they are treating any human scent or treating any odor for that matter. The space is too large, and ozone machines are designed to work in a confined space. Btw, I have never been winded in a commercial ground blind, as the blind keeps your scent enclosed pretty well, so I don't know why anybody is concerned with human scent in a commercial ground blind like a double bull. I also rarely if ever get winded in trees, as I setup so the wind is in my favor, and I also setup 22-27 feet high up on average. I have had many deer downwind while in a treestand, and they never or rarely scent me. The thermals obviously carry my scent over them, due to the height I place myself in the tree. Those of u that are claiming to not get winded while using the machine at lower tree stand heights or in groundblinds, didn't get winded because of the machine, but because of thermals carrying your scent away or over the top of the deer.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I would also like to add that if we could eliminate odors in the open air with Ozone machines, then the pork and cattle industry would install larger ones on a wind vane so that they were always "eliminating" odors for the neighbors. U would be a trillion air if u could totally eliminate or reduce odors at a hog facility with these. Snake oil; spend your hunting $ on a good hang on like a lone wolf alpha and get some lone wolf climbing sticks too. Their stands are truly your silent partner. Guess what, I don't sell lone wolfs, nor am I affiliated with them in any way. Have a great evening everyone and I hope u all have a great and successful bow hunting season!! Be safe, Don


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

DParker said:


> I don't know, but he's (Todd Pringnitz) listed by Ozonics as one of their ProStaffers: http://www.ozonicshunting.com/pro-staff.html
> 
> Zoominfo.com also has him listed as professionally associated with Ozonics Hunting: http://www.zoominfo.com/#!search/profile/person?personId=1695993232&targetid=profile
> 
> ...


He's enthusiastic because he makes money off of them. Take a look at iowawhitetail.com......he pushes them hard there too:darkbeer


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38162&highlight=Ozonics&page=32

http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43515

I will say this..... The wicked saw is the real deal!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

> I live in a college town and go into apt units regularly where Ozone machines are being used to get rid of Asian and Indian smells from foreign students, due to their cooking ingredients and choices of food. The machines work somewhat, because they are in an enclosed area. U can immediately smell the treated air from the machine, and it also makes an individual feel uncomfortable and sick when smelling the air that is treated by the machine. There is no way u could handle being inside of a blind with one of these apt unit machines. Now, if these Ozonics for hunting, are safe to use in a ground blind, then it is obvious they are barely treating the air, as u would feel sick and uncomfortable being in the blind with it. Now, put one 6" over your head in a tree, turn it onto the power mode, and there is no way they are treating any human scent or treating any odor for that matter. The space is too large, and ozone machines are designed to work in a confined space. Btw, I have never been winded in a commercial ground blind, as the blind keeps your scent enclosed pretty well, so I don't know why anybody is concerned with human scent in a commercial ground blind like a double bull. I also rarely if ever get winded in trees, as I setup so the wind is in my favor, and I also setup 22-27 feet high up on average. I have had many deer downwind while in a treestand, and they never or rarely scent me. The thermals obviously carry my scent over them, due to the height I place myself in the tree. Those of u that are claiming to not get winded while using the machine at lower tree stand heights or in groundblinds, didn't get winded because of the machine, but because of thermals carrying your scent away or over the top of the deer.


You do realize that thermals push down in the evenings. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

jogr said:


> Cigarette smoke doesn't bother deer one iota. The human stench of the guy holding the cigarette does.


That's what guys say who can"t go hunting w/out smoking.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> Shot a small VA 8 pointer yesterday. He didn't come in from down wind so still no data on Ozonics working. Shot it at 20 yards and he was unaware so fan noise wasn't an issue.


Wow. I thought you pirated my pic from last year!!


----------



## Bowhunting WI (Sep 22, 2008)

*Ozonics Test*

Having read most of this thread over the past few weeks, I’ve got to thinking about ways of “testing” the Ozonics machines as there is very little (if any) actual scientific data on the machines (including actual ozone output), but plenty of anecdotal evidence. Since many of us could not afford to set up a scientifically accurate lab environment to adequately test ozonics (air molecule analyzers and such) I have devised a very simple, and yet effective (in my view) way to test the effectiveness of an ozonics machine at removing human produced odor molecules. 

Seeing as how any lab analysis should follow the basic steps of the scientific method, and be completely recreateable in other lab settings while getting the same results.... this test will involve two parts: a control test, and an actual test. 

Testing Prep:
1. Ozonics owner should eat a bunch of food which produces the foulest smelling of intestinal flatulence. (I’m thinking, taco bell for breakfast, Chinese for lunch, and huge bowl of chili for supper, topped off with a 6-12 cans of the odor producers favorite barley pop. Testing cannot begin until paint peeling flatulence can be produced at regular intervals.

2. Testing site prep: 
a. Due to the fact that ozone is harmful to breathe in a closed environment, I think the test environment should be somewhere indoors, where plenty of ventilation can easily be provided….such as in a garage, with the garage doors open. Air can freely move there, much like it can in an actual hunting environment.
b.	At the back of the garage, farthest away from the open garage doors, arrange the following, in the following order:
i. An oscillating fan with hi/med/low settings. (closest to the garage wall)
ii. The ozonics machine, mounted (on a 2x4, wall, etc) about 2-4’ above the head of the person seated in the chair.
iii. A chair (preferably hard plastic or wood…to make the audio more interesting) (The chair should be closest to the open garage door.)

3. Find a willing “odor detector” or “smeller.” This may be the hardest part of the entire experiment…I’m thinking wife, kids, neighbor, co-worker you don’t like….etc. This person will be the scent detector for the entire testing procedure. They may not like you at the end of this experiment! 

4. Place a mark 2-3’ inside the garage, dead center of the door opening on the floor. This will ensure the “smeller” stands in same position for all aspects of the experiment.

5. Odor producer should refrain from expelling odors unless the test is actually being performed. If the garage smells like a sewer, the testing site will be compromised as the smeller will be inundated with odor and may not be able to accurately determine odor levels when the test is actually being performed. 

The Test:
1. The control Test:
a. Set oscillating fan to LOW.
b. Position “smeller” at entrance to garage doors on the pre-marked spot.
c.Position odor producer on the chair.
d.Set oscillating fan to LOW
e.LEAVE OZONICS MACHINE OFF!
i.Odor producer should commence producing humanly produced anal explosions at this time.
ii. Using a stop watch, gauge the time it takes the “smeller” to accurately detect the odor(s) produced…they could also gauge the odors “strength.”
iii.Repeat control test, OZONICS IS OFF, with the fan settings on medium and high…recording odor detection time/strength by the “smeller.” (You should now have three separate pieces of data)

2.The Ozonics Test:
a.Set oscillating fan to LOW.
b.Position “smeller” at entrance to garage doors on the pre-marked spot.
c.Position odor producer on the chair.
d.Set fan to LOW
e.Turn the ozonics machine ON!
i.Odor producer should resume producing humanly produced intestinal eruptions.
ii.Using a stop watch, gauge the time it takes the “smeller” to accurately detect the odor(s) produced…they could also gauge the odors “strength.”
iii.Repeat control test, OZONICS IS ON, with the fan settings on medium and high…recording odor detection time/strength by the “smeller.” (You should have SIX separate pieces of data now.)

Obviously, the test, if done as described, will not actually be“scientific” but should help to determine if ozonics can actually remove human produced odors in an “open air” environment. A successful ozonics test (in my view) should prolong the time it takes the odors to reach the “smeller” or diminish their “strength”…not necessarily remove them all together. Your definition of success may vary from mine however!

Before I get bashed, I do not own an ozonics, nor know anyone that works at ozonics. I also do not have a vendetta against ozonics. I am just interested in seeing if ozonics is as effective as those anectodal evidence providers claim it is. I do use a small ozone generator (similar to a Log6) in my scent tote, and it “seems” to help in reducing the scent on my hunting clothes. Of course I follow a pretty strict scent elimination regimen, and also play the wind. 

If anyone who owns an ozonics is actually silly enough to go through with this test, please post results for all to see. You should probably also have pictures of the set up, as I'm sure someone will ask for them and claim the entire stunt null and void without them.

Good hunting!
BHWI


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a PM I recieved. Don't know who this guy is, and won't put his name on here. This is what he wrote me, and I didn't change a word.

Thanks for your posts and videos on YouTube. I bought one for me and one for one of my buddies. I used it last Sunday morning and had three bucks downwind from zero to 55 yds and none of them spooked. It may never work again but it worked that day. They were 1.5, 2.5 and 3.5 years old. I still can't believe what happened! The 2.5 actually smelled "something" at 26 yds and tried for a minute or so to figure out what it was. He went right back to his business though. 

Just thought you'd like to hear something positive from someone who actually used one.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Did he mention how he knew the thermals weren't keeping the scent from the deer.

I had 6 deer 2 nights ago 20 to 40 yds in the downwind direction without a magic box - never reacted to me.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Todd, why aren't hog confinements using these to keep neighbors happy and the protesters of proposed new hog facilities at bay ? Also, if I have two milk weed seeds, and one is 1.5' ahead of the other(the distance from a humans mouth and the ozonics machine, and I let them both go exactly at the same time in the wind, will the one that is 1.5 ft behind the other, catch up with the lead one?  How does the ozonics catch up with the breath? Gotcha


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Wish I had a buddy that bought me $400 hunting gifts after watching a youtube video. If he bought me an ozonics I'd pawn it for 328 asbestos lolli pops because I hear they are safe to eat.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Todd; wouldn't it be easier to get this stuff sold if you were a sponsor on Archery Talk?


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

HCH said:


> Todd, why aren't hog confinements using these to keep neighbors happy and the protesters of proposed new hog facilities at bay ? Also, if I have two milk weed seeds, and one is 1.5' ahead of the other(the distance from a humans mouth and the ozonics machine, and I let them both go exactly at the same time in the wind, will the one that is 1.5 ft behind the other, catch up with the lead one?  How does the ozonics catch up with the breath? Gotcha


Think through what you just wrote on the how does ozonics catch up with the breath...it dosent make sense at all.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Ozone is used in the wastewater industry, more specifically in liftstations. The problem with hunting is that it needs contact time (multiple minutes) and a closed environment to kill airborne bacteria or other organic compounds (odor).

Real ozone also has a smell which is not pleasant and would seemingly spook deer. 

However..it could work as a nose jammer .... "Ozone is unmatched as a deodorizer. Ozone has a strong characteristic odor even at very low concentrations. Its effect on the olfactory membrane makes it difficult or impossible to detect other odors when ozone is present. In low concentrations (0.01-0.02 PPM), ozone acts is a masking agent on most odors. Tests have demonstrated that room odors were undetectable even when ozone concentrations were less than 0.01 PPM. (Ref 158)"
Reference:
http://www.ozoneapplications.com/info/ozone_summary.htm


It may have some merit


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I went hunting in a new spot yesterday evening STRAIGHT FROM WORK. No shower, scent spray or stupid ozone puffing box. I had a total of 9 deer with 5 of them being adults pass downwind of me because I hadn't hunted the area before they came from an area I did not expect them too. NOT ONE DEER SPOOKED. You can float milk weed in a couple videos all you want to, but anybody that has actually been hunting whitetails for very long has had hunts that they could have recorded deer downwind of them and not spook. I have also had deer get downwind of me and turn themselves inside out running away, I am not saying human odor does not spook deer because it obviously does. 
Just saying from time to time deer will not spook when they are downwind so your videos are worthless as evidence.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

madisonjar said:


> Think through what you just wrote on the how does ozonics catch up with the breath...it dosent make sense at all.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

madisonjar said:


> Think through what you just wrote on the how does ozonics catch up with the breath...it dosent make sense at all.


Just like his post about thermals. He doesn't realize thermals push down in the evenings. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> Just like his post about thermals. He doesn't realize thermals push down in the evenings.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I understand thermals quite well.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

HCH said:


> I understand thermals quite well.


Couldn't tell that from your post. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Last evening I had 5 does and 3 fawns come from downwind and feed in a field as close as 15 yards to my stand for almost a half hour. They were downwind from me most of the time and never had a clue I was there. This is despite the fact that I went straight from work and was in a 15 foot ladder stand wearing socks and clothes that I wore last time I went hunting and left sitting on my basement floor, hair gel, cologne, scented deodorant, etc. I took no scent precautions whatsoever...the only way to possibly explain this...apparently...is that they couldn't smell me because I walked past a bunch of Ozonics machines in Scheels about a week and a half ago.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

How does Ozonic's keep up with your breath? It doesn't need to, if you have them set-up properly it's blowing down through ALL your scent (by means of forced air through the fan). Thanks for the comments, I have been using my ozonic's everyday... Cheers!!!

My latest trophy doe at 5 yards from the ground.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd also like to ask that guy why his company would produce/help develop a product he knew was going to mislead consumers? 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> I'd also like to ask that guy why his company would produce/help develop a product he knew was going to mislead consumers?
> Sent via smoke signal




Their job was to design a machine that would produce ozone and kill odors, which it does. You certainly can't expect them to know about or control the advertising campaigns or promotional strategies that the company they designed it for will then utilize. Their job is to design a functional product that meets certain specifications, not sales. That's not realistic to ask that of the company that designs a product, it's a much better question for the company that's making those claims to try to sell these things to consumers though...a question that has thus far gone unanswered.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

JC-XT said:


> Their job was to design a machine that would produce ozone and kill odors, which it does. You certainly can't expect them to know about or control the advertising campaigns or promotional strategies that the company they designed it for will then utilize. That's not realistic to ask that of the company that designs a product, it's a much better question for the company that's making those claims to try to sell these things to consumers though...a question that has thus far gone unanswered.


I agree. I just think if his company still made the units the email would certainly be worded differently. Oh well, people either believe or don't. Rationalization is a finicky thing. Good post tho.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> I agree. I just think if his company still made the units the email would certainly be worded differently. Oh well, people either believe or don't. Rationalization is a finicky thing. Good post tho.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal



I agree with that, I can't say that I didn't suspect a little bit of a sour grapes attitude as well. But I do tend to believe what was stated, as it does support most of the other documentation on the subject.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

They work on animals, if they didn't the FBI wouldn't be using them, our defence department wouldn't be using them, and I wouldn't be promoting them. I would say the dude has a bit of a bias as he lost the business right? I'd ask him if he's ever used one in a ground blind or tree while hunting? That's when it really matters right?


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

The guy I spoke with on the phone was super nice, intelligent, and I don't believe there is any issue with them and the ozonics company. In fact, he stated that ozonics is a client of theirs and they do work for them. I figured the believers in the ozonics product, would some how turn around the provided info as a jilted manufacturer, and u did. The guy on the phone made it very clear, that the ozone has to have time to react and treat the scent molecules and bacteria, and that is why ozone won't work outdoors in the open or in the wind. I do see that ozone solutions sells a model that is designed for cars and closets, and would be great for treating your hunting clothing. It works on household current and comes with a 12 volt adapter, which plugs into a cigarette lighter. Cost is $225 and u could easily carry a 12 volt vexilar battery and 12 volt cig plug in, so that u could use it in your ground blind.

http://www.ozonesolutions.com/products/Commercial-Ozone-Generators/MZ-200_Small_Ozone_Generator


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Their job was to design a machine that would produce ozone and kill odors, which it does. You certainly can't expect them to know about or control the advertising campaigns or promotional strategies that the company they designed it for will then utilize. Their job is to design a functional product that meets certain specifications, not sales. That's not realistic to ask that of the company that designs a product, it's a much better question for the company that's making those claims to try to sell these things to consumers though...a question that has thus far gone unanswered.


well said


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Heck, they sell three models that plug into cig lighters. 

http://www.ozonesolutions.com/products/Commercial-Ozone-Generators/MZ-450_Small_Ozone_Generator


http://www.ozonesolutions.com/products/Commercial-Ozone-Generators/MZ-950_Small_Ozone_Generator


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> How does Ozonic's keep up with your breath? It doesn't need to, if you have them set-up properly it's blowing down through ALL your scent (by means of forced air through the fan). Thanks for the comments, I have been using my ozonic's everyday... Cheers!!!
> 
> My latest trophy doe at 5 yards from the ground.
> View attachment 1494226


LOL; courtesy of Todd "Two Does" Pringnitz!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> Their job was to design a machine that would produce ozone and kill odors, which it does. You certainly can't expect them to know about or control the advertising campaigns or promotional strategies that the company they designed it for will then utilize. Their job is to design a functional product that meets certain specifications, not sales. That's not realistic to ask that of the company that designs a product, it's a much better question for the company that's making those claims to try to sell these things to consumers though...a question that has thus far gone unanswered.


By their own admission they were not able to finish the job and make a unit to use outdoors. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

HCH said:


> The guy I spoke with on the phone was super nice, intelligent, and I don't believe there is any issue with them and the ozonics company. In fact, he stated that ozonics is a client of theirs and they do work for them. I figured the believers in the ozonics product, would some how turn around the provided info as a jilted manufacturer, and u did. The guy on the phone made it very clear, that the ozone has to have time to react and treat the scent molecules and bacteria, and that is why ozone won't work outdoors in the open or in the wind. I do see that ozone solutions sells a model that is designed for cars and closets, and would be great for treating your hunting clothing. It works on household current and comes with a 12 volt adapter, which plugs into a cigarette lighter. Cost is $225 and u could easily carry a 12 volt vexilar battery and 12 volt cig plug in, so that u could use it in your ground blind.
> 
> http://www.ozonesolutions.com/products/Commercial-Ozone-Generators/MZ-200_Small_Ozone_Generator


Log6 makes a unit for $79 to treat clothes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> They work on animals, if they didn't the FBI wouldn't be using them, our defence department wouldn't be using them, and I wouldn't be promoting them. I would say the dude has a bit of a bias as he lost the business right? I'd ask him if he's ever used one in a ground blind or tree while hunting? That's when it really matters right?


Please show where the FBI and the defense dept use a unit rated (minimum ozone output) for attended indoor usage, outside in an open uncontrolled environment. I wait to be able to read about it. 

And still waiting for the independent scientific testing done by ozonics to prove their unit can do the impossible.
As I have said a dozen times, it would end all naysayers and send sales thru the roof.
They would have to add another shift in China to keep up.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> By their own admission they were not able to finish the job and make a unit to use outdoors.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


??? Their own admission??? The individual on the phone was as surprised as the guy in the emails is, that they were trying to eliminate odors in a tree with the wind blowing. Can't be done.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

HCH said:


> ??? Their own admission??? The individual on the phone was as surprised as the guy in the emails is, that they were trying to eliminate odors in a tree with the wind blowing. Can't be done.


Like i said they admit they can't make a machine to work outdoors. Doesn't mean nobody can do it just means they weren't able to do it. The only opinions I'm interested in are from people that have used it and aren't being paid to use it. But I'll still form my own opinion based on my own observations. Just as you are welcome to base your opinion on whatever source you deem worthy. Personally I'll never put any value on an opinion that has a monetary interest.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I could get you guys an affadavid from the president of the united states and it wouldn't be good enough. People all around the world are using Ozonic's, and some of them are relying on them for far more than hunting deer. Don't use one if you don't believe me. Newview; as always, thanks for the support brother! I was thinking of you when I released that one my #1 fan!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I could get you guys an affadavid from the president of the united states and it wouldn't be good enough.


politicians are the only persons that are more dishonest than a sponsored hunter.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I could get you guys an affadavid from the president of the united states and it wouldn't be good enough.


So that would be a no - you can't or won't show where the FBI and the defense dept use a unit rated (minimum ozone output) for attended indoor usage, outside in an open uncontrolled environment. You are the one that mentioned them as proof. Just step up - easy.

Don't need the president's approval - know he is not a bowhunter and sure he is not a scientist. 
Just the FBI and DOD links will do.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's another email I receieved from someone I don't know. It's 100% un-edited, enjoy....

_Well I'm a believer! I had a big mature buck downwind ( several does too) for a half an hour. The does came in and walked off after 15 minutes or so. The buck finally came in from straight downwind. The whole time he was facing me or quartering to me. As he came within about 16 yards he started getting spooked. I looked up and noticed I didn't have the machine angled down much. It looked like he got between my scent stream and the machine. He ran off without ever presenting a shot. I would've been busted by those does or the buck if I didn't have my Ozonics unit with me. It's earned a permanent spot in my pack! Well it's time to get back to hunting._

I've said it before, and I'll say it again; I don't own the company, if I did, I probably wouldn't be on this site at all discussing anything because I'd have bigger fish to fry than arguing with 3 dudes who will never buy an Ozonic's regardless of what I post. In the meantime, I enjoy defending a product that works! There is no smoke and mirrors, just Ozone gas and a fan!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Here's another email I receieved from someone I don't know. It's 100% un-edited, enjoy....
> 
> _Well I'm a believer! I had a big mature buck downwind ( several does too) for a half an hour. The does came in and walked off after 15 minutes or so. The buck finally came in from straight downwind. The whole time he was facing me or quartering to me. As he came within about 16 yards he started getting spooked. I looked up and noticed I didn't have the machine angled down much. It looked like he got between my scent stream and the machine. He ran off without ever presenting a shot. I would've been busted by those does or the buck if I didn't have my Ozonics unit with me. It's earned a permanent spot in my pack! Well it's time to get back to hunting._
> 
> I've said aw2it before, and I'll say it again; I don't own the company, if I did, I probably wouldn't be on this site at all discussing anything because I'd have bigger fish to fry than arguing with 3 dudes who will never buy an Ozonic's regardless of what I post. In the meantime, I enjoy defending a product that works! There is no smoke and mirrors, just Ozone gas and a fan!


And herein lies the entire problem with logic like this. Just because the deer were downwind doesn`t necessarily mean that the hunter`s scent stream crossed the deer`s noses. Your evidence is based on speculation.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

wkp - todd said:


> i've said it before, and i'll say it again; i don't own the company, if i did, i probably wouldn't be on this site at all discussing anything because i'd have bigger fish to fry than arguing with 3 dudes who will never buy an ozonic's regardless of what i post.


yup.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

For $1000 I will send you a magic orb of scentlessness....lol


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Here's another email I receieved from someone I don't know. It's 100% un-edited, enjoy....
> 
> _Well I'm a believer! I had a big mature buck downwind ( several does too) for a half an hour. The does came in and walked off after 15 minutes or so. The buck finally came in from straight downwind. The whole time he was facing me or quartering to me. As he came within about 16 yards he started getting spooked. I looked up and noticed I didn't have the machine angled down much. It looked like he got between my scent stream and the machine. He ran off without ever presenting a shot. I would've been busted by those does or the buck if I didn't have my Ozonics unit with me. It's earned a permanent spot in my pack! Well it's time to get back to hunting._
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again; I don't own the company, if I did, I probably wouldn't be on this site at all discussing anything because I'd have bigger fish to fry than arguing with 3 dudes who will never buy an Ozonic's regardless of what I post. In the meantime, I enjoy defending a product that works! There is no smoke and mirrors, just Ozone gas and a fan!


As long as you feel accomplished as a hunter; that's really all that matters! We now live in a society where even the losers get trophies!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

So you don't have the info you claimed for the FBI and DOD.
You wonder why many don't take you serious?
Post the FBI and DOD info that backs your claim they use it as you use ozonics and I'll apologize for doubting you.
That would be an apples to apples example since that is what you inferred as proof.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

If I had an Ozonics, I would let this thread get downwind of me and then I'd kill it...and it would never even have known I was there.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Whatever you neigh-sayers think, this thread is selling Ozonic's because amazingly; there are some open-minded people out there.

Me saying Ozonic's works may be speculation; but Ozonic's 100% money-back garantee is what then??? What's a-matter, you afraid to be proven wrong or that Ozonic's might actually work?

Newview, if I'm a loser, I don't want to be a winner!


----------



## robsflyingace (Jun 16, 2012)

jbo3 said:


> hunters will buy anything...and that's what they are banking on.


x 2


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

WKP - Todd said:


> Whatever you neigh-sayers think, this thread is selling Ozonic's because amazingly; there are some open-minded people out there.
> 
> Me saying Ozonic's works may be speculation; but Ozonic's 100% money-back garantee is what then??? What's a-matter, you afraid to be proven wrong or that Ozonic's might actually work?
> 
> Newview, if I'm a loser, I don't want to be a winner!


Simple post here. I use two units when filming hunts (me & cameraman)..14 mature animals (bucks and does) came in dead downwind last year in front of several experienced guides (doubters) who were parked 500+ yards away from stands hidden in a barn. I'm a believer and that is all that matters at th eend of the day. If you don't want to use it...don't. For those of us that do, we'll be able to pick up more units on "clearance" at reduced prices after the season...so please don't buy them if you have any doubts...please just keep your $$ and I'll use less of my $$ later. Thanks


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> Whatever you neigh-sayers think, this thread is selling Ozonic's because amazingly; there are some open-minded people out there.
> 
> Me saying Ozonic's works may be speculation; but Ozonic's 100% money-back garantee is what then??? What's a-matter, you afraid to be proven wrong or that Ozonic's might actually work?
> 
> Newview, if I'm a loser, I don't want to be a winner!


I have said from the start, I don't know if it works or not. But you are correct I am afraid, afraid of breathing in the ozone and that's why I would never buy one. Plenty of things throughout history that were thought to be safe only to find out years later it's not. If that machine puts out enough ozone to kill all the scent in an outdoor environment I'm not taking the chance of breathing it in.

You have said in previous posts you have no idea how much ozone it puts out, if you are willing to take that kind of risk for money I hope it doesn't bite you in the end.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I have said from the start, I don't know if it works or not. But you are correct I am afraid, afraid of breathing in the ozone and that's why I would never buy one. Plenty of things throughout history that were thought to be safe only to find out years later it's not. If that machine puts out enough ozone to kill all the scent in an outdoor environment I'm not taking the chance of breathing it in.
> 
> You have said in previous posts you have no idea how much ozone it puts out, if you are willing to take that kind of risk for money I hope it doesn't bite you in the end.


Some people would buy their trophy rather than earn it if they had the chance. Forget about actually learning how to hunt effectively! There will always be people who believe in snake oil. That's why there are people selling it!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Whatever you neigh-sayers think, this thread is selling Ozonic's because amazingly; there are some open-minded people out there.
> 
> Me saying Ozonic's works may be speculation; but Ozonic's 100% money-back garantee is what then??? What's a-matter, you afraid to be proven wrong or that Ozonic's might actually work?
> 
> Newview, if I'm a loser, I don't want to be a winner!


Still waiting for the FBI/DOD link.
Can we expect it soon?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Not from me.

What cracks me up is other guys who have ZERO affiliation with Ozonic's nor myself have been on here consistently saying they have had expereinces when using the machine where they said "It works". What is an FBI document going to do compared to actual hunters using and reporting results from the field? 

Before Ozonic's, I COMPLETELY understand your hesitation, it took me 3 years to try one as well. Trying to cover up human scent with other scent is rediculous for an animal with the scent capabilities of a whitetail. Trying to use certain fabrics or trying to contain human scent in a "bubble" of fabric is a joke. Why is it a joke - because no matter what system you are using, if you are breathing you are emitting enough odor to ruin any other attempts to conceal your scent. No matter what you are breathing through (with an exception to some sort of respirator with filters), scent is exscaping your face every 2-3 seconds, and that's enough to blow any hunt in about 1.1 seconds when a whitetail get's down-wind.

The only solution, is pumping ozone gas over-top your scent stream to treat EVERYTHING that's coming off you, your gear, and your body and lungs CONSTANTLY. If you don't believe Ozonic's is capible of doing this, do some searching from ACTUAL USERS. 

Safety isn't a concern because you don't breath it; if you do, you aren't setting them up correctly. Anyone who claims they are dangerous needs to use one. If Ozonic's are bad for your health, than so is an oven. If you stuck your head inside when it's on, it could kill you instantly.

Beyond that guys, thanks so much for the feedback good and bad. God bless america for that anyway! As of now, I'm going to be checking out for a while. I have deer to slay....

Good luck out there, and be safe. Take the time to be connected to the tree as much as humanly possible! 

God bless, shoot straight, and good luck to you all!

Todd Pringnitz, President
White Knuckle Productions
Wicked Tree Gear
Whitetails, Inc. Web Show


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Not from me.
> 
> What cracks me up is other guys who have ZERO affiliation with Ozonic's nor myself have been on here consistently saying they have had expereinces when using the machine where they said "It works". What is an FBI document going to do compared to actual hunters using and reporting results from the field?
> 
> ...


The solution is actually knowing how to play the wind and hunt. I don't see the record books increasing in trophy numbers with the use of ozonics. Either very few people are using this machine or they aren't using it correctly. If a hunter needs an ozonics to fool the nose of a doe or young buck; they should possibly think about trying another hobby to occupy their time. If the goal is to fleece the young or inexperienced hunter; i hope you can feel comfortable with that.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

To fleece the young or inexperienced hunter???? You are something else my brother!

BTW, Newview, show us some pictures. At this point, you have claimed to be the god of Iowa deer hunting, and haven't posted a single picture? If you have nothing to hide, then break them out. At this point you have zero credibility with me. For some reason you don't want me to know who you are, and that is fascinating me! Why would that be I wonder? Why is that buddy? Show us these monsters you have killed????? Where they at?


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

if you guys dont wanna buy and carry the ozonics.......

google oxy elimascent and buy one of these around $100 you can put this in a storage closet or where ever you store your clothes boots ect...

i have no connections to this company but i bought one and use a walmart portable closet with a hanging bar inside of it,its around 27$ and have been impressed with the results so far this yr

use this system and just spray down in the field and i would think your rate of getn winded will go down alot its not perfect but i dont know if momma doe seen or winded me so i wont say its perfect but its been by far the best system ive used

on a side note when you dont use it during hunting season you may have a room,basement or vehicle you can just plug it in and make that room scent free.it has 120 or 12vdc plugs that come with

good luck


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

NTYMADATER said:


> I wouldnt define purify as killing scent. Killing scent would be an element of purifying air.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ozone simply kills odor causing bacteria. I haven't used the Ozonics mainly due to cost. I am a firm believer in the
effectiveness of the Log 6 though.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

If you want to consistently beat a whitetails nose, ozonic's is the only system that works. Sprays, clothing treatments; none of that works well enough to beat a whitetails nose consistently. 

BTW, was just on the phone with one of the owners, they mentioned that all their doctor friends who hunt (one of the owners is a dentist), all use ozonic's. Cardiovasular guys, dental surgin's, ect.... So, if doctors are all using them, they must be very dangerous eh?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

JC-XT said:


> Last evening I had 5 does and 3 fawns come from downwind and feed in a field as close as 15 yards to my stand for almost a half hour. They were downwind from me most of the time and never had a clue I was there. This is despite the fact that I went straight from work and was in a 15 foot ladder stand wearing socks and clothes that I wore last time I went hunting and left sitting on my basement floor, hair gel, cologne, scented deodorant, etc. I took no scent precautions whatsoever...the only way to possibly explain this...apparently...is that they couldn't smell me because I walked past a bunch of Ozonics machines in Scheels about a week and a half ago.


The reason they didn't smell you is because they were close and the breeze was blowing your
scent over there head. If they were say 50 yds away you may have had different results.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I just don't see how this can work in an open air environment...I'd love to test one and make my own unbiased opinion. However, I'm not willing to shell out the 400 bucks for something else to carry out in the woods. If I could test one without the money down I'd be more than willing to try it.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> Not from me.
> 
> What is an FBI document going to do compared to actual hunters using and reporting results from the field?
> 
> ...


It would back up the claim you made to support your position.
Do you have it or where you just making stuff up to mislead and promote?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> I just don't see how this can work in an open air environment...I'd love to test one and make my own unbiased opinion. However, I'm not willing to shell out the 400 bucks for something else to carry out in the woods. If I could test one without the money down I'd be more than willing to try it.


They have a money back guarantee. I'm like you i want to form my own opinion. I'll be posting my results if you want an unbiased opinion. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you want to consistently beat a whitetails nose, ozonic's is the only system that works. Sprays, clothing treatments; none of that works well enough to beat a whitetails nose consistently.
> 
> BTW, was just on the phone with one of the owners, they mentioned that all their doctor friends who hunt (one of the owners is a dentist), all use ozonic's. Cardiovasular guys, dental surgin's, ect.... So, if doctors are all using them, they must be very dangerous eh?


Some doctors smoke cigarettes. That doesn't mean they are safe.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> They have a money back guarantee. I'm like you i want to form my own opinion. I'll be posting my results if you want an unbiased opinion.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Definately. I'd like to see any results you might have.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> To fleece the young or inexperienced hunter???? You are something else my brother!
> 
> BTW, Newview, show us some pictures. At this point, you have claimed to be the god of Iowa deer hunting, and haven't posted a single picture? If you have nothing to hide, then break them out. At this point you have zero credibility with me. For some reason you don't want me to know who you are, and that is fascinating me! Why would that be I wonder? Why is that buddy? Show us these monsters you have killed????? Where they at?


I've seen your deer. I don't have a reason to compete with that! I do own farmland in one of the best whitetail counties in Iowa. I've dealt with theft and poaching for over 20 yrs. now. I don't see anything positive in posting my identity or mounts on a public hunting forum. Several of my friends have had their homes broken into, and mounts stolen along with guns and bows. I have nothing i care to prove to you other than the fact you don't need this machine to kill deer. I've been hunting the same land in the same area my whole life. If i couldn't harvest deer bigger than what you post on here after many years of bowhunting; i would have quit along time ago.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> I've seen your deer. I don't have a reason to compete with that! I do own farmland in one of the best whitetail counties in Iowa. I've dealt with theft and poaching for over 20 yrs. now. I don't see anything positive in posting my identity or mounts on a public hunting forum. Several of my friends have had their homes broken into, and mounts stolen along with guns and bows. I have nothing i care to prove to you other than the fact you don't need this machine to kill deer. I've been hunting the same land in the same area my whole life. If i couldn't harvest deer bigger than what you post on here after many years of bowhunting; i would have quit along time ago.


I'm calling bull****. You could easily post pictures without giving away your address. Until you post pics your opinion means nothing. Actually it means nothing in regards to ozonics because you have never used it. You can't put down any bodies deer until you post something bigger. You even had something negative to say about my 162. So i say put up or shut up. You've been onto todd to provide proof so now it's your turn. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

highwaynorth said:


> The reason they didn't smell you is because they were close and the breeze was blowing your
> scent over there head. If they were say 50 yds away you may have had different results.


Well, I was kind of trying to be funny about the walking past the ozonics display thing. But they were at least 100 yards away when I first saw them and they were downwind the whole time. They fed towards me and were downwind of me while feeding across the field.

But you make an excellent point, having deer downwind from you that don't smell you doesn't mean it's because of Ozonics. Especially when you don't use one. But even when you do use an Ozonics, saying that having deer downwind of you isn't proof that it's working.

For the record, I believe that Ozonics can help even in a treestand. It likely does eliminate a certain amount of your scent and that could produce a shot opportunity you wouldn't otherwise have. My reasons for not buying one are mainly because of safety concerns, but also I don't like the thought of the price tag or the inconvenience of hauling it it and setting it up.

I do not believe it's possible to eliminate 100% (or even 75%) of your odor in a treestand with it and don't believe I want to breath in a direct stream of ozone even on a limited, occasional, accidental basis. So I won't be using one.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I can see why people don't want to risk trying one. It's the same reason I haven't tried one, it might work
great and I would have to part with $400 plus dollars.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> I'm calling bull****. You could easily post pictures without giving away your address. Until you post pics your opinion means nothing. Actually it means nothing in regards to ozonics because you have never used it. You can't put down any bodies deer until you post something bigger. You even had something negative to say about my 162. So i say put up or shut up. You've been onto todd to provide proof so now it's your turn.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I really don't care what you think. If i remember right you also purchased an ozonics. Maybe you will now be able to kill a Boone & Crockett! I'm sure you'll post pics if you do.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

JC-XT said:


> Well, I was kind of trying to be funny about the walking past the ozonics display thing. But they were at least 100 yards away when I first saw them and they were downwind the whole time. They fed towards me and were downwind of me while feeding across the field.
> 
> But you make an excellent point, having deer downwind from you that don't smell you doesn't mean it's because of Ozonics. Especially when you don't use one. But even when you do use an Ozonics, saying that having deer downwind of you isn't proof that it's working.
> 
> ...


With the way air current travel even when you think they are down wind, they actually may not be. 
Unless you could see your scent like smoke in the air it would be very hard to prove they didn't smell you because of the
Ozonics or if they simply didn't catch the scent stream.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> To fleece the young or inexperienced hunter???? You are something else my brother!
> 
> BTW, Newview, show us some pictures. At this point, you have claimed to be the god of Iowa deer hunting, and haven't posted a single picture? If you have nothing to hide, then break them out. At this point you have zero credibility with me. For some reason you don't want me to know who you are, and that is fascinating me! Why would that be I wonder? Why is that buddy? Show us these monsters you have killed????? Where they at?


It's because I'm 90% sure he is a 14 year old in Florida. If he's 63 as he states he obviously has some type of anger issue or asperger syndrome. He has belittled everyone everywhere and has yet to show the proof of ability that he constantly requires of everyone else.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## caseydan34 (Aug 2, 2006)

bucknut1 said:


> im doing ok without it


x2 I dont even own the scent lock clothing and I have GREAT success!!!!


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> What cracks me up is other guys who have ZERO affiliation with Ozonic's nor myself have been on here consistently saying they have had expereinces when using the machine where they said "It works". What is an FBI document going to do compared to actual hunters using and reporting results from the field?


ROFLMAO! You dance more than Fred Astaire...and would make a used car salesman running for political office look like the poster boy for honesty by comparison.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

newview said:


> I really don't care what you think. If i remember right you also purchased an ozonics. Maybe you will now be able to kill a Boone & Crockett! I'm sure you'll post pics if you do.


Show the pics
Show the pics
Show the pics
Show the pics

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

highwaynorth said:


> With the way air current travel even when you think they are down wind, they actually may not be.
> Unless you could see your scent like smoke in the air it would be very hard to prove they didn't smell you because of the
> Ozonics or if they simply didn't catch the scent stream.


I mentioned this very thing earlier. Some people just don`t want to hear logic.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

So then guys, in our videos where we show deer looking directly at our positions, lifting their noses, sniffing the air. And with milk weeds floating down around them - what are they smelling then? Explain because logic tells me when a deer is standing down-wind, looking at us, and sniffing the air continuously - it's smelling something - and it ain't the roses brother!

They work, and thanks for the continued support Newview. Post those pictures - we want to see what a real hunter looks like. 

If anyone else wants to see what a REAL whitetail hunter looks like, watch our next Whitetails, Inc. - about a guy named Ted Miller. Watch his footage, and see what's hanging in the tree with him. If any of you think you know more about big whitetails than this guy - well, show us the proof.... www.whitetailsinc.com Should be live in the next few hours.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

That he has an Ozonics in the tree with him doesn't mean anything. If someone paid me I would hang a tootsie roll in my tree. Doesn't mean it is helping. 

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Ted Miller is the man!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

"Real" hunters?

Hunters need a magic box to be "real?

OK


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been watching this thread for awhile and will state my honest experiences with my ozonics which I purchased at at sharp discount on ebay last year. I hunt OH and PA. I have been experimenting with both smoking up and with ozonics for a coupe years now. I do the smoking up in OH because there are many folks who burn wood nearby and have had some great experiences doing so. I hunt PA mostly in the earlier part of the season and use my ozonics there. I have killed bucks the past 2 seasons in PA (including a 165 this year) while running the ozonics in my tree. I have an 11 yr old son and we hunt out of a ground blind. He has also taken 2 bucks in the past 2 seasons while we had the unit running in our blind. 
Here is my opinion. I think it does help. I DO NOT buy the claims about NEVER getting winded with the ozonics. I still get nailed from time to time. Where I hunt with my 11 yr old is on a 1 acre clover plot that we planted. Often times we will have 10+ deer in close proximity to us and the wind often swirls. I move the unit with the wind as directed but they still get us now and then. On the flip side the night I killed my 165 this year the buck did not come from down wind but about 10 does did before I killed him. They never knew I was there. One thing I do notice is that I have to mount the unit upside down when in a tree because if not the fan noise worries me. When I mount it upside down its not as bad.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jgss2 said:


> On the flip side the night I killed my 165 this year the buck did not come from down wind but about 10 does did before I killed him. They never knew I was there. .


This is where I think scent control might help you. Its not that more times than not you can get away with it on a big buck but you need to deal with the kings army before the king arrives. If the army wins, the king goes somewhere else.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

jlh42581 said:


> This is where I think scent control might help you. Its not that more times than not you can get away with it on a big buck but you need to deal with the kings army before the king arrives. If the army wins, the king goes somewhere else.


Totally agree with this. We have multiple plots that I hunt and usually on one or another I will have a buck patterned moving before dark. The problem is having does around you for an hour before the buck arrives and not getting nailed. Nothing more frustrating than a big doe blowing for 10 minutes right in the middle of prime movement time.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

These does are the reason I missed an opp at 180 giant lastnight. They beat him to my wind. Had I reacted .1 seconds earlier I could of had a shot at him..well played does, well played.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This one is for my #1 fan. Newview - you are the wind beneith my wings brother!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Let me guess, the only reason you got it was because of Ozonics. The deer was downwind and would have busted you otherwise right?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Magic box works every time.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

That deer is a PIG. Look at that nose!! Yikes


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> This one is for my #1 fan. Newview - you are the wind beneith my wings brother!
> 
> View attachment 1511113


Beast!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope, he wasn't down-wind when I shot him. We did film a 7-1/2 year old buck 15 minutes later that was though. But they don't work, so don't listen to me....


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, you can age a buck at 7 in the field. Wow...you are a good bowhunter Todd i just wish you would give yourself some credit. I know the time and effort you put in, just hate to see you giving so much props to a machine. Congrats on a mature buck. You have earned it


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It isn't difficult to age a whitetail in the field when you know the animal well. I have one of his sheds from when he was 5-1/2, hundreds of trail cam pics of him the last 3 years, and passing him at 12 yards after shooting the buck of my dreams is pretty much about as good as it gets for me. 

As far as talking / promoting a machine - look at the topic of the thread. 

Here's Sippy's 5 year old shed. To this day (outside of finding Barry's this year), it's one of my most treasured finds.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This is an image of Sippycup sniffing the ozone coming from our stand. He's 15 yards from us, and in the footage I have wind streamers that I'm letting go during the entire encounter, so you will physically be able to see them floating to him. One actually almost lands on his nose I kid you not. This is the truth, and we have the video to back it up. Within that same 5 minute period, we had 8 or 9 different deer cut our wind within 20 yards. NONE spooked.

Hoping to get a crack at this one later in the year when I have another tag available.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Truth is, you're never going to know for sure if anything works to fool a whitetail's nose. Last time I checked deer can't talk and communicate to us whether or not all the scent control products used are actually fooling them. The only scent control product I ever use is non scented soap in the shower and washing machine. I have deer downwind of me all the time that don't seem alerted to my presence at all. Plenty of video of deer milling around me at close range. I believe and this is just my opinion that all the scent control products on the market today make the hunter more confident than anything else. Not saying some of them don't work but how can you really prove they do? I could video calm deer downwind of me on just about every hunt I've been on this year. Maybe I'm just not a stinky person.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

A deer downwind, sniffing the air, looking at us as streamers are floating to him - how we doing it? I live outdoors hunting these animals, and when people tell me you can't tell - I wonder if you can? It's not difficult to know if a deer smells human. Body language tells the tale.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

> if i had an ozonics, i would let this thread get downwind of me and then i'd kill it...and it would never even have known i was there.


x2!!!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> A deer downwind, sniffing the air, looking at us as streamers are floating to him - how we doing it? I live outdoors hunting these animals, and when people tell me you can't tell - I wonder if you can? It's not difficult to know if a deer smells human. Body language tells the tale.


How am I doing it *without* Ozonics, Scent Lok, Scent Blocker, Dead Down Wind, Gum-O-Flage, Scent Killer, Scent Shield?.......the list goes on forever. 

How can I possibly have the same results or maybe even better, deer not even sniffing the air and not looking at me 20 yards away downwind without using any of these products? I've also had them scent checking the air and looking in my direction but not act anymore on it and go about their business like I'm not there. It isn't because of any scent elimination product, other than any old regular scent free soaps I use to clean my body and my clothing.

I know it's not difficult to see a deers body language when they DO SCENT YOU. What I'm saying is how can you know for sure that any of the products I've listed are responsible for deer acting like they don't scent you? I get by with it all the time, not using any of these products. I certainly can't claim to know for certain why I get away with it so much, like everyone pushing a scent control product seems to know with 100% certainty. I like to think it's because I smell so damn good all the time.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

mn5503 said:


> How am I doing it *without* Ozonics, Scent Lok, Scent Blocker, Dead Down Wind, Gum-O-Flage, Scent Killer, Scent Shield?.......the list goes on forever.
> 
> How can I possibly have the same results or maybe even better, deer not even sniffing the air and not looking at me 20 yards away downwind without using any of these products? I've also had them scent checking the air and looking in my direction but not act anymore on it and go about their business like I'm not there. It isn't because of any scent elimination product, other than any old regular scent free soaps I use to clean my body and my clothing.
> 
> I know it's not difficult to see a deers body language when they DO SCENT YOU. What I'm saying is how can you know for sure that any of the products I've listed are responsible for deer acting like they don't scent you? I get by with it all the time, not using any of these products. I certainly can't claim to know for certain why I get away with it so much, like everyone pushing a scent control product seems to know with 100% certainty. I like to think it's because I smell so damn good all the time.


When those companies are your sponsors then you are obligated to say that whether you believe it or not.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> How am I doing it *without* Ozonics, Scent Lok, Scent Blocker, Dead Down Wind, Gum-O-Flage, Scent Killer, Scent Shield?.......the list goes on forever.
> 
> How can I possibly have the same results or maybe even better, deer not even sniffing the air and not looking at me 20 yards away downwind without using any of these products? I've also had them scent checking the air and looking in my direction but not act anymore on it and go about their business like I'm not there. It isn't because of any scent elimination product, other than any old regular scent free soaps I use to clean my body and my clothing.
> 
> I know it's not difficult to see a deers body language when they DO SCENT YOU. What I'm saying is how can you know for sure that any of the products I've listed are responsible for deer acting like they don't scent you? I get by with it all the time, not using any of these products. I certainly can't claim to know for certain why I get away with it so much, like everyone pushing a scent control product seems to know with 100% certainty. I like to think it's because I smell so damn good all the time.


X2 exactly!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not trying to convince you of anything other than Ozonic's does work. If you don't want to buy it, use it, or believe it - it is no skin off my back. Again, look at the title of the thread; why you here if you don't want to talk about them?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm not trying to convince you of anything other than Ozonic's does work. If you don't want to buy it, use it, or believe it - it is no skin off my back. Again, look at the title of the thread; why you here if you don't want to talk about them?


You're not trying to convince me of anything, "other than Ozonic's does work"
That's quite a statement!

The title simply reads "Ozonics"

Why am I here if I don't want to talk about them? I did want to talk about it, I thought by me posting that would be obvious. 

Or did you mean why did I come here if I wasn't going to sing the praises of Ozonics? A product I have more than serious doubts about...


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I'm not trying to convince you of anything other than Ozonic's does work. If you don't want to buy it, use it, or believe it - it is no skin off my back. Again, look at the title of the thread; why you here if you don't want to talk about them?


Do you have a clue how many guys on this thread have killed way more, and way bigger, bucks than you have (and don`t put in near the effort that you do), and apparently none of us have needed all the gadgets that you pimp to kill them? You are the epitome of everything that is wrong with bowhunting today. I`ve grown tired of the "Hey look at me" guys. If "it is no skin off my back" as you say then why do you keep coming back to this thread?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can we all at least agree on one thing.... no two deer are the same. One might come in and smell you, walk right over your entry trail if youre not careful and not even stutter in step. The next deer in line might do a backflip when it hits the same location. If you have ever watched throwing out milkweed and powder and what not at some point during your hunt the scent even if you have the wind almost forms an eddy and ends right back in front of you.

It all boils down in my mind to age of the deer regardless of sex and pressure. You might get away with some sloppy stuff on a nice piece of private but pull the same thing on a heavy hunted piece of public and you never see a tail. What works for one, usually doesnt work for the other. The only absolute is that there is no absolute.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

I love this thread.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

So 4 seasons using them and watching the reactions of litterally hundreds of deer hitting our ozonic's scent stream doesn't give me an opinion worth listening to? I'll do better than that, I have 30 team members using them as well, and we see all the footage they take, and document 100% of what we see. I agree (and have said the same thing on this thread) that every deer is different, time of year, pressure of hunters, ect... What ozonic's does is take the reaction down a big level regardless of what the reaction is. Do some deer not like it whatsoever? Yes. Do some deer completely ignore it (including the picture of the 7 year old buck), absolutely. Can you say that about human scent? I think not..... 

I'm what's wrong with the hunting industry huh? Have you watched any of our videos or web shows? Our fans tell us the exact opposite, and we gain new fans everyday. How many dvd / web show owners do you know who didn't kill a buck for 2 years because of high standards - yet passed 160+ bucks each of these years? We preach the hunt is far more important than the kill. If you think this is bad for the hunting industry, than that's your own issue brother!!!!

Some of you keep bringing up other hunters killing more and bigger bucks. I could give a care less, someone is ALWAYS going to be killing something bigger than all of us. HUNTING IS NOT A COMPETITION, if you believe it is, you should try a different sport, like cliff jumping!

Here's another thread from a guy I don't know. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883012&highlight=Ozonic's


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Team members?
Didn't know hunting was a team endeavor.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

SteveB said:


> Team members?
> Didn't know hunting was a team endeavor.


So you've never heard of Team Members for video companies? Welcome out from under the rock. t::dontknow::confused2:


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Come on guys and gals. Quit buying all this junk. You dont need it to kill deer. Just play the wind. It aint that hard.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

9 point said:


> Come on guys and gals. Quit buying all this junk. You dont need it to kill deer. Just play the wind. It aint that hard.


Agree with you 100%. Wouldn't spend my money on one if they did work. Need to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

If you guys are really into doing things simply, I'm sure you are all using stick bows, not using range finders, or binoculars either? It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one. Just don't bash the guys that do, and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work, and I will give anyone a personal garantee out there, if you buy one, use it for the season. If you don't believe it works, you can return it to Ozonic's for a FULL REFUND. I will also send you a free Wicked Tough Saw, Wicked Tree Pack, and every-one of our 6 videos free of charge. That's how much I believe in the technology!!!!! If you want to contact me directly about this offer, [email protected] is the way.

BTW, that's a $175.00 gift package I'm offering with this garantee!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one.


If that`s true then why do you keep coming back to this thread to argue your point? Now you`re offering "incentives" for anyone that tries one, and feels it doesn`t work? Are you really so spoiled that you can`t take no for an answer? Here`s a guarantee for you...don`t rely on "technology" to cover up your mistakes. Hunt smart, and *have patience to not hunt a stand when the wind is wrong, and you`ll kill more and bigger bucks. I believe in this so much that if you try it and it doesn`t work out for you then I`ll send you some pictures of the bucks I have killed. Guaranteed.*


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you guys are really into doing things simply, I'm sure you are all using stick bows, not using range finders, or binoculars either? It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one. Just don't bash the guys that do, and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work, and I will give anyone a personal garantee out there, if you buy one, use it for the season. If you don't believe it works, you can return it to Ozonic's for a FULL REFUND. I will also send you a free Wicked Tough Saw, Wicked Tree Pack, and every-one of our 6 videos free of charge. That's how much I believe in the technology!!!!! If you want to contact me directly about this offer, [email protected] is the way.
> 
> BTW, that's a $175.00 gift package I'm offering with this garantee!


You serious Clark?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work,


Saying they can't work is NOT a lie - it is an opinion based on many referenced links to scientific info on ozone and how it works.
Many have posted what would be the kinds of real proof that it can work - neither you or ozonics respond to these.
All that has been offered as "proof" is anecdotal observations with wildly varying, uncontrollable conditions. 
Your latest offer is nothing more then a continuing promo for both ozonics and yourself.
As I've said repeatedly, independent scientific 3rd party testing would end the doubters and send sales threw the roof - provided of course the results
supported the claims.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Bgargasz said:


> So you've never heard of Team Members for video companies? Welcome out from under the rock. t::dontknow::confused2:


Heard of?
Yes.
Think 30 plus "team" members to hunt is ridiculously funny?
Yes.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Late to the party and no way in hell I'm reading 25 pages here, but here's my $.02. I don't have the money to afford one of these yet. They intrigue me, not gonna lie. I like the idea of a full refund and hell free stuff is nice too. 

Is playing the wind important? absolutely!!!! Can deer come from any direction at any time of day? OF COURSE! If I got one of these, I would not disregard the wind at all. I'd still pay the wind for the walk in to now blow out my hunting areas. I'd then set this up to cover me down wind. Best of both worlds. Its not making up for being lazy or human mistakes. Its called technology folks and people are going to keep pushing the edge to give us an edge over the deer (Lord knows we need it sometimes).


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*He Wicked*

I do use a stick bow . I didnt say they dont work. Dont know and dont care if they do.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

cschwanz said:


> Late to the party and no way in hell I'm reading 25 pages here, but here's my $.02. I don't have the money to afford one of these yet. They intrigue me, not gonna lie. I like the idea of a full refund and hell free stuff is nice too.
> 
> Is playing the wind important? absolutely!!!! Can deer come from any direction at any time of day? OF COURSE! If I got one of these, I would not disregard the wind at all. I'd still pay the wind for the walk in to now blow out my hunting areas. I'd then set this up to cover me down wind. Best of both worlds. Its not making up for being lazy or human mistakes. Its called technology folks and people are going to keep pushing the edge to give us an edge over the deer (Lord knows we need it sometimes).


At what point did it become such a bad thing for the deer to win, once in awhile?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> At what point did it become such a bad thing for the deer to win, once in awhile?


I agree with that. People think deer numbers are low now. Imagine if you never had to beat their nose.

Id say the guys who have $10,000+ wrapped up in a season most years are probably the ones who cant afford to lose. Im sure theres a guy who can dump $10,000 on habitat work and not blink but theres others who plink down that money and theyre gonna kill SOMETHING and if you can get them a shot on a 160" deer that wouldve busted them theyre all about it.

Im not gonna lie, I would try one. But I myself cant see myself carrying anything more into the woods. When you already have 30lbs of **** to get in a tree and be comfortable for a day the last thing I need is another five lbs.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> At what point did it become such a bad thing for the deer to win, once in awhile?


Bad for a filming pro with a "team" hunter.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

SteveB said:


> Bad for a filming pro with a "team" hunter.


Have you watch a video? The "team" your obviously confused about is a bunch of average guys from all over the country. They film themselves or each other if they are friends then send it to Todd. Trying to insult someone makes you look pretty childish. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I sent you a email & PM. I'm into taking you up on this. I'll keep detailed records of winds, direction of deer seen in range WITH those winds & deer AND their direction that may have moved off due to the wind & my scent. I'm going to video my hunts also, so we'll have some video evidence to substantiate any positive OR negative reactions. I'm heading up north for a few days of rut hunting with my bow & then 10 more days of hunting with my gun. I'll be in a tree stand & also in a ground blind. So, we'll get several looks. I've already got it in my mind that I'll hunt a few times in stands with winds that might not be perfect winds, so this should really test the Ozonics. Try and make it as scientific as possible. 

I'll be waiting for your response to see if you want to give it a go. 

Kevin*



WKP - Todd said:


> If you guys are really into doing things simply, I'm sure you are all using stick bows, not using range finders, or binoculars either? It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one. Just don't bash the guys that do, and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work, and I will give anyone a personal garantee out there, if you buy one, use it for the season. If you don't believe it works, you can return it to Ozonic's for a FULL REFUND. I will also send you a free Wicked Tough Saw, Wicked Tree Pack, and every-one of our 6 videos free of charge. That's how much I believe in the technology!!!!! If you want to contact me directly about this offer, [email protected] is the way.
> 
> BTW, that's a $175.00 gift package I'm offering with this garantee!


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just sent my OZONICS back to the factory today. It wasn't for me. It may or may not work, I don't know. All I know that it was just too much adjusting, too much ozone huffing, too much money, and not enough proof that it works. 

The last couple hunts I went on I didn't bother to take it. I had one buck circle downwind of me, clearly sniff the air at about 15yrds, and continue about his day without alarm. Had I had my OZONICS hooked up, I would of sworn up and down that it saved the day. Psychology can be a strong influence, especially when someone spends $500 on something.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

bbrilmyer said:


> I just sent my OZONICS back to the factory today. It wasn't for me. It may or may not work, I don't know. All I know that it was just too much adjusting, too much ozone huffing, too much money, and not enough proof that it works.
> 
> The last couple hunts I went on I didn't bother to take it. I had one buck circle downwind of me, clearly sniff the air at about 15yrds, and continue about his day without alarm. Had I had my OZONICS hooked up, I would of sworn up and down that it saved the day. Psychology can be a strong influence, especially when someone spends $500 on something.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2



Im with you. I also tried it this season, mainly because I am so skeptical. I hated having to physically move to adjust it when I get a whiff of Ozone from a changing wind. I kept thinking the movement would cost me a deer. Luckily it didn't. I work with Ozone so when Id get a whiff of it Id get really nervous because I know how dangerous it can be. I sent mine back too, I actually regret even "trying" it. The last week I did not even bring it. I harvested my Ohio buck in the morning, above me on a hill side without the machine. I had rattled him in and he was easily down wind of me but didn't seem to concerned. I can say that the one thing this machine did do for me was it really made the changing winds extremely noticeable. It made me think about some of my stand sets differently. Which will help next season. Other than that. It wasn't worth it imo. $500 needs to be spend on gear I know will work. Not potentially. Good Luck all!

Be gentle all. I am a curious soul! ukey:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Where is all the big talk now? Two "real" people used it and sent it back then had deer downwind of them AFTER giving up on them. OZONICS = top 5 biggest gimmicks to ever hit the hunting industry.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> I agree with that. People think deer numbers are low now. Imagine if you never had to beat their nose.


With all due respect of your opinion, the affect on deer numbers isn't and won't be from hunters with a so called gizmo in their tree. That credit lays souly on a dnr near you and their quest to lower deer numbers at all cost for the sake of insurance companies and government losses.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

duckndog said:


> The thing I found interesting is that news articles publicize security weaknesses in todays world. Let's educate every potential terrorists and drug smuggler to our weaknesses.



no kidding....that kind of thing shouldnt be let out to the public...even if it's not true god knows some drug smuggler or terrorist will try it..


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not a gimmick. They work, you just have to use them correctly and you don't get snorted at.....

You do have to adjust them. Like any tool, it isn't worth a darn if you don't use them correctly. I use (2) ozonic's at the same time to eliminate a majority of adjusting as I'm able to cover a window of about 90-130 degree's. 

While using them, did you have deer downwind that clearly smelled something - but didn't snort, and turned around and kinda walked off confused???


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.epa.gov/glo/health.html


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*well, I took the "Ozonics" challenge this month. Bought it, took it hunting for the end of Bow & first week of Gun season. I used it, as directed. It required constant adjustment the days I used it. I purposely sat in a couple locations where the wind wasn't going to be good, just so I could test to see if it did indeed stop deer from winding me. I had deer wind me, stomp & blow/snort AND finally bug out on more than one set up. I did contact Todd prior & after returning the set up. Honestly, I didn't buy the Ozonics, travel 2 hours to Cabelas to try and gip Todd out of his challenge swag. EVEN though I was a sceptic one minute & a possible believer the next, just hoping for some miracle, I have to be honest, in the end ONCE I bought the Ozonics unit I fully expected the Ozonics to work. I was thinking that I'd see way more deer because they did not scent me. I even went threw my regular no scent routine, the whole nine yards, but I still got winded AS if the Ozonics was not even on in my blind & treestand. I will say this, I did not get any video that I planned on taking because I was preoccupied with making sure that the Ozonics was working properly with my set up. I hunted hard, full days sun up TILL sundown, and it didn't help me. 

I ended up actually not using it on my last set up, and ended up seeing deer anyways, which left me puzzled. I debated not returning it, but I didn't get any benefit. I went threw 2 entire bottles of wind indicator powder confirming and re-confirming wind direction for this week of hunting, so I know I had that bugger pointed out properly. 

There is nothing worse than getting busted by a deer while hunting with a bow OR even a gun, and I thought that after spending all of the hundreds/thousands of dollars on scent control clothing, storage, soap, the works, it was worth giving this gizmo a try. I did, and it didn't work for me. If it had, it would be in my pack now, ready to take out to the woods tomorrow AS setting it up was a hassel BUT not nearly as big a deal as all the other scent control stuff I go threw every time out to hunt. In the end, that was the reason I was really hoping it would give me that edge. In the end, it went back to Cabelas in 10-11 days.*


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

So where's the stealthy gimmick advocate now? Probably adjusting his unit.



Kevin2 said:


> *well, I took the "Ozonics" challenge this month. Bought it, took it hunting for the end of Bow & first week of Gun season. I used it, as directed. It required constant adjustment the days I used it. I purposely sat in a couple locations where the wind wasn't going to be good, just so I could test to see if it did indeed stop deer from winding me. I had deer wind me, stomp & blow/snort AND finally bug out on more than one set up. I did contact Todd prior & after returning the set up. Honestly, I didn't buy the Ozonics, travel 2 hours to Cabelas to try and gip Todd out of his challenge swag. EVEN though I was a sceptic one minute & a possible believer the next, just hoping for some miracle, I have to be honest, in the end ONCE I bought the Ozonics unit I fully expected the Ozonics to work. I was thinking that I'd see way more deer because they did not scent me. I even went threw my regular no scent routine, the whole nine yards, but I still got winded AS if the Ozonics was not even on in my blind & treestand. I will say this, I did not get any video that I planned on taking because I was preoccupied with making sure that the Ozonics was working properly with my set up. I hunted hard, full days sun up TILL sundown, and it didn't help me.
> 
> I ended up actually not using it on my last set up, and ended up seeing deer anyways, which left me puzzled. I debated not returning it, but I didn't get any benefit. I went threw 2 entire bottles of wind indicator powder confirming and re-confirming wind direction for this week of hunting, so I know I had that bugger pointed out properly.
> 
> There is nothing worse than getting busted by a deer while hunting with a bow OR even a gun, and I thought that after spending all of the hundreds/thousands of dollars on scent control clothing, storage, soap, the works, it was worth giving this gizmo a try. I did, and it didn't work for me. If it had, it would be in my pack now, ready to take out to the woods tomorrow AS setting it up was a hassel BUT not nearly as big a deal as all the other scent control stuff I go threw every time out to hunt. In the end, that was the reason I was really hoping it would give me that edge. In the end, it went back to Cabelas in 10-11 days.*


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

mikepahl318 said:


> http://www.epa.gov/glo/health.html


This says it all, there is also another link on the EPA website that talks directly about ozone machines. Even if these things did actually work as they claim, why would anyone want to expose themselves to the health side effects.... there are alot better options out there that actually work with no health side effects. Not to mention ozone destroys elastic, rubber and also causes rust. Something to think about when you have your rubber tether from your safety vest hooked to a tree with ozone being exposed to it day after day. I wonder if the makers of these ozone machines will assume all resposibility when someones rubber bungee tether from their safety vest snaps when they need it because it has become dry rotted from ozone expose?


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about sending mine back....


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

carbon arrow1 said:


> just another thing to drag to the stand and mess with. play the wind and no worries, I don't care what you use, If a mature buck or doe gets downwind of you and in your scent stream, your busted. if a deer is on your downwind side and not busting you, chances are the wind current is not taking your scent to that deer. your scent is probably blowing over the top of it and it can't smell you.


I second this.


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

I just read through this who entire thread. All 28 pages and to say the least I'm speechless.

One question I have for you Todd. Obviously you trust and stand by this product 100%. Do you still wash your clothes in scent free detergent, still take scent free showers, spray down in field, etc.? Or do you just keep your clothes in a tub and then just take em out when it's time to go hunting and hang the Oxonians?


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

-Beef- said:


> I just read through this who entire thread. All 28 pages and to say the least I'm speechless.
> 
> One question I have for you Todd. Obviously you trust and stand by this product 100%. Do you still wash your clothes in scent free detergent, still take scent free showers, spray down in field, etc.? Or do you just keep your clothes in a tub and then just take em out when it's time to go hunting and hang the Oxonians?


Ozonics


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I put this in the category of those heat sensing deer finders simply don't work. Remeber the little things blinking the heck out of every rock tree ect.


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive used one all season and have not been blowin at yet. I have also seen a ton of deer but I think that is more due to the new property I am hunting. I can tell when the deer smells the ozonics. they will sniff a little bit and then continue on. 1 nice buck down and hoping for 1 more.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

So I sent my ozonics back November 14th. They told me I'd get my return in 2 weeks. SHOCKING I have yet to receive anything. I wrote them and they told me that my refund was over looked and their book keeper was off till Monday. Now you can say that it was an honest mistake BUT my friend sent his back the 13th of November and he has yet to get his refund and they told him the same thing!!! 100% guarantee my %#&.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

a


Bgargasz said:


> So I sent my ozonics back November 14th. They told me I'd get my return in 2 weeks. SHOCKING I have yet to receive anything. I wrote them and they told me that my refund was over looked and their book keeper was off till Monday. Now you can say that it was an honest mistake BUT my friend sent his back the 13th of November and he has yet to get his refund and they told him the same thing!!! 100% guarantee my %#&.


That's why I don't buy into the "money back guarantee" crap. Sorry to hear your having a hard time. Might be worth contacting your state attorney general's office. Who know's how many people they have "over looked".


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> If you guys are really into doing things simply, I'm sure you are all using stick bows, not using range finders, or binoculars either? It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one. Just don't bash the guys that do, and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work, and I will give anyone a personal garantee out there, if you buy one, use it for the season. If you don't believe it works, you can return it to Ozonic's for a FULL REFUND. I will also send you a free Wicked Tough Saw, Wicked Tree Pack, and every-one of our 6 videos free of charge. That's how much I believe in the technology!!!!! If you want to contact me directly about this offer, [email protected] is the way.
> 
> BTW, that's a $175.00 gift package I'm offering with this garantee!





Bgargasz said:


> So I sent my ozonics back November 14th. They told me I'd get my return in 2 weeks. SHOCKING I have yet to receive anything. I wrote them and they told me that my refund was over looked and their book keeper was off till Monday. Now you can say that it was an honest mistake BUT my friend sent his back the 13th of November and he has yet to get his refund and they told him the same thing!!! 100% guarantee my %#&.





cnelson120 said:


> a
> 
> That's why I don't buy into the "money back guarantee" crap. Sorry to hear your having a hard time. Might be worth contacting your state attorney general's office. Who know's how many people they have "over looked".


Don`t forget to get your $175 gift package from Todd.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> Don`t forget to get your $175 gift package from Todd.


Ill let you know if anything shows lol


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I just emailed Ozonic's for you guys. As far as me sending care packages to people - I'm not in the buisness of giving stuff away to guys for nothing. No-one bought a unit (after my offer) used it for a period of time, and truley gave it a fair shot. One person contacted me saying they bought a unit on the way up to camp, and returned it on the way back. Like they really never intended on keeping it in the first place - just trying to get a bunch of free crap. That's not a fair trial....

Still use them evertime I'm in the woods, and they keep working for me! 

PS - happy holidays!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Beef,

Sorry, I kind-of gave up reading much of the threads. Don't have time. In-regard to your question, yes, I wash my clothing - but I use a standard (unscented) brand of clothing wash. I tried the nose jammer on my boots this year, but can't really say it "worked". Too hard to tell.

What Ozonic's does for a guy like me, is allow me to not worry about my clothes and stuff so much. Anyone, and everyone I know who hunts as hard as I do pretty much gives up on trying to be scent free after about a week of hard hunting. There is NOT enough time in the day to do what some of these guys claim to do between hunts. We grab our hunting clothes, throw them in a container with an ozonic's - and when its time to go hunting, you don't have to worry about scent. That, and running ozonic's up in the tree is all we do.

For the guys who are "sick of adjusting" the units. I adjust mine more than the average guy, but the best part about them is that you really don't have to be "too" concerned in most set-up's because you can see a deer approaching. At that time, I adjust my unit(s) to be certain I have ozone between myself and the animal. This is what I do, and it works. We have proof it works on camera for the last several years - but I am clearly a lyer trying to sell magic!

Believe what you want, but they work if used properly. The MANY - MANY people on this thread who back me on this must all be lying too.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

For the record I used mine a whole season. I wasn't the camp person.
Just don't want anyone thinking I tried to screw anyone over for free gear,

Sent via smoke signal


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> I just emailed Ozonic's for you guys. As far as me sending care packages to people - I'm not in the buisness of giving stuff away to guys for nothing. No-one bought a unit (after my offer) used it for a period of time, and truley gave it a fair shot. One person contacted me saying they bought a unit on the way up to camp, and returned it on the way back. Like they really never intended on keeping it in the first place - just trying to get a bunch of free crap. That's not a fair trial....
> 
> Still use them evertime I'm in the woods, and they keep working for me!
> 
> PS - happy holidays!



This post doesn't make you look very good (or makes you look even worse, depending upon one's perspective), it basically makes it sound as if you only want to give someone the gift package you promised if they're willing to accept it as payment for saying that Ozonics works. I can't beleive anyone would read this entire thread at this point and even consider buying the product after all of this. 







WKP - Todd said:


> Beef,
> 
> Sorry, I kind-of gave up reading much of the threads. Don't have time. In-regard to your question, yes, I wash my clothing - but I use a standard (unscented) brand of clothing wash. I tried the nose jammer on my boots this year, but can't really say it "worked". Too hard to tell.
> 
> ...



First of all, I certainly feel like you're misrepresenting the facts with your "many-many" people who back you on this thread. I've seen a couple, and for the most part they are part of your "team"/have a financial interest in saying it works.

Secondly...it seems counterproductive to use something that requires that much movement from the hunter with deer approaching them. Raising your hand/arm above your head and adjusting the machine while deer are approaching sounds like a great way to get busted. Movement in the stand is one of the best ways to get busted by deer, if that's what's required to help this thing "work" then that is a huge negative in my opinion.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

hunt the wind properly, its free


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

WKP - Todd said:


> I just emailed Ozonic's for you guys. As far as me sending care packages to people - I'm not in the buisness of giving stuff away to guys for nothing. No-one bought a unit (after my offer) used it for a period of time, and truley gave it a fair shot. One person contacted me saying they bought a unit on the way up to camp, and returned it on the way back. Like they really never intended on keeping it in the first place - just trying to get a bunch of free crap. That's not a fair trial....


Wow...who would have guessed it would turn out like this?


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> Wow...who would have guessed it would turn out like this?


Ray Charles saw this one coming.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

DParker said:


> Ray Charles saw this one coming.


What?? It works so well that a big shot is going to stake his reputation on it (not to mention getting paid to pimp it) then offer 175.00 of "free" merchandise to anyone who buys it and returns it. NOT THAT ANYONE WILL ACTUALLY GET IT.
Its all smoke mirrors and a little ozone in an attempt to get people to spend their money on it. I just wonder how some people sleep at night.:banghead:

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I really wanted this product to work. After using this product for an entire season I can not recommend it. I initially reported the fan noise wasn’t an issue but I later discovered it was on low. On the high or treeestand setting it is very loud. Loud enough that deer will look up for the noise. I used the Ozonics for several weeks without having a deer come downwind of me and I began to wonder why was I bothering with carrying this thing back and forth to the woods. I never hunt a stand with the wrong wind so I quit carrying it. Then i sat in what I call an observation stand and several deer came in downwind of me. So now I have a use for the Ozonics when I sit an observation stand and I’m not sure of the deer movement. A few days later I put up an observation stand and take my Ozonics. About an hour before dark a group of 5 doe come out the ridge and are going to pass on the downwind side. There was a very slight breeze a perfect test for the Ozonics. Just as soon as the lead doe hits my scent she does a 180 and runs off snorting. Over the course of the year I had deer pass downwind completely unaware and I also had deer blow for no apparent reason. Although this isn’t enough evidence to prove Ozonics doesn’t work I have concluded that it isn’t for me. My best advice is to use the wind.

I haven't tried to return it yet hopefully it goes good. As for the free stuff from todd I'll leave that up to him.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Ill be wearing my full scent lok suit with an Ozonics humming above my head a bunch of ever calm deer scent out hammering away on the cruncher call every 15 min. surely I will kill a big buck.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> I really wanted this product to work. After using this product for an entire season I can not recommend it. I initially reported the fan noise wasn’t an issue but I later discovered it was on low. On the high or treeestand setting it is very loud. Loud enough that deer will look up for the noise. I used the Ozonics for several weeks without having a deer come downwind of me and I began to wonder why was I bothering with carrying this thing back and forth to the woods. I never hunt a stand with the wrong wind so I quit carrying it. Then i sat in what I call an observation stand and several deer came in downwind of me. So now I have a use for the Ozonics when I sit an observation stand and I’m not sure of the deer movement. A few days later I put up an observation stand and take my Ozonics. About an hour before dark a group of 5 doe come out the ridge and are going to pass on the downwind side. There was a very slight breeze a perfect test for the Ozonics. Just as soon as the lead doe hits my scent she does a 180 and runs off snorting. Over the course of the year I had deer pass downwind completely unaware and I also had deer blow for no apparent reason. Although this isn’t enough evidence to prove Ozonics doesn’t work I have concluded that it isn’t for me. My best advice is to use the wind.
> 
> I haven't tried to return it yet hopefully it goes good. As for the free stuff from todd I'll leave that up to him.


You won't get anything from Todd. Myself and my friend tried it for the whole season and we did not. Apparently we used it wrong or not long enough? I'm into week 5 or 6 for my return which was supposed to take 2. I hope you have better luck than myself and my friend. He also has yet to get his money back. 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> You won't get anything from Todd. Myself and my friend tried it for the whole season and we did not. Apparently we used it wrong or not long enough? I'm into week 5 or 6 for my return which was supposed to take 2. I hope you have better luck than myself and my friend. He also has yet to get his money back.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


Maybe they are hiding behind an Internet ozone generator hoping you won't see them...


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> Maybe they are hiding behind an Internet ozone generator hoping you won't see them...


Hahaha


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bgargasz said:


> You won't get anything from Todd. Myself and my friend tried it for the whole season and we did not. Apparently we used it wrong or not long enough? I'm into week 5 or 6 for my return which was supposed to take 2. I hope you have better luck than myself and my friend. He also has yet to get his money back.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


The money back guarantee was the main reason I decided to give it a try. I knew it would be a pain to get my money back. Maybe we should file a class action suit if we don't get our money back. Like you I used it for a whole season before I made up my mind. I really wanted it to work but it just isn't for me for various reasons. I spent 5 weeks in Illinios using it so I think I gave it a pretty good trial.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=14287
Pretty good year


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

NTYMADATER said:


> Although this isn’t enough evidence to prove Ozonics doesn’t work I have concluded that it isn’t for me.


Every bit as strong of prove or stronger as what Todd uses to claim it works.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I was sitting in a tree with my ozonic's running yesterday morning. SE wind, and had 8 different deer swing down-wind throughout my hunt. Zero snorted, zero spooked, they just got a little warry at times, but didn't leave my down-wind side. The does were more interested in feeding than me.

20 minutes later, with 3 does still feeding down-wind, this 10-1/2 year old buck we call "Big John" came walking through. I was fortunate to get a great shot, filmed it all myself. He's not a monster in the antler catagory, but that this time of the year, ANY mature buck with a bow is a trophy to me. Considering I passed this buck as a busted up 5-1/2 year old deer 5 years ago - well, it's priceless. 

Ozonic's works, if you guys don't believe it, or don't belive that they work that's fine. I'm telling you that if you use them properly, they work like a charm. I can't tell you I wouldn't have gotten a shot at this deer if the does winded me 20 minutes earlier. But I can tell you that with 3 does feeding straight-down-wind of my position, he came strolling through without hesitation. The last mistake of his legendary life....

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

And Bargaztz (or whatever the name - Sorry), you bought your machines before I made any offers. Did you not?

I have had one person contact me about taking me up on the offer. They said they baught the machine on the way to deer camp, and returned it on the way back after only a few days of hunting. I can't call that an honest trial.

And did you tell me Bargaztz that you weren't returning the machine because it didn't work - it was because you would rather buy other gear with that money? There's always two sides to every story!!!!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Todd you must enjoy abuse.What did Ozonics tell you when you checked in the status of the refunds?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> I really wanted this product to work. After using this product for an entire season I can not recommend it. I initially reported the fan noise wasn’t an issue but I later discovered it was on low. On the high or treeestand setting it is very loud. Loud enough that deer will look up for the noise. I used the Ozonics for several weeks without having a deer come downwind of me and I began to wonder why was I bothering with carrying this thing back and forth to the woods. I never hunt a stand with the wrong wind so I quit carrying it. Then i sat in what I call an observation stand and several deer came in downwind of me. So now I have a use for the Ozonics when I sit an observation stand and I’m not sure of the deer movement. A few days later I put up an observation stand and take my Ozonics. About an hour before dark a group of 5 doe come out the ridge and are going to pass on the downwind side. There was a very slight breeze a perfect test for the Ozonics. Just as soon as the lead doe hits my scent she does a 180 and runs off snorting. Over the course of the year I had deer pass downwind completely unaware and I also had deer blow for no apparent reason. Although this isn’t enough evidence to prove Ozonics doesn’t work I have concluded that it isn’t for me. My best advice is to use the wind.
> 
> I haven't tried to return it yet hopefully it goes good. As for the free stuff from todd I'll leave that up to him.


Todd would you care to comment on my experience with ozonics. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

It has to work, he killed a buck. I'm buying 10...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

NTVMADATER,

Couple questions. First, did you walk in where the does busted you? Did you use any other scents or scent elimination stuff in that hunt?

I would guess the unit wasn't on a hard enough down-ward angle, perfectly covering your scent. Some of your scent was outside of the ozone stream, that's the only way they can nail you. I've told alot of guys the same thing, the unit must be on a HARD downward angle. 45 degrees or more. Also, was the unit directly over-top of you compared to where the wind was blowing from? It's simple chemistry, if the ozone stream covers your scent stream completely - you will NOT get busted. If it is not, you will get busted. For this reason I use 2 units when I'm hunting (alone), and 3 units when I have a camerman in the tree. This way I can cover 2-3 times the area with an ozone stream, which allows ZERO scent to get out.

Also, if you know how wind currents are effected by trees, you can take advantage of this. Alot of people ask me about when the wind is blowing straight in their face, into the tree - which side to set the ozonic's up on. The best part of this scenerio is that like water, wind will flow around objects and the object causes a bit of a swirl. When wind hits a tree, it goes around both sides, and wind swirl is created on the back-side of the tree, it pools there just like water with a rock in the stream. The swirl can actually help you if you have your ozonic's pointed slightly into that swirl. The wind currents around the tree suck all the wind around it, and the natural "mix" that takes place allows the ozone molicules to neutralize all the odor in the swirl. Your scent get's mixed with the ozone in this pooling area, and when it leaves the tree is no longer human scent. Again, it's just chemistry - you just have to know how to manipulate the chemistry to the best of the machines ability.

In-regard to the noise, I have NEVER been busted by noise. We use 3 in a tree and have deer walk all-around us all the time. Some of our stands are no more than 15 feet off the ground, and a whitetail can't hear that well. 

mn5503, I killed two mature bucks this year with help from Ozonic's just to clarify. You may want to consider buying 20....


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

WKP-Todd = The Black Knight

"'Tis but a scratch"
"It's only a flesh wound"
"I've had worse"


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazing babble. Amazing that you actually think and say the things you do. You actually have convinced yourself that this open-air concept of ozone treats your scent and the open air to the point that it outsmarts a deer's nose. You also have gone back on your word to top it all off. I guess I keep returning to this thread because of the shock value. You claim to be a business man (peddling you own wares which is fine) but you talk to people on an open forum with attitude like you do? Amazing.




WKP - Todd said:


> NTVMADATER,
> 
> Couple questions. First, did you walk in where the does busted you? Did you use any other scents or scent elimination stuff in that hunt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> And Bargaztz (or whatever the name - Sorry), you bought your machines before I made any offers. Did you not?
> 
> I have had one person contact me about taking me up on the offer. They said they baught the machine on the way to deer camp, and returned it on the way back after only a few days of hunting. I can't call that an honest trial.
> 
> And did you tell me Bargaztz that you weren't returning the machine because it didn't work - it was because you would rather buy other gear with that money? There's always two sides to every story!!!!


Yea, I said I couldn't prove it didn't work AND I said I would rather buy gear I KNOW works for $500. If it worked or I felt it worked I would not of returned it. I personally don't care about your offer. I have most of that stuff anyway. I do think its funny tho that you made that offer then after people return one there is fine print. Come on man. I have a lot of respect for you but that was really lame. 

Also I still haven't received my money from Ozonics. Nor has my friend.

How do you have that hard of a time reading my name?! Or was that an attempt at wit?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> NTVMADATER,
> 
> Couple questions. First, did you walk in where the does busted you? Did you use any other scents or scent elimination stuff in that hunt?
> 
> ...


Deer came from opposite direction. I don't use any scents at all ever. Unit was angled down so much that i could smell the ozone on occasion. Do i qualify for your free stuff offer? Check my albums if you have any questions about my ability to kill mature deer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

NTYMADATER said:


> I really wanted this product to work. After using this product for an entire season I can not recommend it. I initially reported the fan noise wasn’t an issue but I later discovered it was on low. On the high or treeestand setting it is very loud. Loud enough that deer will look up for the noise. I used the Ozonics for several weeks without having a deer come downwind of me and I began to wonder why was I bothering with carrying this thing back and forth to the woods. I never hunt a stand with the wrong wind so I quit carrying it. Then i sat in what I call an observation stand and several deer came in downwind of me. So now I have a use for the Ozonics when I sit an observation stand and I’m not sure of the deer movement. A few days later I put up an observation stand and take my Ozonics. About an hour before dark a group of 5 doe come out the ridge and are going to pass on the downwind side. There was a very slight breeze a perfect test for the Ozonics. Just as soon as the lead doe hits my scent she does a 180 and runs off snorting. Over the course of the year I had deer pass downwind completely unaware and I also had deer blow for no apparent reason. Although this isn’t enough evidence to prove Ozonics doesn’t work I have concluded that it isn’t for me. My best advice is to use the wind.
> 
> I haven't tried to return it yet hopefully it goes good. As for the free stuff from todd I'll leave that up to him.


I tried to tell you to use the wind, and forget about this gimmick! We need more honest reviews like yours so people don't get fleeced by this junk. You're not going to get anything from Todd, but advertising hype, and pictures of management deer!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

IndianaPSE said:


> Amazing babble. Amazing that you actually think and say the things you do. I guess I keep returning to this thread because of the shock value. You claim to be a business man (peddling you own wares which is fine) but you talk to people on an open forum with attitude like you do? Amazing.


This thread just keeps returning no matter how much i'd like to see it disappear. First it was Todd bringing it up every other day to help promote sales. Kind of like his wonderful saws! Now that the season is all but over i'll predict Todd will disappear till next year.


----------



## staylor1 (Jul 10, 2012)

So yal want to send me a free one to test out for starting this thread? Really haven't kept up with this thread once it got out of control, but I figure all the attention from it is worth something...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

It's a zombie tread it returns from the dead. 
I loath the TV personalities that promote this thing, they look and act like total fools talking about it. A moron in a tree stand in Alberta, a 250 pound black vermin..I mean bear has its head buried in a can full of donuts...and the ass in the tree is telling you how good the ozonics is because the bear is down wind and unafraid....it's the ozonics yea..not the 50 pounds of donuts....freaking moron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> And Bargaztz (or whatever the name - Sorry), you bought your machines before I made any offers. Did you not?


 So Bgargasz bought one of the flawed ozonics before you decided to make your bold claim?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> I was sitting in a tree with my ozonic's running yesterday morning. SE wind, and had 8 different deer swing down-wind throughout my hunt. Zero snorted, zero spooked, they just got a little warry at times, but didn't leave my down-wind side. The does were more interested in feeding than me.
> 
> 20 minutes later, with 3 does still feeding down-wind, this 10-1/2 year old buck we call "Big John" came walking through. I was fortunate to get a great shot, filmed it all myself. He's not a monster in the antler catagory, but that this time of the year, ANY mature buck with a bow is a trophy to me. Considering I passed this buck as a busted up 5-1/2 year old deer 5 years ago - well, it's priceless.
> 
> ...


That deer has the biggest nose and ears i've ever seen!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I see the problem. You all aren't running two of them like Todd. I would run out and grab an extra unit before you return them.  I am sure you all will get your refund after the 1st of the year. They need every $$ in sales to post good numbers for 2012. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> mn5503, I killed two mature bucks this year with help from Ozonic's just to clarify. You may want to consider buying 20....


Yeah, looks like a guy might be able to get a deal on returned units...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

30 pages on this topic, and we still have no questions answered on this magic box. Kind of reminds me of the electroshock medical treatments of the early 1900's. Will cure anything.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Lots of answers and facts - just none that Todd likes.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Got my return today! I'm officially done with ozonics and this thread. Merry Christmas! 


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Come on, I bought it on my way out the door to deer camp & returned it on the way home 11 days latter. After my trip, I contacted you & you didn't even as much as return an email in this entire time & now you say I am dishonest on my "trial", like I was trying to perch some free garbage from you and your challange?? I wasted more gas going to and from Cabelas that your swag is worth. Calling me a fake 5 weeks later on AT is garbage. When I get back in town, I'll post the receipt. If you are going to go as far as to put garbage out on here, be tough enough to live up to your word. Or at least have the courtesy to return the emails that I sent you. I posted the emails I sent you below. It was more than a "true test" like your little challenge called for. Ozonics informed me that I had to exercise their money back garantee inside the calander year. Either way, it failed me on more than one account while hunting & took it back to Cabelas.* 



WKP - Todd said:


> And Bargaztz (or whatever the name - Sorry), you bought your machines before I made any offers. Did you not?
> 
> I have had one person contact me about taking me up on the offer. They said they baught the machine on the way to deer camp, and returned it on the way back after only a few days of hunting. I can't call that an honest trial.
> 
> And did you tell me Bargaztz that you weren't returning the machine because it didn't work - it was because you would rather buy other gear with that money? There's always two sides to every story!!!!



A few of the emails I exchanged...

Todd, I returned the Ozonics to Cabelas. I can't say it helped me, as I didn't see any deer that were coming from down wind, but I can say that it drove me nutts adjusting it when the wind changed a bit & I got a whiff of the ozone.

I did get busted by 3 doe while using it in the tree. It seemed to be adjusted correctly, but those doe locked up on my wind & seemed puzzled at first, only to bust out after getting enough of a whiff of me I guess. And then I got busted another time by 2 doe & it only could have been my scent. I was beginning to not believe in it after a few days, but lugged it out with me & set it up all but one day. Oddly, I saw plenty of deer that day too.


I have to admit, I was really dreaming of some great results.

Kevin 

From: "Todd Pringnitz" <[email protected]>
To: 
Sent: Sunday, November 11, 2012 2:24:57 PM
Subject: RE: ozonics

You bet. All you have to do is buy one, give it a TRUE TEST, and return it if you don't think it works. Getting late in the season though, but it's up you.



Todd Pringnitz, President

Wicked Tree Gear

www.wickedtreegear.com

White Knuckle Productions

www.whiteknuckleproductions.com

Whitetails,Inc. Web Show

www.whitetailsinc.com

2782 Kentucky Ave.

Mount Pleasant, IA 52641

Phone: 319-217-0885



From: 
Sent: Friday, November 09, 2012 9:50 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: ozonics



Todd, I saw your offer/guarantee on AT for the Ozonics. Tell me about it. I'm interested...

Kevin (Kevin2 on AT)

If you guys are really into doing things simply, I'm sure you are all using stick bows, not using range finders, or binoculars either? It's a matter of opinion, and I completely respect anyone else's to choose not to buy one. Just don't bash the guys that do, and don't spread lies saying they "can't - or don't work". That is NOT the truth. The truth is they do work, and I will give anyone a personal garantee out there, if you buy one, use it for the season. If you don't believe it works, you can return it to Ozonic's for a FULL REFUND. I will also send you a free Wicked Tough Saw, Wicked Tree Pack, and every-one of our 6 videos free of charge. That's how much I believe in the technology!!!!! If you want to contact me directly about this offer, [email protected] is the way.

BTW, that's a $175.00 gift package I'm offering with this garantee!


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

It should have been obvious many pages ago, but I hope people have a good understanding of this guys character at this point in the thread. I just can't stay away....it's too fun watching someone did their own grave. 

-sent from Samsung GS3


----------



## gfulton (Aug 20, 2010)

Outhunting said:


> I watched the video, and now I have an unexplained urge to buy a Shamwow.


Thats the funniest thing I've ever read on any post handsdown...........:set1_applaud:


----------



## gfulton (Aug 20, 2010)

I elk hunted with a young man in Colorado that had his Mom get pills he could take so his Farts did't stink ..........and he was a guide....:mg:


----------



## Elkbow2003 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if I want to invest the money in a Ozonics unit. If you have actually used one, I'd like to read your experience with it.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Elkbow2003 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to invest the money in a Ozonics unit. If you have actually used one, I'd like to read your experience with it.


Are you being serious or just poking at a dead horse? I believe this topic has been touched on a few times.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Has anyone cashed in on Todd's deal? I'm still waiting to hear if i qualified.

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's a review to check out. 

http://wiredtohunt.com/2012/03/06/gear-review-ozonics-hr-200


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*No! *


Hidden By Design said:


> Has anyone cashed in on Todd's deal? I'm still waiting to hear if i qualified.
> 
> Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk 2





Kevin2 said:


> *Come on, I bought it on my way out the door to deer camp & returned it on the way home 11 days latter. After my trip, I contacted you & you didn't even as much as return an email in this entire time & now you say I am dishonest on my "trial", like I was trying to perch some free garbage from you and your challange?? I wasted more gas going to and from Cabelas that your swag is worth. Calling me a fake 5 weeks later on AT is garbage. When I get back in town, I'll post the receipt. If you are going to go as far as to put garbage out on here, be tough enough to live up to your word. Or at least have the courtesy to return the emails that I sent you. I posted the emails I sent you below. It was more than a "true test" like your little challenge called for. Ozonics informed me that I had to exercise their money back garantee inside the calander year. Either way, it failed me on more than one account while hunting & took it back to Cabelas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't received an email from you in some time. Shoot me one with your address and I will mail you free equipment out right away. If that's what it takes to make you happy, I will do whatever it takes!

Thanks,

Todd Pringnitz

PS - I don't get on these forums much anymore, so it's not like I've been ignoring you. I'm just very - very busy.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

www.wiredtohunt`s opinion would be like asking you twice.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> www.wiredtohunt`s opinion would be like asking you twice.


rofl....


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Kevin, I emailed you back about weather the does you said that "busted you" snorted or not. You never got back to me on that. I think that's the last email I'd heard from you about it.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> www.wiredtohunt`s opinion would be like asking you twice.


Check the sponsor's list at wired to hunt link above.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Kevin, Did you get your package yet?

Steve - Mark Kenyon is a good friend of ours, but he pays us NOTHING, we pay him NOTHING. We just help one-another when possible. He posted his opinions on Ozonic's, like so many other people have done on this site! You guys won't answer the question about the number of guys who I DON'T know who have claimed on this thread that they also believe Ozonic's works. What about these guys? Quit avoiding this question!

In-regard to 2 units, you can get away with 1 unit just fine. We just have alot of dudes in a tree, and if the units are available, I will put some extra insurance in the tree.

PS, thanks for all the support guys! You are definately helping me get the word out! Good or bad, people are trying them, and that's all we need them to do. Some won't allow themselves to believe it could possibly work. To those guys, it's your loss!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Todd, I got the package today. Challenge complete! Take care all...Kevin*


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I have some trophy buck dust I'm selling next year when the deer wind it they lose all sense of smell, hearing, and blurs vision. If you don't kill a 150 or larger i will give you 50% refund and another container of TBD "Trohpy Buck Dust" free of charge


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Kevin,

Please do me a favor and after watching all the videos and seeing the last 6 seasons of my hunts - tell me what you think about our footage of wind checkers and the deer reactions please.

Did you see this guys, Kevin got his free SAW, SCABBARD, and 6 Free WKP VIDEOS! I guess I'm not a lier after all?????


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Please do me a favor and after watching all the videos and seeing the last 6 seasons of my hunts - tell me what you think about our footage of wind checkers and the deer reactions please.
> 
> Did you see this guys, Kevin got his free SAW, SCABBARD, and 6 Free WKP VIDEOS! I guess I'm not a lier after all?????


All types of windcheckers...whether powder, milkweed, or otherwise have significantly greater mass and a much stronger gravitational pull than scent molecules. Therefore it's highly likely that while your scent stream is harmlessly blowing over the heads of these deer the wind checkers that have exponentially higher active gravitational masses are falling towards the deer.

This is why hunters all across the country who don't use Ozonics can sit in a tree and have deer directly downwind of them every season without getting detected.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Just use Nose Jammer. I can't justify dropping $300 when Nose Jammer works for me.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Where are the real independent test results?
The ones with ALL variables controlled and measurable results.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

SteveB said:


> Where are the real independent test results?
> The ones with ALL variables controlled and measurable results.


Who needs independent results when Jay Gregory says it works????

I'm with you. They ain't getting any of my money.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Please do me a favor and after watching all the videos and seeing the last 6 seasons of my hunts - tell me what you think about our footage of wind checkers and the deer reactions please.
> 
> Did you see this guys, Kevin got his free SAW, SCABBARD, and 6 Free WKP VIDEOS! I guess I'm not a lier after all?????


First learn to spell liar. I'm guessing you do it so much you've never taken the time to learn the spelling! Second you've given one person your wonderful saw, and we should all think better of you. Your videos are worthless! Thirdly i'm guessing Kevin was less than impressed with your precious Ozonics machine. How goes the promotion of this thing so far?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't know Todd and have never used Ozonics but I do know one person whom I trust alot, who uses Ozonics and swears by it. He has almost talked me into buying one but I just can't drop the cash. And I already have a Wicked Tree saw so I'm not trying to score a free one. 

I believe less is better when it comes to bowhunting so I will likely never buy one but there are people out there, regular hunters, who use and believe in it. I think some of you are maybe being a little hard on the guy, especially trying to attack him and his business. This is his livelihood you are trying to destroy.


----------

